# Sticky  iOS Mobile App Updates List - Newest 4.5.1 - Charge Stats (1/28/2022)



## SoFlaModel3

Well we have a thread dedicated to logging car software updates over time, so we might as well pin a one stop shop to track the app over time.

With this thread we will focus on iOS, so if someone else wants to volunteer to spin up a similar thread for Android please do.

Please reply into the thread with thoughts, comments, updates, and more; and I will update this original post as updates come out.

Stealing shamelessly from @Brokedoc

Most recent update will always be on top.

4.5.1 (1/28/2022)

Same as 4.5.0, but "Charge Stats" is a new feature

4.5.0 (1/24/2022)

Tesla Insurance policy holders can add their insurance card to Apple Wallet
4.4.4 (1/10/2022)

Same as 4.4.0, presumably bug fixes

4.4.3 (1/7/2022)

Same as 4.4.0, presumably bug fixes
4.4.2 (12/23/2021)

Same as 4.4.0, presumably bug fixes

4.4.1 (12/21/2021)

Same as 4.4.0, presumably bug fixes

4.4.0 (12/13/2021)

Tesla Insurance policy holders can initiate and manage claims
Support for bringing disconnected Powerwalls back onto Wi-Fi
4.3.1 (12/2/2021)

Same as 4.3.0, presumably bug fixes

4.3.0 (11/17/2021)

Customize quick controls on vehicle homepage with a long press
Adjust Cabin Overheat Protection
Widget improvements
Sentry Mode Live Camera Access on supported cars in select countries (*)
*Vehicle software version 2021.40.5+ required.
4.2.3 (11/1/2021)

Bug Fixes
4.2.2 (10/27/2021)

Bug Fixes
4.2.1 (10/26/2021)

Bug Fixes
4.2.0 (10/13/2021)

Improvements to larger iOS widget to include quick controls
Solar and Powerwall supports Tesla-maintained utility rate plans. Utility rate plans now support seasons, multiple peak periods, and buy & sell energy prices
Powerwall's Time-Based Control modesupports the updated rate plans to more accurately use energy from Powerwall when power is expensive and charge from other sources when power is at its cheapest

4.1.1 (9/28/2021)

Same as 4.1.0, presumably bug fixes

4.1.0 (9/24/2021)

Adjust Charge Current, Scheduled Departure or Scheduled Charging for your car's current location (*)
Enable Bioweapon Defense Mode on supported cars (*)
Access your car's Owner's Manual and updated video guides under the Service tab
View Solar troubleshooting steps and videos under the Energy Service tab
*Vehicle software version 2021.36+ required.

4.0.2 (9/9/2021)

Same as 4.0.0, presumably bug fixes

4.0.1 (8/27/2021)

Same as 4.0.0, presumably bug fixes
4.0.0 (8/25/2021)

Refreshed vehicle and energy homepage
Streamlined Summon experience
Enhanced phone key support - vehicle no longer needs to be selected
Send commands to vehicle immediately upon opening app
Use Go Off-Grid to seamlessly disconnect your home from the Grid with Powerwall
Shop the Tesla catalog and view and manage your orders (available in select countries)
View Supercharging history and ability to pay outstanding Supercharging or service balance (available in select countries)
Not in release notes, but now support Siri commands like "unlock the car"
3.10.14 (7/16/2021)

Introducing Tesla Virtual Power Plant - In a grid emergency, Powerwall supports your community while also maintaining your energy security. Eligible California Powerwall owners can enroll July 22nd.
3.10.13 (6/4/2021)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.12 (5/17/2021)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.11 (4/1/2021)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.10 (3/12/2021)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.9 (10/29/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.8 (08/21/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.7 (06/29/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.6 (06/09/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.5 (04/21/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.4 (03/04/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.3 (12/18/2019)

Vehicle Upgrades can be reviewed and purchased
The word "Climate" is now next to "Turn On" on the Climate screen
3.10.2 (11/24/2019)

Adds percentage/range projection at selected charge level
3.10.1 (10/16/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.10.0 (9/25/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.9.1 (8/17/2019)

Same notes as 3.9.0. Likely just bug fixes.
3.9.0 (8/12/2019)

View your solar production for any historical day, month, year, or lifetime
Download your solar production and battery usage data
3.8.6 (7/3/2019)

This release contains minor fixes, performance improvements, and full language support for Swedish.
3.8.5 (6/4/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.8.4 (4/26/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.8.3 (4/2/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.8.2 (2/22/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.8.1 (2/6/2019)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements
3.8.0 (12/21/2018)

When you precondition your vehicle, you can now turn on, off, or adjust any of your seat heaters. (Note: Requires vehicle software version 2018.48.12 or later.)
In addition, an indicator on the Inbox shows you when you have messages.
3.7.0 (12/5/2018)

You can now view nearby charging options in the Charging screen. Tap a location to start vehicle navigation. Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above.
The app now supports iPhone XR and iPhone XS Max.
3.6.2 (11/14/2018)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements.
3.6.1 (10/22/2018)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements.
3.6.0 (9/28/2018)

Start navigation in your car using the share feature in your favorite phone apps. Enable sharing by tapping on the More button in the sharing menu.
Allow passengers to quickly control media
Start and cancel software updates on your car
Note: The above features require car software version 2018.39 or later
3.5.0 (9/10/2018)

The inbox organizes all of your messages in one place, which you can access from the Settings menu.
3.4.4 (8/27/2018)

Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
3.4.3 (8/2/2018)

Powerwall customers participating in Grid Services Programs now know when their systems are benefiting the grid and can track Grid Services energy and power usage.
Storm Watch: for Powerwall customers with backup and in selected regions, Tesla will automatically detect incoming storms and will store energy.
Model 3 owners can access support videos about their vehicle features
3.4.2 (7/9/2018)

Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
3.4.1 (6/20/2018)

Limit vehicle speed and acceleration with Speed Limit Mode. Maximum vehicle speed can be set between 50-90 mph (80-145 km/h). NOTE: Requires vehicle software version 2018.24 or above.
Confirmed though not mentioned in the app update is the inclusion of Summon. NOTE: Requires vehicle software version 2018.24 or above
3.4.0 (5/30/2018)

Officially "Powerwall Time-Based Control in select regions"
3.3.6 (5/4/2018)

Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
3.3.5 (4/11/2018)

Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
Added "help" for troubleshooting Phone Key
3.3.4 (3/24/2018)

Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
3.3.3 (3/20/18)

Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
Moved frunk release to widget
Baseline

Phone as a key
Remote climate control
Unlock/lock doors (works without internet if within Bluetooth range)
Flash lights
Honk horn
Start car
Frunk release
Trunk release
Enable/Disable Valet Mode
Open/Close Charge Port
Set Charge Limit
Get charging notifications
See range
See current status (parked, charging, driving with speed)
Visualize what's open (doors, frunk, trunk, and charge port)
See current location
See current mileage
See current software version
See VIN
Alarm
Push Notification on Charging Started
Push Notification on Charing Interrupted
Push Notification on Charging Complete
Push Notification on Software Update
Push Notification on Summon Started (not yet available for Model 3)
Push Notification on Summon Complete (not yet available for Model 3)
Push Notification on Summon Failed (not yet available for Model 3)


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> With this thread we will focus on iOS, so if someone else wants to volunteer to spin up a similar thread for Android please do.


Funny you should suggest this, I was just about to start a thread to discuss issues/experiences specific to Android app users (mostly concerning the performance of phone-as-key, since it is allegedly less reliable than with iOS). But I like this idea better... it's much more comprehensive and structured. 

Anyway... done!


----------



## Brokedoc

@SoFlaModel3 It's not stealing when great minds think alike


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Now updating to 4.0...

“This release contains minor fixes and improvements.” 

That seems odd with the move to 4.0.

EDIT - I’m tired lol. 4.0 is the star rating, version is 3.3.4


----------



## Henry82

Is there a way to share access to the app without compromising private data? I rented a TM3 the other day and was only given the card key, which is adequate for access... but the remote features via the app are where the car really shines... pre-conditioning the car, [eventually] summon, etc.


----------



## MelindaV

Henry82 said:


> Is there a way to share access to the app without compromising private data? I rented a *Tesla Model 3* the other day and was only given the card key, which is adequate for access... but the remote features via the app are where the car really shines... pre-conditioning the car, [eventually] summon, etc.


no. You need to either have the owner's login credentials or the owner needs to have Tesla add your tesla account information to your login information. neither really an option for a rental.


----------



## Henry82

MelindaV said:


> no. You need to either have the owner's login credentials or the owner needs to have Tesla add your tesla account information to your login information. neither really an option for a rental.


Does Tesla limit the number of accounts that can be linked to a car? Can I create a third "guest" account (Me, Wife, and Guest) that I can give my brother/friend access to when they borrow the car?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

v3.3.5 for iOS is out. It only appears to add troubleshooting help for Phone Key issues ("turn off bluetooth and then turn it back on").


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> (Pssst.... thread title! )


Ughhh -- thanks


----------



## ehsmadhatter

Is there any way to change the Frunk open button on splash screen to Trunk? I just don't find the Frunk useful enough to 
have that as the main button.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ehsmadhatter said:


> Is there any way to change the Frunk open button on splash screen to Trunk? I just don't find the Frunk useful enough to
> have that as the main button.


Unfortunately no you can't customize, but remember the trunk can be released by the grab handle with your (phone) proximity where as the frunk can only be released via "button".


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.3.6 is out with no noticeable improvements.


----------



## rareohs

Why does the app take FOREVER to actually open when you open it? I mean it opens but then “updates” and that process takes anywhere from 15 seconds to a minute... today in fact mine won’t stop trying to update but it never does. Grr....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

rareohs said:


> Why does the app take FOREVER to actually open when you open it? I mean it opens but then "updates" and that process takes anywhere from 15 seconds to a minute... today in fact mine won't stop trying to update but it never does. Grr....


That's really the car not the app. Once the car hits that deep sleep it tends to take a while.


----------



## rareohs

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's really the car not the app. Once the car hits that deep sleep it tends to take a while.


Hmm. Well I've been driving for 10min now and still won't update


----------



## SoFlaModel3

rareohs said:


> Hmm. Well I've been driving for 10min now and still won't update


Hmmm - well now I'm stumped. Let's go with "network issues"


----------



## rareohs

Got to my destination, parked, and then it finally woke up :smile:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.4.0 is out but only appears to add functionality for Powerwall with time-based controls for those with variable energy rates.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.4.1 is our with Speed Limit Mode, but it wants version 2018.24 and up so this must be coming soon!


----------



## GDN

Have the new app, but don't see anything new revealing itself. Since the app knows what version of SW is on the car do you think it can configure and add config items in the app on the fly based on car SW version?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Have the new app, but don't see anything new revealing itself. Since the app knows what version of SW is on the car do you think it can configure and add config items in the app on the fly based on car SW version?


That's my best guess is that we won't see said feature until our car's reach the necessary version.


----------



## apmowery

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well we have a thread dedicated to logging car software updates over time, so we might as well pin a one stop shop to track the app over time.
> 
> With this thread we will focus on iOS, so if someone else wants to volunteer to spin up a similar thread for Android please do.
> 
> Please reply into the thread with thoughts, comments, updates, and more; and I will update this original post as updates come out.
> 
> Stealing shamelessly from @Brokedoc
> 
> Most recent update will always be on top.
> 
> 3.4.1 (6/20/2018)
> 
> Limit vehicle speed and acceleration with Speed Limit Mode. Maximum vehicle speed can be set between 50-90 mph (80-145 km/h). NOTE: Requires vehicle software version 2018.24 or above.
> 
> 3.4.0 (5/30/2018)
> 
> Officially "Powerwall Time-Based Control in select regions"
> 
> 3.3.6 (5/4/2018)
> 
> Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
> 
> 3.3.5 (4/11/2018)
> 
> Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
> Added "help" for troubleshooting Phone Key
> 
> 3.3.4 (3/24/2018)
> 
> Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
> 
> 3.3.3 (3/20/18)
> 
> Officially "minor fixes and improvements"
> Moved frunk release to widget
> Baseline
> 
> Phone as a key
> Remote climate control
> Unlock/lock doors (works without internet if within Bluetooth range)
> Flash lights
> Honk horn
> Start car
> Frunk release
> Trunk release
> Enable/Disable Valet Mode
> Open/Close Charge Port
> Set Charge Limit
> Get charging notifications
> See range
> See current status (parked, charging, driving with speed)
> Visualize what's open (doors, frunk, trunk, and charge port)
> See current location
> See current mileage
> See current software version
> See VIN
> Alarm
> Push Notification on Charging Started
> Push Notification on Charing Interrupted
> Push Notification on Charging Complete
> Push Notification on Software Update
> Push Notification on Summon Started (not yet available for Model 3)
> Push Notification on Summon Complete (not yet available for Model 3)
> Push Notification on Summon Failed (not yet available for Model 3)


I just got summons on our model 3 - today! I'm in Omaha at the world series & can't try it out until I get back home but my wife sent me a screenshot of summons now live & I see it active on my phone app as well!
Love this car!


----------



## GDN

apmowery said:


> I just got summons on our model 3 - today! I'm in Omaha at the world series & can't try it out until I get back home but my wife sent me a screenshot of summons now live & I see it active on my phone app as well!
> Love this car!


WHAT? So you got a SW update on the car? Can you tell us the SW version from your phone app? It's at the bottom of the main screen.


----------



## MelindaV

apmowery said:


> I just got summons on our model 3 - today! I'm in Omaha at the world series & can't try it out until I get back home but my wife sent me a screenshot of summons now live & I see it active on my phone app as well!
> Love this car!


go Beavs! 
and hope you are staying dry out there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

apmowery said:


> I just got summons on our model 3 - today! I'm in Omaha at the world series & can't try it out until I get back home but my wife sent me a screenshot of summons now live & I see it active on my phone app as well!
> Love this car!


I can't wait!!!!


----------



## apmowery

GDN said:


> WHAT? So you got a SW update on the car? Can you tell us the SW version from your phone app? It's at the bottom of the main screen.


Here you go guys see the screenshot.


----------



## GDN

apmowery said:


> Here you go guys see the screenshot.


That rocks - thank you. I also see the address of your car, which I forgot was on there. If you want - you might redact that picture and edit it first to remove the address.


----------



## apmowery

GDN said:


> That rocks - thank you. I also see the address of your car, which I forgot was on there. If you want - you might redact that picture and edit it first to remove the address.


Thanks...you guys feel free to stop by anytime - come on by if your ever in the south!


----------



## Tstroud

apmowery said:


> Thanks...you guys feel free to stop by anytime - come on by if your ever in the south!


Off-topic, sorry: 
Be careful what you ask for. I'm only 25 miles away from McCalla and may stop by for dinner soon....


----------



## Dogwhistle

apmowery said:


> Here you go guys see the screenshot.


Man, you always get the good updates first! What's your secret sauce?


----------



## Bokonon

Dogwhistle said:


> Man, you always get the good updates first! What's your secret sauce?


Check out his screenshot: VIN 110!


----------



## Dogwhistle

Bokonon said:


> Check out his screenshot: VIN 110!


Ah, yes. One of the Official Beta Testers!


----------



## apmowery

Tstroud said:


> Off-topic, sorry:
> Be careful what you ask for. I'm only 25 miles away from McCalla and may stop by for dinner soon....


Bring it tstroud - let's do lunch sometime together!


----------



## apmowery

Dogwhistle said:


> Man, you always get the good updates first! What's your secret sauce?


Elon is my brother in law


----------



## Tstroud

apmowery said:


> Bring it tstroud - let's do lunch sometime together!


should have a Tesla/Model 3 luncheon at the Bham supercharger and spread the word. Either people look at my car like "what is that?", "whoa look a Tesla" or "...<no reaction because they have no idea it's the best car on the road>"


----------



## apmowery

Tstroud said:


> should have a Tesla/Model 3 luncheon at the Bham supercharger and spread the word. Either people look at my car like "what is that?", "whoa look a Tesla" or "...<no reaction because they have no idea it's the best car on the road>"


Yep very true...we are up for it....maybe walk over for some top golf as well!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Updated OP to include a reference to the activation of the Summon feature along side car firmware 2018.24.


----------



## ghoticov

Bokonon said:


> Check out his screenshot: VIN 110!


That doesn't matter. I am VIN #89 and I still don't have the update.


----------



## VBruce

Have you seen the following ( from Slashdot: )

The Car Connectivity Consortium, a mix of major smartphone and automotive brands, has posted a Digital Key 1.0 standard that will let you download a virtual key that can unlock your vehicle, start the engine and even share access with other drivers. Engadget reports: _ Unsurprisingly, the technology focuses on security more than anything else. Your car manufacturer uses an existing trusted system to send the digital key to your phone, which uses close-range NFC to grant access to your ride. You can't just unlock your car from inside your home, then, but this would also force would-be thieves to be physically present with your phone when trying to unlock your car. Apple, LG and Samsung are among the phone brands in the group, while car brands including BMW, Hyundai and the Volkswagen group are also onboard. There's also talk of a version 2.0 spec that will promise more interoperability between cars and mobile devices in the first quarter of 2019. _​
If you are interested in the high-level architecture, see "Building Digital Key Solution for Automotive" (SIC). The "standard" appears to be little more than the above high-level architecture. This is hardly a standard because it lacks the normal feature requirements and just as importantly, a clear delineation between what is in the standard, what is precluded and most importantly, inter-operability conditions. But at least other manufacturers are seeing the value of digital keys.


----------



## apmowery

ghoticov said:


> That doesn't matter. I am VIN #89 and I still don't have the update.


@ghoticov - did you get an employee car from the launch event as well? I haven't seen another launch event 3 other than mine. Love to know more!


----------



## ghoticov

apmowery said:


> @ghoticov - did you get an employee car from the launch event as well? I haven't seen another launch event 3 other than mine. Love to know more!


Mine came from a Tesla employee that got his in the next batch after the launch event. He said the launch event was the first 50 and then he got his less than a month later. How about you?


----------



## apmowery

ghoticov said:


> Mine came from a Tesla employee that got his in the next batch after the launch event. He said the launch event was the first 50 and then he got his less than a month later. How about you?


Mine was an employee car as well but mine was one of the 1st 30 that were given away at the launch event. My friend who got selected got to go on stage & get her key card right there at the launch event...crazy that VIN 110 was given away at the launch event but VIN 89 was 1 month later.


----------



## ghoticov

apmowery said:


> Mine was an employee car as well but mine was one of the 1st 30 that were given away at the launch event. My friend who got selected got to go on stage & get her key card right there at the launch event...crazy that VIN 110 was given away at the launch event but VIN 89 was 1 month later.


That's very cool! Yea, the whole VIN thing is a bit strange. All I know is my car (as told my the guy I bought it from) was completely hand assembled, he said they took GREAT car in assembling these first cars because of the impression it was going to make on the public.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Version 3.4.2 is out for iOS, but only officially listed as including “minor fixes and improvements”. I do not see any noticeable changes in the UI.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Version 3.4.2 is out for iOS, but only officially listed as including "minor fixes and improvements". I do not see any noticeable changes in the UI.


Yeah, I don't see anything new either.


----------



## S Madgal

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Version 3.4.2 is out for iOS, but only officially listed as including "minor fixes and improvements". I do not see any noticeable changes in the UI.


Couldn't find a separate thread for Android, but confirming that 3.4.2-348 for Android has no visible improvements. I hope the phone key is more reliable - I will monitor over next couple of days and report back

Edit: Sorry, just found the Android thread...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Version 3.4.3 is out bringing support videos to the app.


----------



## LUXMAN

Yup. Just updated it. Pretty cool. Hopefully it will help speed delivery process.


----------



## ncsmith4

I updated but I don’t see any support videos. Where are they?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ncsmith4 said:


> I updated but I don't see any support videos. Where are they?


Click on the settings cog upper left and you'll see "Video Guides" just beneath the Loot Box.


----------



## skygraff

Just updated and am amazed at how fast the app (and car?) wakes up. I’m away from home so I don’t know if the car is actually responding that quickly but, just the other day, it was interminably long waiting to open the frunk as I walked toward the car so this seems great.

Videos are the same ones they have on the website. Honestly, since I wasn’t able to access the app until I had a car actually handed over to me, I’m not sure having videos on the app will do much to speed up delivery. Has that changed?


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Click on the settings cog upper left and you'll see "Video Guides" just beneath the Loot Box.


I've got the updated app and have an active car on the account. No Videos. Checked the settings cog. Have the loot box and under that is notifications. No mention of videos anywhere for me.

On letting people have access before they get a car, I think it is a good idea and maybe they were trying, but realized they didn't lock something else down. They want to give everyone every opportunity to watch videos and learn about the car before coming to pick it up. We know by the numbers there are large numbers of people buying the car that don't live on the forums here with us. I think Tesla is trying to reach them and educate them to keep the time at pick up to a minimum.


----------



## G0GR33N

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Click on the settings cog upper left and you'll see "Video Guides" just beneath the Loot Box.





GDN said:


> I've got the updated app and have an active car on the account. No Videos. Checked the settings cog. Have the loot box and under that is notifications. No mention of videos anywhere for me.


You both are correct.
When I first checked the update, i guess yesterday early morning, it (the videos) were there. Now I don't see them either.
I guess they are making changes


----------



## MelindaV

i can get back into the app pretty reliably this morning


----------



## G0GR33N

MelindaV said:


> i can get back into the app pretty reliably this morning


And see the videos too?


----------



## MelindaV

G0GR33N said:


> And see the videos too?


yep. and the shiny little loot box


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> yep. and the shiny little loot box
> 
> View attachment 12559


Interesting that everyone is getting the loot box before getting their cars.


----------



## Kizzy

I'm wondering if there's a lot of demand on the servers for the app and that's causing the inconsistency in access (either by design or errors). When I _can_ log in, load times are long.

I'm imagining a huge flood of new users suddenly all trying to use the app at once.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Kizzy said:


> I'm wondering if there's a lot of demand on the servers for the app and that's causing the inconsistency in access (either by design or errors). When I _can_ log in, load times are long.
> 
> I'm imagining a huge flood of new users suddenly all trying to use the app at once.


I'm thinking the same thing -- I couldn't pre-cool my car this morning. It just would not connect...


----------



## Kizzy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing -- I couldn't pre-cool my car this morning. It just would not connect...


Palo Alto, we have a problem.


----------



## skygraff

skygraff said:


> Just updated and am amazed at how fast the app (and car?) wakes up. I'm away from home so I don't know if the car is actually responding that quickly but, just the other day, it was interminably long waiting to open the frunk as I walked toward the car so this seems great.


It is just as fast in person and the walk up while loading app to open frunk process is almost perfectly timed now. Added bonus, the Bluetooth is even more reliable than it was right after I had my phone's BT antenna replaced. Next chance I get, I'm going to test it with background app refresh turned off (like to save phone battery by only using that for Strava - wish they didn't require it).



> Videos are the same ones they have on the website. Honestly, since I wasn't able to access the app until I had a car actually handed over to me, I'm not sure having videos on the app will do much to speed up delivery. Has that changed?


I guess that has changed and all you have to do is watch these videos on the app to get access (including the loot box) so that seems a good way to help acclimate new buyers.


----------



## mkg3

Since Tesla has not supported Apple Watch version version, are there any 3rd party apps that can unlock, open T3 out there???

Thx in advance....


----------



## MelindaV

mkg3 said:


> are there any 3rd party apps that can unlock, open T3


you really want to unlock this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

v3.4.4 is now available. Just minor fixes listed. Unfortunately I can't test with my car in for service...


----------



## G0GR33N

SoFlaModel3 said:


> v3.4.4 is now available. Just minor fixes listed. Unfortunately I can't test with my car in for service...
> 
> View attachment 13755


I got the update too.

No difference at all, that I could see.


----------



## Jay79

I used to be able to log in and see the tutorial videos, now I can't even log in. Does anyone know if Tesla disabled the app for those of us that haven't received our cars yet?


----------



## MelindaV

M3P said:


> I used to be able to log in and see the tutorial videos, now I can't even log in. Does anyone know if Tesla disabled the app for those of us that haven't received our cars yet?


just updated my app, and can still get to the videos/loot box same as previous app version


----------



## Twiglett

I did notice it disabled TouchID authentication which was trivially annoying.
Other than that I can find no difference.
[edit]
Ok, the videos did seem to play much more easily, with fewer glitches etc.
Loot box may(or may not) be neater looking.


----------



## ETC SS M3

I noticed it now supports Face ID, or was that there before?


----------



## G0GR33N

ETC SS M3 said:


> I noticed it now supports Face ID, or was that there before?


As far as I remember it has always been there but never asks for it when you log on to the app 
Go figure!


----------



## Gavyne

Seems to be waking my car up faster.


----------



## Twiglett

Gavyne said:


> Seems to be waking my car up faster.


it has for me too, well, my car not me.
You know what I mean


----------



## G0GR33N

Gavyne said:


> Seems to be waking my car up faster.


Ditto!


----------



## LUXMAN

Gavyne said:


> Seems to be waking my car up faster.


Funny. Everyone says that with each app update. Mine is still slow as..., well, Molasses


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> v3.4.4 is now available. Just minor fixes listed. Unfortunately I can't test with my car in for service...
> 
> View attachment 13755


Service Again???? What is wrong with it now? Seems like you have had a tremendous amount of repairs


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Service Again???? What is wrong with it now? Seems like you have had a tremendous amount of repairs


The signature light in my driver side headlight dipped (apparently a common problem).

Also needed battery breathers installed (low VINs were missing them apparently).

Lastly the BMS update.

A P90DL for a few days isn't bad, but I'd rather have my Model 3 back. That's how much I love it!


----------



## tencate

Lucky. I haven't seen a service person since our single Ranger (NM) drove out to replace my charge port in Feb!


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The signature light in my driver side headlight dipped (apparently a common problem).
> 
> Also needed battery breathers installed (low VINs were missing them apparently).
> 
> Lastly the BMS update.
> 
> A P90DL for a few days isn't bad, but I'd rather have my Model 3 back. That's how much I love it!


How do you know if you need the BMS update?


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The signature light in my driver side headlight dipped (apparently a common problem).
> …..
> 
> A P90DL for a few days isn't bad, but I'd rather have my Model 3 back. That's how much I love it!


What do you mean dipped?

and I hear ya re Loving it. I got back to RUBY after 2.5 days on the road and smiled as I walked up to her as a reflex. 
After my test drive with @MGallo of the P3D, I have switched her to SPORT steering and Standard Regen tho to see if that will starve off any ideas of a trade.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> How do you know if you need the BMS update?


They told me when I scheduled for the headlight that the other 2 items would be required.



LUXMAN said:


> What do you mean dipped?
> 
> and I hear ya re Loving it. I got back to RUBY after 2.5 days on the road and smiled as I walked up to her as a reflex.
> After my test drive with @MGallo of the P3D, I have switched her to SPORT steering and Standard Regen tho to see if that will starve off any ideas of a trade.


It's neary impossible to photograph, but...










You can see how the LED strip is "on" on the right side but apparently off on the lower portion of the strip. The light itself is on but the housing slippped so the light is pointing down and missing the strip. I hope they makes sense.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They told me when I scheduled for the headlight that the other 2 items would be required.
> 
> It's neary impossible to photograph, but...
> 
> View attachment 13831
> 
> 
> You can see how the LED strip is "on" on the right side but apparently off on the lower portion of the strip. The light itself is on but the housing slippped so the light is pointing down and missing the strip. I hope they makes sense.


It does. Now I need to go look at mine


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> It does. Now I need to go look at mine


Anecdotally, I have heard that even the replacement ones fail....

If mine does fail, I have to factor in the cost for new PPF/ceramic.....plus the unreliability of the replacement units.

I'll wait 12 months if it becomes an issue before dealing with it, part of the joy's of being a two hour hard drive from the nearest SC.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Anecdotally, I have heard that even the replacement ones fail....
> 
> If mine does fail, I have to factor in the cost for new PPF/ceramic.....plus the unreliability of the replacement units.
> 
> I'll wait 12 months if it becomes an issue before dealing with it, part of the joy's of being a two hour hard drive from the nearest SC.


I have heard that as well, I'll report back on reliability of the replacement of course!


----------



## Bokonon

Seems like the major change in 3.4.4 only appears in the Android build. On Android, there is now a persistsant Tesla notification icon that gives you the current status of the phone key, quick access to the Tesla app, and the ability to unlock the car and open the trunk/trunk without needing to open the app itself.










Pretty cool feature IMHO, especially given that the phone key experience on Android can vary greatly depending on device. Wondering whether there is a way to achieve a similar out-of-app UI on iOS...

EDIT: Nevermind. I'll make sure I own a modern iOS device next time before I open my mouth.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Seems like the major change in 3.4.4 only appears in the Android build. On Android, there is now a persistsant Tesla notification icon that gives you the current status of the phone key, quick access to the Tesla app, and the ability to unlock the car and open the trunk/trunk without needing to open the app itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool feature IMHO, especially given that the phone key experience on Android can vary greatly depending on device. Wondering whether there is a way to achieve a similar out-of-app UI on iOS...


Tesla for iOS has had that for as long as I remember...


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tesla for iOS has had that for as long as I remember...


Whoops! Didn't realize that. I'll just slink back over to the Android thread now...


----------



## NEO

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tesla for iOS has had that for as long as I remember...
> 
> View attachment 13879


My wife has an iPhone 6s. How can I set her phone up so she can see this? I'm an android person and don't fully understand all the ins and outs of IOS. Thanks!


----------



## G0GR33N

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tesla for iOS has had that for as long as I remember...
> 
> View attachment 13879


Hi I am on latest version of Tesla app on IOS. I have never seen this. Could you please tell me if you see this with every notification? I dont!


----------



## iChris93

G0GR33N said:


> Hi I am on latest version of Tesla app on IOS. I have never seen this. Could you please tell me if you see this with every notification? I dont!


It's not a notification, it's a widget. Pull down for notifications, then swipe right for widgets. If it doesn't show up click edit to add it.


----------



## Twiglett

G0GR33N said:


> Hi I am on latest version of Tesla app on IOS. I have never seen this. Could you please tell me if you see this with every notification? I dont!


You can add it to your notification screen in iOS so its there without unlocking the phone


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NEO said:


> My wife has an iPhone 6s. How can I set her phone up so she can see this? I'm an android person and don't fully understand all the ins and outs of IOS. Thanks!





G0GR33N said:


> Hi I am on latest version of Tesla app on IOS. I have never seen this. Could you please tell me if you see this with every notification? I dont!


Sorry for the delay. As @iChris93 said you add the widget.

Like this...

Swipe down for Notifications
Swipe left to go to Widgets
Scroll all the way down
Tap Edit
"Add" Tesla and drag it into the preferred position!


----------



## G0GR33N

iChris93 said:


> It's not a notification, it's a widget. Pull down for notifications, then swipe right for widgets. If it doesn't show up click edit to add it.


Thank You!!



Twiglett said:


> You can add it to your notification screen in iOS so its there without unlocking the phone


Thank You!!



SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sorry for the delay. As @iChris93 said you add the widget.
> 
> Like this...
> 
> Swipe down for Notifications
> Swipe left to go to Widgets
> Scroll all the way down
> Tap Edit
> "Add" Tesla and drag it into the preferred position!


Thank You!!


----------



## Derik

3.5.0 made it to the app store today.
Now we've got a tesla inbox


----------



## G0GR33N

Derik said:


> 3.5.0 made it to the app store today.
> Now we've got a tesla inbox


Yeup!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Derik said:


> 3.5.0 made it to the app store today.
> Now we've got a tesla inbox


OP updated!


----------



## aronth5

I know this is the iOS thread but the Android app got the same update today,


----------



## SoFlaModel3

EDH said:


> I know this is the iOS thread but the Android app got the same update today,


We have the same thread going for Android, which you can find here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...list-newest-3-5-0-tesla-inbox-9-10-2018.6307/


----------



## markrodg

Can someone tell me why I need a Tesla inbox?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

markrodg said:


> Can someone tell me why I need a Tesla inbox?


Another mechanism to disseminate information. More control than email which can get lost in transit, flagged as spam, etc.


----------



## FF35

3.6.0 is out. Now all I need is version 9 in my car!


----------



## ymilord




----------



## GDN

FF35 said:


> 3.6.0 is out. Now all I need is version 9 in my car!


Let the fun begin. Just updated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FF35 said:


> 3.6.0 is out. Now all I need is version 9 in my car!


Sweet! Busy day with the new car today so I missed it. Will update the OP now!!


----------



## slarty

I got the update on my iPhone earlier today, but am not familiar with the build numbers. Am I correct in assuming that 2018.39 is V9.0?


----------



## iChris93

slarty said:


> I got the update on my iPhone earlier today, but am not familiar with the build numbers. Am I correct in assuming that 2018.39 is V9.0?


Yes. Not released to regular owners yet.


----------



## LUXMAN

I installed 3.6.0 and I don't see much of a difference.
Does anyone know how this "sharing" thing is gonna work?

EDIT: Well to answer my own question, I just found this


----------



## sclyde

Has anyone gotten the nav sharing feature to work from Google Maps? Apple Maps works fine, and will probably be what I use anyway since it's just for pulling up the location. But when I share from Google Maps, it says sending... sent, but nothing shows up in my car.


----------



## garsh

sclyde said:


> Has anyone gotten the nav sharing feature to work from Google Maps? Apple Maps works fine, and will probably be what I use anyway since it's just for pulling up the location. But when I share from Google Maps, it says sending... sent, but nothing shows up in my car.


It worked for me the first (and only) time I tried it.
But that was from an Android phone, not an iPhone.


----------



## cfickett

I just received the version 9 software update and can’t seem to get the nav sharing feature to work with Apple Maps. The Tesla app doesn’t show up as a sharing option under the share sheet. It works fine with Google Maps app on iPhone. Any thoughts?


----------



## MonroeMatt

I just installed V9. Phone app has
not updated. I logged off and back on, uninstalled and reinstalled, still no update to phone app. How do I update phone app to take advantage of new features?


----------



## GDN

The iPhone version updated a couple of weeks back. You probably already have it. Open the app, go to the settings cog and at the bottom you'll see the version. You need 3.6.0.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.6.1 is out with minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.6.1 is out with minor fixes and improvements.


FYI, I just tested out Calendar sync with Android, and it seems to be much more reliable in 3.6.1. I did have to toggle the Calendar Sync setting in the app before it would work, though. Details here. Might want to try it out on iOS as well -- I bet they've fixed it there too.


----------



## Craig Bennett

I have been having issues with establishing communication with the car to execute Summon activities with v9.0 and 3.6.0 on iOS. Initial impression of 3.6.1 is of far fewer connection failures. Time will tell.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> FYI, I just tested out Calendar sync with Android, and it seems to be much more reliable in 3.6.1. I did have to toggle the Calendar Sync setting in the app before it would work, though. Details here. Might want to try it out on iOS as well -- I bet they've fixed it there too.


Calendar sync was already perfect for me in 3.6.0


----------



## ATown312

Potentially useful pro tip: If you enable the Tesla app widget on iOS, you can see your car's battery status without waking the car (and causing vampire drain). Note the "Asleep" status with the most recently updated time. Pressing the refresh icon will wake the car, which then enables the fan, frunk and lock controls.


----------



## Johnston

I'm already using the widget and it's been great. Do you know if refresh is required to get current range? I had assumed the listed one is the range at the last update instead of current.


----------



## jdcollins5

ATown312 said:


> Potentially useful pro tip: If you enable the Tesla app widget on iOS, you can see your car's battery status without waking the car (and causing vampire drain). Note the "Asleep" status with the most recently updated time. Pressing the refresh icon will wake the car, which then enables the fan, frunk and lock controls.


Can you explain what you mean by enabling the Tesla app widget on iOS?


----------



## ATown312

Johnston said:


> I'm already using the widget and it's been great. Do you know if refresh is required to get current range? I had assumed the listed one is the range at the last update instead of current.


Right, the listed range is as of the last update time. So a refresh is required to get the current range, but if you haven't driven since the last update it should basically be spot on except for any vampire loss.


----------



## ATown312

jdcollins5 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by enabling the Tesla app widget on iOS?


From your phone's home screen, if you swipe to go LEFT one screen you'll arrive at the widget screen. I believe the default widgets are like weather, calendar, reminders, etc. If you then scroll to the bottom of the screen and press the 'edit' button, you can add/rearrange various app widgets.


----------



## Alex K

jdcollins5 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by enabling the Tesla app widget on iOS?


Swipe right on your home or lock screen and you will see several Widgets. Scroll down to the bottom and select *Edit* to add additional widgets to your your iPhone. You can also reorder the widgets when you Edit.


----------



## jdcollins5

ATown312 said:


> From your phone's home screen, if you swipe to go LEFT one screen you'll arrive at the widget screen. I believe the default widgets are like weather, calendar, reminders, etc. If you then scroll to the bottom of the screen and press the 'edit' button, you can add/rearrange various app widgets.


Thanks @ATown312


----------



## LUXMAN

ATown312 said:


> Right, the listed range is as of the last update time. So a refresh is required to get the current range, but if you haven't driven since the last update it should basically be spot on except for any vampire loss.


FYI. It will wake the car if you refresh from the Widget. But that doesn't always work and sometimes you have to open the app anyway but it can be useful....if you remember it is there.

But as far as Vampire drain, I think that has been address by Tesla. I have an early car and had some drain issues back then, Since then, they studied it and really haven't had further issues in months. Some of that may also be do to BMS calibration as well


----------



## webdriverguy

LUXMAN said:


> FYI. It will wake the car if you refresh from the Widget. But that doesn't always work and sometimes you have to open the app anyway but it can be useful....if you remember it is there.
> 
> But as far as Vampire drain, I think that has been address by Tesla. I have an early car and had some drain issues back then, Since then, they studied it and really haven't had further issues in months. Some of that may also be do to BMS calibration as well


The car does wake up if your refresh from the widget. But if you just swipe to the right and let the widget do it's thing it gives the car status like sleep or parked etc that does not wake the car.


----------



## Jay79

I've had a number 1 on the app as if their is a new notification but i've combed the entire app trying to clear it with no luck. Anyone else had this pop up on the app Icon? What am I missing


----------



## GDN

Open the app and look at the "gear" or settings icon (upper left corner). They implemented an Inbox some time ago. See if you have an email/notification in the box.


----------



## iChris93

3.6.2 is out with minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> 3.6.2 is out with minor fixes and improvements.


 Updating OP


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> 3.6.2 is out with minor fixes and improvements.


I hope that in the future, the app will have an option to pop the door open (for when the door handles are frozen shut).


----------



## Mosess

I noticed faceID support in the app settings. I never saw that before. Unless i was not paying attention to this prior, this is something new.


----------



## iChris93

Mosess said:


> I noticed faceID support in the app settings. I never saw that before. Unless i was not paying attention to this prior, this is something new.


Has been there.


----------



## iChris93

3.7.0 released.


----------



## Bokonon

iChris93 said:


> 3.7.0 released.


Oooh, check out the release notes... They have a hint about firmware 2018.48...

"You can now view nearby charging options in the Charging screen. Tap a location to start vehicle navigation. Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above."


----------



## iChris93

Bokonon said:


> Oooh, check out the release notes... They have a hint about firmware 2018.48...
> 
> "You can now view nearby charging options in the Charging screen. Tap a location to start vehicle navigation. Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above."


I wonder if they pushed this before 2018.48 to give time for App Store approval.


----------



## Bokonon

iChris93 said:


> I wonder if they pushed this before 2018.48 to give time for App Store approval.


That could be a factor, along with wanting to ensure that owners have all of the requisite app features installed prior to the corresponding firmware features.

Looking back, the app features for V9 were released on September 25th, early installations of firmware V9 started about a week later (October 2nd), and V9 went wide release the week after that.

So, I guess within a week or two, we'll see 2018.48, which (speculating) will add this one useful "nearby charging" feature in an attempt to balance out a boatload of fun-but-frivolous Easter eggs.


----------



## webdriverguy

iChris93 said:


> I wonder if they pushed this before 2018.48 to give time for App Store approval.


The App Store is closed from dec 23-27th I believe. So they pushed this before 2018.48 for holidays


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Original post updated to reflect v3.7.0.


----------



## tivoboy

Sweet!.. I've been tweeting at elon for six months for this feature.. makes total sense since we're logged into the app. But, I'm concerned that Tesla is concerned that third party software vendors, to whom we give our credentials to get access to their access to the API in our cars/at tesla data centers will enable the third party to get SC availability information.


----------



## JWardell

Electrek shows a screenshot of the feature but I haven't been able to see them in my app, I wonder if it requires car firmware (then how did electric get it?) or just certain situation (parked not charging?)

https://electrek.co/2018/12/06/tesla-mobile-app-update-charging-feature/


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Electrek shows a screenshot of the feature but I haven't been able to see them in my app, I wonder if it requires car firmware (then how did electric get it?) or just certain situation (parked not charging?)
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/12/06/tesla-mobile-app-update-charging-feature/


from the app store screenshots


----------



## tivoboy

JWardell said:


> Electrek shows a screenshot of the feature but I haven't been able to see them in my app, I wonder if it requires car firmware (then how did electric get it?) or just certain situation (parked not charging?)
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/12/06/tesla-mobile-app-update-charging-feature/


Says it requires 48.x.. do you have that? does anyone?


----------



## Bokonon

tivoboy said:


> Says it requires 48.x.. do you have that? does anyone?


Not yet, as far as we know.

If the timing is similar to the V9-specific app features, we'll probably see our TeslaFi "canary" in Nevada install 48.x within the next week, and it will go wide-release a few days later.


----------



## ATown312

MelindaV said:


> from the app store screenshots


You're right, those are the iOS app store screenshots. A bit funny to me Tesla would use images of a cold soaked battery.


----------



## RickO2018

So why does the phone app get updated so far ahead of the latest available car software? The newest app states: "Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above." I've had my M3 since August and only had one or two updates, and it's now running only 2018.42.3. When does the car software catch up? Any way to request it sooner?


----------



## GDN

RickO2018 said:


> So why does the phone app get updated so far ahead of the latest available car software? The newest app states: "Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above." I've had my M3 since August and only had one or two updates, and it's now running only 2018.42.3. When does the car software catch up? Any way to request it sooner?


It's all about the chicken and the egg. If the app and the car SW must both have updates in them they've both got to have time to roll out. Some people don't update apps automatically. Some may not update the car. The car software doesn't roll out to everyone at the same time. Many factors.

It is also for reasons like this they usually don't give many details. I'm surprised they gave us any tidbit in the phone update. It just makes us all clamour for the car update and vice versa.


----------



## tivoboy

RickO2018 said:


> So why does the phone app get updated so far ahead of the latest available car software? The newest app states: "Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above." I've had my M3 since August and only had one or two updates, and it's now running only 2018.42.3. When does the car software catch up? Any way to request it sooner?


I think apple corp and the app store crew go pretty dark coming up in December. Most likely end of this week, begin of the next. Then, there is a total corporate holiday from xmas to new years for many. Obviously, break fix and critical issues would be addressed, but the normal cadence of app updates releases starting Monday morning and continuing through the week stop for the most part.

I think Tesla and others are trying to get out in front of this with this new functionality (which will be cool! I've been asking for it for months now) so that the Tesla side of the vehicle FW can be in the control of tesla.

Also, I think they need the app out there for the "early adopters" program who are already testing this vehicle fw in the wild. If the app update wasn't on the apple app store already, Tesla would have to setup a developer relationship with apple and enable TestFlight setup and credentials for all the Tesla early adopter people who needed access to new Ios app features.


----------



## Bokonon

> I've had my M3 since August and only had one or two updates, and it's now running only 2018.42.3. When does the car software catch up? Any way to request it sooner?


Short answer: your car will be updated when Tesla decides your car needs an update, so sit tight. 

Tesla schedules updates for its fleet in segments, and the criteria for those segments can change from one release to the next. For example, firmware 44.2 contained improvements for Model 3s in cold-weather climates, so that release was rolled out to Model 3s in Canada and northern U.S. Many folks in warmer climates never got this release at all -- they just went straight to 46.2, or they're still on 42.3/4 (like you are).

From TeslaFi, we know that firmware 2018.48 started showing up on a handful of Model 3s late last week. However, this version still appears to be in the "limited release" phase, because only 1.9% of all TeslaFi users have it so far, and no new installations have been reported today. If I had to guess, in the next couple of days, we'll either see a "dot" release with minor fixes (e.g. 48.1) show up, or 48 will go straight to wide release. So, hopefully you'll see some form of version 2018.48 within the next week or two... but again, it's up to Tesla.


----------



## JWardell

RickO2018 said:


> So why does the phone app get updated so far ahead of the latest available car software? The newest app states: "Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above." I've had my M3 since August and only had one or two updates, and it's now running only 2018.42.3. When does the car software catch up? Any way to request it sooner?


There are Tesla employees and some VIP early adopters that get software earlier than the public. They may need the app to be updated to work for them. Also, there is always a somewhat unknown delay getting software through apple's approval tests, so it needs to be submitted a bit early.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.8.0 is out with heated seat control and an alert for Inbox!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.8.0 is out with heated seat control and an alert for Inbox!


AND schedule service from the app (which I think was new this version and not the last).


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.8.0 is out with heated seat control and an alert for Inbox!


wonder if this will lead to having the seat heaters as 3rd party controlled things (IE Teslafi, Siri Shortcuts, etc)


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> wonder if this will lead to having the seat heaters as 3rd party controlled things (IE Teslafi, Siri Shortcuts, etc)


As far as I'm aware, they all use the same API, so it should be possible.


----------



## airbutchie

Here’s the app visual...


----------



## tivoboy

Mine says it will allow turning on steering wheel heater. Is this a Christmas present we didn’t know about


----------



## BigBri

Also appears VERY quick to connect to the car now..


----------



## jsmay311

So it looks like you can't turn on heated seats just by themselves. The "Turn On" button also turns on the fan, including the front windshield defroster/heater, which, as far as I can tell, can't be turned off. So you're stuck heating the whole cabin if you want to pre-heat the seats, even if the temperature is set to "Low".

This is a big disappointment for me. I was hoping to be able to only pre-heat the seats and not use a ton of extra energy heating the entire cabin. But it appears that's not possible.

*[Edit: Yesterday I tried turning on the climate from the app when the cabin temp was a bit warmer, 41F. Again, the red/hot windshield defroster indicator turned on even tho the temp was set to "low" and I immediately saw the cabin temp start to rise. But this time I left it running for awhile, and after going up a few degrees, the cabin temp stopped rising and eventually fell back to the original 41F. And my home energy meter on that circuit showed that the charger was only drawing ~1.6kW, so if the heater was running, it wasn't working very hard.
So, it appears my earlier observations and assessment were incomplete at best. And some more detailed observations of exactly how the climate system behaves would be helpful.]*

Also, it appears that every time you use it, the heated seat power levels all default back to the same setting, which is 2/3 power on every seat heater. If you manually change it (for example, to have max heat on the front seats and off on the back seats, as I just tried), the next time it'll still default back to 2/3 heat on every seat. 

*[Edit: Again, I observed this in slightly warmer temps (cabin temp at 41F), and this time the seat heaters defaulted to 1/3 power instead of 2/3 power. And, as someone else posted, if I tap one of the rear seat icons, ~5 seconds later the other 4 seat heater power levels then change back to whatever the previous settings were last time I was in the car. In my case, the driver's seat changed to 2/3 and all the others turned off.]*


----------



## Brentt

Thanks Elon and everyone involved. My wife is going to LOVE this!
I Just got the app update. It took opening and closing it a couple times before it would function,
But it seems to work exactly like I thought it would. Tapping the selected seat once turns it to high,
And each additional tap turns it back down. You can have any seat on, at any setting.

Side note: Setting all seat heaters to max, and the cabin heat to at, or just above the inside temp, barely effects
The charging rate. However, turning the cabin heat on to warm the inside air, drops the charge rate as much
As 20mph. Turning the seat heaters on prior to driving should make a huge difference, and save on electricity.


----------



## barjohn

I can get seat heaters to work but nothing I do seems to activate the service scheduling function. It doesn't appear on the app. Car is on 48.12.1, app on IOS 3.8. I tried logging out and back in a couple of times, closing the app and reopening it, nothing seems to make the item appear.

EDIT: I am reading posts by others on the Electrek blog saying they don't have it either.


----------



## Michel Contant

No schedule also. Saw it. When to show it to my wife then it disappear


----------



## Brentt

Michel Contant said:


> No schedule also. Saw it. When to show it to my wife then it disappear


Same here. When I opened the app it was there, and now it's gone


----------



## garsh

tivoboy said:


> Mine says it will allow turning on steering wheel heater. Is this a Christmas present we didn't know about


No, it's only for the cars that have a heated steering wheel, which is just some versions of the S and X.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tivoboy said:


> Mine says it will allow turning on steering wheel heater. Is this a Christmas present we didn't know about


The release notes say "If it's available in your car, you'll also be able to turn on your steering wheel heater."

In other words that's for Model S/X and why I left that note out of the first post in the thread


----------



## Brentt

Has anyone been able to get seat heaters to work when Installed on an IPhone 6S?
phone is running V12.1.2 and Tesla app is up to date, but no seat heaters.


----------



## ig0p0g0

Brentt said:


> Has anyone been able to get seat heaters to work when Installed on an IPhone 6S?
> phone is running V12.1.2 and Tesla app is up to date, but no seat heaters.


I'm on a 6, not a 6s, but the app did not show up in the updates list. I had to go to the apps list in the App Store, and click on the app to see that an update was available.


----------



## Brentt

ig0p0g0 said:


> I'm on a 6, not a 6s, but the app did not show up in the updates list. I had to go to the apps list in the App Store, and click on the app to see that an update was available.


Thanks. The Tesla app is up to date and running 48.12.1 d6999f5, but no heaters


----------



## Brentt

Problem solved. I deleted and reinstalled the Tesla App.


----------



## RonAz

I pressed "update" and got 3.8.0.


----------



## Mike

jsmay311 said:


> So it looks like you can't turn on heated seats just by themselves. The "Turn On" button also turns on the fan, including the front windshield defroster/heater, which, as far as I can tell, can't be turned off. So you're stuck heating the whole cabin if you want to pre-heat the seats, even if the temperature is set to "Low".
> 
> This is a big disappointment for me. I was hoping to be able to only pre-heat the seats and not use a ton of extra energy heating the entire cabin. But it appears that's not possible.
> 
> Also, it appears that every time you use it, the heated seat power levels all default back to the same setting, which is 2/3 power on every seat heater. If you manually change it (for example, to have max heat on the front seats and off on the back seats, as I just tried), the next time it'll still default back to 2/3 heat on every seat.


Email [email protected] with your recommendations.


----------



## Mike

Brentt said:


> Tapping the selected seat once turns it to high,
> And each additional tap turns it back down


All my seats come on at 2/3rds heat.

A single tap of the drivers seat goes to 1/3rd heat.......

So I have to tap my drivers seat a number of times to get 3/3rds.


----------



## GDN

"Schedule Service" disappeared for me earlier as well, but it is now back.


----------



## FF35

I don’t like how the default is with the seat heaters on. I have to tap all of the seats each time to turn them off.


----------



## GDN

FF35 said:


> I don't like how the default is with the seat heaters on. I have to tap all of the seats each time to turn them off.


Make sure they are all off in the car and maybe try a reset.? Mine have not all come on at all in the app if they weren't already on. I've used the preheat 3 times or so in the last couple of days.


----------



## Ken Voss

FF35 said:


> I don't like how the default is with the seat heaters on. I have to tap all of the seats each time to turn them off.


On mine, the default is no seat heater when I open the app and tap climate


----------



## FF35

GDN said:


> Make sure they are all off in the car and maybe try a reset.? Mine have not all come on at all in the app if they weren't already on. I've used the preheat 3 times or so in the last couple of days.


I don't like the heated seats so they're never used.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Make sure they are all off in the car and maybe try a reset.? Mine have not all come on at all in the app if they weren't already on. I've used the preheat 3 times or so in the last couple of days.





Ken Voss said:


> On mine, the default is no seat heater when I open the app and tap climate


Maybe this is dependent on ambient, because mine have defaulted to all 2/3 on.


----------



## MarkB

FF35 said:


> I don't like how the default is with the seat heaters on. I have to tap all of the seats each time to turn them off.


Mine come on with1 strip each. Long press (on any seat?) seems to turn all off.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Maybe this is dependent on ambient, because mine have defaulted to all 2/3 on.


I'm going to agree with you now. This morning mine all came on at 2/3. I had not been in it as early each day this weekend. Seems it may be based on the temp.


----------



## Jay79

The seat heaters come on based on ambient temp for certain. When my car is parked in a heated garage then don't come on at all as opposed to outside they all come on.


----------



## Mike

Jay79 said:


> The seat heaters come on based on ambient temp for certain. When my car is parked in a heated garage then don't come on at all as opposed to outside they all come on.


I wish I had the option for:

"auto" heated seat management (which seems to be happening now as you describe), and
"manual" heated seat management, where the app learns that I always want the front two seats at max heat, even if the car starts in my heated (8c) garage environment.


----------



## FF35

Even with an interior temp of 60 degrees, it still turns on the seat heaters.


----------



## iChris93

FF35 said:


> Even with an interior temp of 60 degrees, it still turns on the seat heaters.


Must be based on ambient, not interior temp.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Must be based on ambient, not interior temp.


This must be true, because mine do not turn on as you are all describing and temps have been in the 60s and 70sF lately.


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This must be true, because mine do not turn on as you are all describing and temps have been in the 60s and 70sF lately.


And that makes sense. You wouldn't want them to automatically come on when you're trying to pre-cool.


----------



## JWardell

The seat heaters kicking in every time really frustrate me. The cabin heater was already slightly more than the wall was providing, now these put a dent in the battery charge when first turning on. How often do they think people will be sitting in all four seats?


----------



## FF35

JWardell said:


> The seat heaters kicking in every time really frustrate me. The cabin heater was already slightly more than the wall was providing, now these put a dent in the battery charge when first turning on. How often do they think people will be sitting in all four seats?


Just a guess but maybe Tesla believes this will heat the car more evenly?


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


> The seat heaters kicking in every time really frustrate me. The cabin heater was already slightly more than the wall was providing, now these put a dent in the battery charge when first turning on. How often do they think people will be sitting in all four seats?


Like the first iteration of the dash cam set-up, this will be improved upon (with viable feedback from the operators).


----------



## MelindaV

FF35 said:


> Just a guess but maybe Tesla believes this will heat the car more evenly?


I would guess no. Without pressure against the heating elements (like a body), there is very little heat getting to the surface of the upholstery.


----------



## FF35

MelindaV said:


> I would guess no. Without pressure against the heating elements (like a body), there is very little heat getting to the surface of the upholstery.


My thermal camera says otherwise. Heat is heat. It's still being added to the inside of the car.


----------



## JWardell

FF35 said:


> My thermal camera says otherwise. Heat is heat. It's still being added to the inside of the car.


The seats will certainly help the car heat just a little bit faster but it can only be a small fraction compared to the 6kW cabin heater, which already manages to heat the car in just a few minutes.


----------



## dburkland

JWardell said:


> The seat heaters kicking in every time really frustrate me. The cabin heater was already slightly more than the wall was providing, now these put a dent in the battery charge when first turning on. How often do they think people will be sitting in all four seats?


I'm annoyed by this too and every time I turn them off...


----------



## mt09

I'm a little disappointed with the lack of control given and wrong implementation of control in the past few updates. I haven't updated since 42.4 because I initially didn't want my chargeport to unlock when charging completes in cold weather, and now I don't want all seat heaters to automatically turn on to some value based OAT when preconditioning. 

This would have been fine if it was a toggle in the Climate section of the app with the current implementation as "Auto" and an added "Manual" option always restoring to the previous seat heater levels. Who knows, maybe it does heat the cabin more efficiently using the surface of all the seats like a radiator but I just consider unnecessary cycling of the components.


----------



## FF35

mt09 said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the lack of control given and wrong implementation of control in the past few updates. I haven't updated since 42.4 because I initially didn't want my chargeport to unlock when charging completes in cold weather, and now I don't want all seat heaters to automatically turn on to some value based OAT when preconditioning.
> 
> This would have been fine if it was a toggle in the Climate section of the app with the current implementation as "Auto" and an added "Manual" option always restoring to the previous seat heater levels. Who knows, maybe it does heat the cabin more efficiently using the surface of all the seats like a radiator but I just consider unnecessary cycling of the components.


You can turn the seat heaters off with the app. It's an annoyance but that's what I do.


----------



## joelliot

mt09 said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the lack of control given and wrong implementation of control in the past few updates. I haven't updated since 42.4 because I initially didn't want my chargeport to unlock when charging completes in cold weather, and now I don't want all seat heaters to automatically turn on to some value based OAT when preconditioning.
> 
> This would have been fine if it was a toggle in the Climate section of the app with the current implementation as "Auto" and an added "Manual" option always restoring to the previous seat heater levels. Who knows, maybe it does heat the cabin more efficiently using the surface of all the seats like a radiator but I just consider unnecessary cycling of the components.


I'm pretty sure that in your version, the seat heaters come on with the wave icon showing when it is cold and you cannot turn them off, so I'm not sure you are really helping yourself by not updating. It will be interesting to see how Tesla handles safety updates in the future, say if there is an issue with the braking and some people prefer not to upgrade for other reasons.


----------



## tivoboy

How can one see actual SC availability? Does one need to be actually DRIVING?


----------



## Mike

tivoboy said:


> How can one see actual SC availability? Does one need to be actually DRIVING?


Outside of the app:


----------



## GDN

tivoboy said:


> How can one see actual SC availability? Does one need to be actually DRIVING?


To add to and clarify what is shown from the manual, the last paragraph is probably most critical, but they don't give you all of the details. You need to touch in the lower right hand corner of the navigation screen and 3 new icons will pop up. The bottom one is what you are looking for. These icons don't stay on the map at all times, you need to touch it and they will pop up. You do not need to be driving to see them.

The top icon will overlay the map with satellite images, the second one down will add or remove traffic from your map and the bottom one is your friend - Charging/SC locations.

To see them while not even being in the car, the latest update to your phone SW will also now let you find them in the Tesla app. Google is also your friend as you can find them with Google searches and this Tesla site will show you most of what you need - https://www.tesla.com/supercharger


----------



## tivoboy

Thanks all for the comment.. yes, I figured since this was the IOS update thread my question would be clear, but I appoligize i wasn't more clear. 

I had done the update of the app last week, and the car updated yesterday and in the APP there wasn't any detail about availability showing, it was only showing the name of the nearby supercharger locations and destination chargers, but there was no indication of availability as I've read about. It's now there, showing, x/10 or 3 of 8 available, with the corresponding locations. But, prior to I guess - waiting, it wasn't showing the actual availability or even how many chargers there ARE at the location. I guess it takes time to update for a while, or query the car, or something?

Anyhow, seems to be working now.


----------



## jsmay311

FYI... I just went back and edited my earlier post from a week ago with some clarifying observations. (Edits are shown in the quoted section below in *bold*.)

It appears my earlier assessments about how the front defroster/heater and heated seats behaved when turned on via the app weren't the whole story. Specifically, even though the red windshield defroster icon shows up in the app and the cabin temp jumped up soon after turning on the climate, it doesn't look like the heater is actually drawing much power.

And the default power level for the heated seats appears to be dependent on the temperature. (I'm guessing it's based on the cabin temperature, but maybe it's the ambient temperature. I have an unheated, detached garage, so there's not much difference between cabin and ambient temps.)



jsmay311 said:


> So it looks like you can't turn on heated seats just by themselves. The "Turn On" button also turns on the fan, including the front windshield defroster/heater, which, as far as I can tell, can't be turned off. So you're stuck heating the whole cabin if you want to pre-heat the seats, even if the temperature is set to "Low".
> 
> This is a big disappointment for me. I was hoping to be able to only pre-heat the seats and not use a ton of extra energy heating the entire cabin. But it appears that's not possible.
> 
> *[Edit: Yesterday I tried turning on the climate from the app when the cabin temp was a bit warmer, 41F. Again, the red/hot windshield defroster indicator turned on even tho the temp was set to "low" and I immediately saw the cabin temp start to rise. But this time I left it running for awhile, and after going up a few degrees, the cabin temp stopped rising and eventually fell back to the original 41F. And my home energy meter on that circuit showed that the charger was only drawing ~1.6kW, so if the heater was running, it wasn't working very hard.
> So, it appears my earlier observations and assessment were incomplete at best. And some more detailed observations of exactly how the climate system behaves would be helpful.]*
> 
> Also, it appears that every time you use it, the heated seat power levels all default back to the same setting, which is 2/3 power on every seat heater. If you manually change it (for example, to have max heat on the front seats and off on the back seats, as I just tried), the next time it'll still default back to 2/3 heat on every seat.
> 
> *[Edit: Again, I observed this in slightly warmer temps (cabin temp at 41F), and this time the seat heaters defaulted to 1/3 power instead of 2/3 power. And, as someone else posted, if I held down one of the rear seat icons for 3-5 seconds, it appears that all of the seat heater power levels would then change back to whatever the previous settings were. In my case, the driver's seat changed to 2/3 and all the others turned off.]*


----------



## ATown312

Have we lost the ability to see when the heating is active for the windshield and rear window? In old versions, I definitely remember seeing those 2 red icons in the climate screen. Now it's just seat heaters and interior temp.


----------



## GDN

ATown312 said:


> Have we lost the ability to see when the heating is active for the windshield and rear window? In old versions, I definitely remember seeing those 2 red icons in the climate screen. Now it's just seat heaters and interior temp.


Those icons have moved to the upper right of the screen. I saw them yesterday, but didn't do a screen shot. It's too warm here today for them to come on.


----------



## ATown312

GDN said:


> Those icons have moved to the upper right of the screen. I saw them yesterday, but didn't do a screen shot. It's too warm here today for them to come on.


Cool! Will keep an eye out for them. It was 31 and snowing today so I blasted the pre-conditioning to HI yet no heating for the windows came on. Would be nice to have a toggle for those controls as well.


----------



## Kizzy

GDN said:


> Those icons have moved to the upper right of the screen. I saw them yesterday, but didn't do a screen shot. It's too warm here today for them to come on.


I've had one icon show up so far (that I've noticed).


----------



## fritter63

What I've been seeing re: pre-heating with seat heaters on, is that I can turn off individual seats, and (some of) them (on the app display) come right back on.

then when I got in the car, the preheating actually wasn't going at all.


----------



## BenG

fritter63 said:


> What I've been seeing re: pre-heating with seat heaters on, is that I can turn off individual seats, and (some of) them (on the app display) come right back on.
> 
> then when I got in the car, the preheating actually wasn't going at all.


I'm noticing the exact same thing, both with the app behavior for seat heating and preheating not actually being on when set through the app.


----------



## Kizzy

BenG said:


> I'm noticing the exact same thing, both with the app behavior for seat heating and preheating not actually being on when set through the app.


My experience is that the environmental controls seem to revert to what had been set in the car during its last use. I can definitely hear it running before I get to my car (and the seat is warm too). Are you finding the car to be colder/hotter than you'd expect from pre-heating/-cooling?


----------



## TMK26

My iPhone stopped giving me notifications when charging was complete. I used to get notifications for this. I have "Charging Complete" checked in the app and "Allow Notifications" turned on on the phone. Are others here having the same issue?


----------



## iChris93

TMK26 said:


> My iPhone stopped giving me notifications when charging was complete. I used to get notifications for this. I have "Charging Complete" checked in the app and "Allow Notifications" turned on on the phone. Are others here having the same issue?


While I have not, others have reported it here.


----------



## fritter63

TMK26 said:


> My iPhone stopped giving me notifications when charging was complete. I used to get notifications for this. I have "Charging Complete" checked in the app and "Allow Notifications" turned on on the phone. Are others here having the same issue?


It's been spotty for me but works *MOST* of the time.


----------



## fritter63

Another thing I'm having issues with.... (I need to make a list to send to Tesla, do they monitor this thread?) is with charge port unlocking.

From the console inside the car: Select the "lock" icon to unlock the port (we don't have a Tesla charging cable), it switches to unlocked, then IMMEDIATELY back to locked. Have had this happen 3 times in a row before it actually stays unlocked. This isn't a timing thing, I've had my wife hit the icon while I'm waiting to remove the plug, it goes to white, then back to (is it?) blue.

Would really be nice to have an option have it NOT LOCK inside the geo fence at home.


----------



## iChris93

fritter63 said:


> Would really be nice to have an option have it NOT LOCK inside the geo fence at home.


I think it will always lock while charging for safety reasons.


----------



## fritter63

iChris93 said:


> I think it will always lock while charging for safety reasons.


We don't need security in our own garage, and the Nissan Leaf doesn't lock by default when plugged in.


----------



## ltphoto

I get the impression that many people are overcomplicating the removal of the charging cable. You don't have to unlock it from the screen. Just push and hold down the button on the charge cable handle and it will release in about a second. This works with the Tesla cable as well as with the adapter. I do it with my Clipper Creek unit at home and it works every time.


----------



## iChris93

fritter63 said:


> We don't need security in our own garage, and the Nissan Leaf doesn't lock by default when plugged in.


I said safety, not security.


----------



## fritter63

ltphoto said:


> I get the impression that many people are overcomplicating the removal of the charging cable. You don't have to unlock it from the screen. Just push and hold down the button on the charge cable handle and it will release in about a second. This works with the Tesla cable as well as with the adapter. I do it with my Clipper Creek unit at home and it works every time.


What button? There is no button on our Tesla J-1772 adapter. And the button on the clipper creek plug simply releases a mechanical latch on the adapter.


----------



## ATown312

fritter63 said:


> What button? There is no button on our Tesla J-1772 adapter. And the button on the clipper creek plug simply releases a mechanical latch on the adapter.


The J-1772 charger at my work has the same mechanical latch that secures the adapter. But if I press it and release (while the car is locked), the car immediately unlocks and the charging stops. Then 1-2 seconds later the charge port unlocks and I can then pull the entire charger + adapter out together.


----------



## fritter63

ATown312 said:


> The J-1772 charger at my work has the same mechanical latch that secures the adapter. But if I press it and release (while the car is locked), the car immediately unlocks and the charging stops. Then 1-2 seconds later the charge port unlocks and I can then pull the entire charger + adapter out together.


I will have to try that when our Tesla gets home! #readTheFrickenManual


----------



## Mike

fritter63 said:


> .........an option have it NOT LOCK inside the geo fence at home.


........to also apply to the walk away lock.........my dream software fix since taking delivery.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> ........to also apply to the walk away lock.........my dream software fix since taking delivery.


YES!!! THIS!!!


----------



## fritter63

ATown312 said:


> The J-1772 charger at my work has the same mechanical latch that secures the adapter. But if I press it and release (while the car is locked), the car immediately unlocks and the charging stops. Then 1-2 seconds later the charge port unlocks and I can then pull the entire charger + adapter out together.


By golly this actually works! Had always thought that was just a mechanical latch. Thanks for the info, makes things easier on my wife every morning!


----------



## JustTheTip

3.8.1 just released. “Minor fixes and improvements”.


----------



## Love

JustTheTip said:


> 3.8.1 just released. "Minor fixes and improvements".


Nice, thank you! Hope one of the bug fixes is the wonky issues with pre-conditioning (seat heaters showing on, then I get greeted by a frozen throne of ice...you are _the worst)_


----------



## aronth5

Lovesword said:


> Nice, thank you! Hope one of the bug fixes is the wonky issues with pre-conditioning (seat heaters showing on, then I get greeted by a frozen throne of ice...you are _the worst)_


Just received 3.8.1 for Android too.


----------



## Bokonon

Is there anyone who's currently plugged in with energy display set to % who wants to test whether they now receive "charge complete" notifications? 

I'll be able to test it in a little bit.

EDIT: This update does not appear to resolve the issue.


----------



## JustTheTip

Haven't been able to test to see if "Charging complete" notification has returned. Anyone?


----------



## Bokonon

JustTheTip said:


> Haven't been able to test to see if "Charging complete" notification has returned. Anyone?


Nope... still no "Charging Complete" notification if Energy Display is set to percentage.


----------



## MelindaV

Lovesword said:


> Nice, thank you! Hope one of the bug fixes is the wonky issues with pre-conditioning (seat heaters showing on, then I get greeted by a frozen throne of ice...you are _the worst)_


From my playing with turning on the climate/seat heaters, it now seems it will resume the last seat heater setting you selected from the app!

EDIT: opened the apps climate up again this morning, and it was back to every seat on low. So, so much for that.


----------



## LUXMAN

I tried to make a Service appointment with in app on Monday. It looked like it was going to work well right up the the submit screen then it just sat there and spun the little "working" circle. (don't know what else to call it) 
But after I called and talked to the service center about the service issue, they made the appointment and it shows up in the app. Hopefully they fixed the scheduling to with this update


----------



## Love

MelindaV said:


> From my playing with turning on the climate/seat heaters, it now seems it will resume the last seat heater setting you selected from the app!


Hmmm. I appear to still have the bug where when you first start the preconditioning from the app and all 5 seats are on, turning them all off and then turning on just the drivers seat (either buy just leaving it or by adjusting it through lowering it, or cycling all the way off and back on again... I've tried both) does not get the seat heater to turn on 100% of the time. I've been greeted by a warm seat at times... other times, even on 3 bacon and 15 minutes of preconditioning, GLACIER THRONE!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Original post updated for 3.8.1


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> EDIT: opened the apps climate up again this morning, and it was back to every seat on low. So, so much for that.


.... but the seat heater controls seem a lot more intuitive to operate now. Like, you set the 🥓 level as desired, and it just sticks to where you set it, now matter how many seats you change at once or how quickly.


----------



## CCIE

Bokonon said:


> Nope... still no "Charging Complete" notification if Energy Display is set to percentage.


Have you submitted a report on it to Tesla? I did a few days ago. Can't hurt to have several people reporting it...


----------



## Love

CCIE said:


> Have you submitted a report on it to Tesla? I did a few days ago. Can't hurt to have several people reporting it...


I did this morning for the seat heater not turning on after I most definitely set it to 3 bacon during my preconditioning. But this has me thinking... am I alone in this "bug?"
Does anyone else experience this? Setting the seat heater to ON from the app, then going out to your vehicle 5-10 minutes later and it is completely off/seat cold? And with the app still showing it ON... 
Would appreciate a confirmation. Thank you all!


----------



## Bokonon

CCIE said:


> Have you submitted a report on it to Tesla? I did a few days ago. Can't hurt to have several people reporting it...


Yep, I sent the steps to reproduce the bug to ServiceHelpNA on January 28th, and after pulling my car's logs, the dev team confirmed that they were able to reproduce it and are looking into possible fixes:



> I have been informed by our team that they were able to replicate the issue on their end and are looking into possible fixes. If a bug report is necessary however, I will let you know.


----------



## iChris93

Bokonon said:


> Is there anyone who's currently plugged in with energy display set to % who wants to test whether they now receive "charge complete" notifications?
> 
> I'll be able to test it in a little bit.
> 
> EDIT: This update does not appear to resolve the issue.


I wish we knew if this issue cropped up with the release of an App version or Firmware version.


----------



## iChris93

Lovesword said:


> I did this morning for the seat heater not turning on after I most definitely set it to 3 bacon during my preconditioning. But this has me thinking... am I alone in this "bug?"
> Does anyone else experience this? Setting the seat heater to ON from the app, then going out to your vehicle 5-10 minutes later and it is completely off/seat cold? And with the app still showing it ON...
> Would appreciate a confirmation. Thank you all!


I'm not convinced the app actually turns the seat heaters on. They're never hot like they get on level 3 when driving.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> I'm not convinced the app actually turns the heat seaters on. They're never hot like they get on level 3 when driving.


They have traditionally for me in the mornings when preheating the car. It is 75 to 80 again here in the DFW area so they haven't come on automatically the last couple of mornings (in fact yesterday my AC came on when preconditioning the car at 6 AM to 69 degrees.)

To say the least I played with the seat bacon this morning from the app and they seem very responsive and all work independently. When I leave work in a few hours I plan on cooling the car but turning the seat on high to see how it is behaving.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> They have traditionally for me in the mornings when preheating the car. It is 75 to 80 again here in the DFW area so they haven't come on automatically the last couple of mornings (in fact yesterday my AC came on when preconditioning the car at 6 AM to 69 degrees.)
> 
> To say the least I played with the seat bacon this morning from the app and they seem very responsive and all work independently. When I leave work in a few hours I plan on cooling the car but turning the seat on high to see how it is behaving.


Maybe I do not let it preheat enough or I am wearing too much clothing to feel the heat right away. Usually I take my coat off before driving, I hate driving with my coat on, so I wouldn't think a t-shirt should prevent much thermal barrier.


----------



## Long Ranger

Bokonon said:


> .... but the seat heater controls seem a lot more intuitive to operate now. Like, you set the 🥓 level as desired, and it just sticks to where you set it, now matter how many seats you change at once or how quickly.


I agree that it's a lot more intuitive now, but I find that it takes a lot more tapping to get it where I want it. I usually have my driver and passenger seats set to 2. With the old system, I just had to tap a rear seat once, wait a few seconds, and it would automatically revert to my preferred setting from the last time I drove. Now I have to adjust every seat, so it's something like 6-9 taps instead of one.


----------



## Bokonon

Long Ranger said:


> I agree that it's a lot more intuitive now, but I find that it takes a lot more tapping to get it where I want it. I usually have my driver and passenger seats set to 2. With the old system, I just had to tap a rear seat once, wait a few seconds, and it would automatically revert to my preferred setting from the last time I drove. Now I have to adjust every seat, so it's something like 6-9 taps instead of one.


Agreed... in that sense, I like the old behavior much better.

Honestly, I'd be happy with any of the following, in order of preference:

(1) Set the 🥓 level to whatever its value was at the end of the previous drive.
(2) Auto-set the 🥓 level for the driver's seat only; leave all others off
(3) Auto-set the 🥓 level for each seat to a default level that I configure in the app <-- Not holding my breath


----------



## MelindaV

Tonight leaving work, the app opened to just the driver seat on high (my preferred config). So no idea...


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> Tonight leaving work, the app opened to just the driver seat on high (my preferred config). So no idea...


So just to be perfectly clear: the driver's seat was set to 3🥓 at the end of your previous drive, right?

All of my seats are always off by the time I shut off the car. I wonder if that's why I still see the old behavior (all seats set to 1🥓 or 2🥓 depending on temperature)? I'll try leaving a seat on tomorrow and see if changes anything.


----------



## MelindaV

Yeah. I always have the driver seat on high🥓


----------



## CCIE

Long Ranger said:


> I agree that it's a lot more intuitive now, but I find that it takes a lot more tapping to get it where I want it. I usually have my driver and passenger seats set to 2. With the old system, I just had to tap a rear seat once, wait a few seconds, and it would automatically revert to my preferred setting from the last time I drove. Now I have to adjust every seat, so it's something like 6-9 taps instead of one.


If you hold the drivers seat for 3-5 seconds on the app, all of the seats revert to their last setting.


----------



## MrBookworm

I usually leave just the driver’s seat to 2 when I exit the car. When I turn on the heater in the morning using the app all the seat heaters show 1 (mildly cold outside) or 2 (pretty darn cold outside). I don’t change any of the seat heaters using the app. When I get in the car 15-30 minutes later the driver’s seat is set to 2 and the other seats are off, same as when I exited.

I think this is behaving as designed. It turns on all the seats equally to warm up the interior consistently. Or, it does this to help warm up the battery. Or both?


----------



## MelindaV

MrBookworm said:


> I usually leave just the driver's seat to 2 when I exit the car. When I turn on the heater in the morning using the app all the seat heaters show 1 (mildly cold outside) or 2 (pretty darn cold outside). I don't change any of the seat heaters using the app. When I get in the car 15-30 minutes later the driver's seat is set to 2 and the other seats are off, same as when I exited.
> 
> I think this is behaving as designed. It turns on all the seats equally to warm up the interior consistently. Or, it does this to help warm up the battery. Or both?


do you have the latest iOS update?


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Maybe I do not let it preheat enough or I am wearing too much clothing to feel the heat right away. Usually I take my coat off before driving, I hate driving with my coat on, so I wouldn't think a t-shirt should prevent much thermal barrier.


Leaving work tonight I "cooled" the car before getting in. I also turned the drivers seat on high. Did it about 7 or 8 minutes before driving. It was definitely toasty in the seat, very noticeable. I don't know how you wouldn't notice a seat that had been heating a few minutes, even through some heavier clothes in cold weather.

My seats have not come on automatically the last two days, but I do like the responsiveness of the seat heater buttons on the app much better so far.


----------



## ateslik

waking the car from the app seems much faster now. I’ll have to try it a bit more for a few days.


----------



## MrBookworm

MelindaV said:


> do you have the latest iOS update?


Yes, and this behavior is the same as the previous version.


----------



## MelindaV

with this app update, my notification checkboxes for 'charging started' and 'charging complete' were turned off. (have always had them checked). 
so if you like to see these alerts, check your app settings to see if these were turned off 
(especially those using %... maybe the completed alerts have been corrected, but this update turned them off in settings.)


----------



## GDN

There is definitely some new bugs with this release on iOS. Unlike @MelindaV I've continued to receive all of my notifications just fine the last two days. However I wanted to go see what she was referring to and wanted to see my settings and I can't get to them. I go to "Notifications" in the app and it tells me they must be turned on first. I go to settings and they are all still turned on. I turned them off and back on and no change. Still get an error in the app saying they must be turned on. It won't even let me see my notifications screen. So maybe they tried to fix the charging notification issue, but 2 steps backward.


----------



## MelindaV

I could get right into the notifications screen (in the app, didn't look out in iOS settings) without issue - just that the two became un-checked.


----------



## MelindaV




----------



## Long Ranger

CCIE said:


> If you hold the drivers seat for 3-5 seconds on the app, all of the seats revert to their last setting.


And that still works for you on the new 3.8.1 version of the app? It doesn't seem to work for me anymore after the update.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I don't know how you wouldn't notice a seat that had been heating a few minutes, even through some heavier clothes in cold weather.


This afternoon I preheated and turned the driver seat on 3. I preheated for longer than I normally do and could definitely feel it when I got in the car. Either my timing is too short typically, or this version of the phone app changed something.


----------



## CCIE

Long Ranger said:


> And that still works for you on the new 3.8.1 version of the app? It doesn't seem to work for me anymore after the update.


Just tested and you're correct, they broke it in 3.8.1.


----------



## Jon Scorey

Hi,

I love the option to turn on the Seat Warmers from the Mobile app, but I would rather they weren't all defaulted to ON . Is there a way to change the default ON position?


----------



## FF35

Many people feel that way. Currently there’s no known way to have the seat warmers off when starting to precondition. It is dependent on temperature.


----------



## ummgood

The other weird thing I have noticed with this is if I turn on the two outside back seats for my kids before we get in I'll get in the car and check the state of those seats in the car and they'll be off. I don't know if it is how my kids get in/out of the car or what. All I know is every time I turn them on from the app and I get in the car and eventually check they are off. I do know the back seats turn off when my kids get out but they are getting in and getting buckled. Maybe they lift their butts off the seat when they buckle themselves so I'll have to pay better attention.


----------



## MelindaV

3.8.2 "This release contains minor fixes and improvements." has been posted today.


----------



## Toadmanor

When I preheat the car all the seats, according to the IOS app, are set to on in the low (first) position. However, once I begin my journey the seats all turn off except for the ones that have people in them. 

For example, if I have a passenger in the front passenger seat that one stays on and the others turn off. If I have a passenger in the rear seat behind the driver that one stays on and all the others turn off.

I am guessing that they have a sensor of some type to determine if an occupant is actually is in the seat and if so then the seat stays on. If not, the seat goes off. Pretty nice programming logic.


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> 3.8.2 "This release contains minor fixes and improvements." has been posted today.


This is interesting as several reported today getting their charging notifications back in the last 24 hours, but they noted they had not received an app update at that time. Maybe there is some Tesla infrastructure behind the scenes tied to the app that gets updated each time the app is updated and that happened overnight. So perhaps tied to the code release on the servers, but not the actual app itself.


----------



## MelindaV

idk, but according to the app store, it was updated to 3.8.2 3 hours ago


----------



## JustTheTip

Don't want to jinx it like I did with 3.8.1, but 3.8.2 seems to wake up the car almost immediately. I have force quit the app a few times and it seems to work right away.


----------



## MelindaV

so you can quickly get to the pre-heating screen quicker, but still have to tap each seat heater off 😞


----------



## JustTheTip

MelindaV said:


> so you can quickly get to the pre-heating screen quicker, but still have to tap each seat heater off 😞


The seats turn on because they are more efficient at heating the cabin than just the air vents alone. It's by design. They'll turn off eventually when the cabin reaches set temp.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Updated OP for v3.8.2. While the release notes don’t give anything away, I wonder if this included the ability to remotely turn on/off Sentry Mode.


----------



## MelindaV

JustTheTip said:


> The seats turn on because they are more efficient at heating the cabin than just the air vents alone. It's by design. They'll turn off eventually when the cabin reaches set temp.


I don't care so much about the other seats being on, but wish they set the driver seat per the last drive so it was on high when preconditioning was turned on instead of having to tap it twice to got it back to high


----------



## PiperPaul

MelindaV said:


> I don't care so much about the other seats being on, but wish they set the driver seat per the last drive so it was on high when preconditioning was turned on instead of having to tap it twice to got it back to high


Agree; it would be great if the seats were left at the last setting used.

BUT: I discovered that the seat heating settings the app initially shows aren't what the car display shows when I get in 5 min. later. The app showed all seats heating and only the driver's seat was on at the heat level I had last used when driving. And I've never had the seat heating settings change on their own according to the car's inside temp.
Might be worth an experiment with your vehicle to see if the app display actually matches the seat settings shown in the car display.

Too bad there aren't detailed release notes / user guides for the app.


----------



## PiperPaul

Here's the post I just added to the general Software / Firmware thread:

Agree; it would be great if the seats were left at the last setting used.

BUT: I discovered that the seat heating settings the app initially shows aren't what the car display shows when I get in 5 min. later. The app showed all seats heating and only the driver's seat was on at the heat level I had last used when driving. And I've never had the seat heating settings change on their own according to the car's inside temp.
Might be worth an experiment with your vehicle to see if the app display actually matches the seat settings shown in the car display.

Too bad there aren't detailed release notes / user guides for the app.


----------



## Long Ranger

PiperPaul said:


> Agree; it would be great if the seats were left at the last setting used.
> 
> BUT: I discovered that the seat heating settings the app initially shows aren't what the car display shows when I get in 5 min. later. The app showed all seats heating and only the driver's seat was on at the heat level I had last used when driving. And I've never had the seat heating settings change on their own according to the car's inside temp.
> Might be worth an experiment with your vehicle to see if the app display actually matches the seat settings shown in the car display.
> 
> Too bad there aren't detailed release notes / user guides for the app.


The behavior that I've observed in both 3.8.1 and 3.8.2 is that the seat heater setting when you get in the car depends upon whether you've adjusted any of the seat settings in the app. The seats that you've adjusted use the app setting and the seats that you've left alone revert to the setting the last time you drove. At least for the front seats, as my rear seats always turn off when I enter the car.

So let's say I was last driving with driver and passenger seats at 1. I turn on climate from the app, and based upon ambient temperature it decides to turn on all seats to 2. I adjust driver seat on app to 3, but leave passenger seat at default of 2. When I enter the car, driver will be at 3, passenger at 1, and all rear off.


----------



## JWardell

I probably can't say much but I will say that it seems clear to me that climate control heated seat issues are tied to car firmware not app version.
And this newest version fixed a bug now allowing functionality I also can't talk about but is


----------



## MelindaV

PiperPaul said:


> BUT: I discovered that the seat heating settings the app initially shows aren't what the car display shows when I get in 5 min. later. The app showed all seats heating and only the driver's seat was on at the heat level I had last used when driving.


this has not been my experience. Normally, I have the driver seat (only) on high. But setting both front seats to medium in the app, when I go out to the car, this is what is showing on the screen (and by feeling the seats).


----------



## PiperPaul

MelindaV said:


> this has not been my experience. Normally, I have the driver seat (only) on high. But setting both front seats to medium in the app, when I go out to the car, this is what is showing on the screen (and by feeling the seats).


Understand.
My comment referred to what the app shows initially when I turn Climate on from the app and before I attempt any changes. That seems to match what the Long Ranger is saying.
And, given what JWardell says, I should clarify that my car is at 2018.50.6 and I've just updated the app to 3.8.2 without testing to see if the app update makes a difference.
I still would like to know the developers intended the behaviour to be.


----------



## Ze1000

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Updated OP for v3.8.2. While the release notes don't give anything away, I wonder if this included the ability to remotely turn on/off Sentry Mode.


Yes it does


----------



## GDN

I haven't kept up with all the details of this thread, but in one day I find two problems with this app release. I have a few parts that have arrived for the car. I got a text from Tesla and they said I should just use the app to schedule my appointment for installation. After attempting the 3rd time and it timed/out failed, I called. Linda was very enthusiastic to tell me I should have just used the app. When she slowed down enough to listen to me, she said the failure was a known issue and I should log out and back in. iOS, so I logged out, then force closed the app. Logged back in and the same identical result of trying to self schedule the appointment. I called back and just happen to get Linda again. She couldn't get over telling me that all I had to do was log off and back on. Finally got her to listen and she scheduled the appointment for me. The appointment showed up in my app and all was good.

Then I get home and plugged the car in, no notification, I didn't think too much about it though, just went on with my evening. A few minutes ago my partner noted my car was done, I looked at my phone and no notification. So I look through the app and about half of my notifications are turned off. Logging out and restarting the app lost my settings. 

So hope they have already noted the issues and are working on them, but this app needs some help.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> I haven't kept up with all the details of this thread, but in one day I find two problems with this app release. I have a few parts that have arrived for the car. I got a text from Tesla and they said I should just use the app to schedule my appointment for installation. After attempting the 3rd time and it timed/out failed, I called. Linda was very enthusiastic to tell me I should have just used the app. When she slowed down enough to listen to me, she said the failure was a known issue and I should log out and back in. iOS, so I logged out, then force closed the app. Logged back in and the same identical result of trying to self schedule the appointment. I called back and just happen to get Linda again. She couldn't get over telling me that all I had to do was log off and back on. Finally got her to listen and she scheduled the appointment for me. The appointment showed up in my app and all was good.
> 
> Then I get home and plugged the car in, no notification, I didn't think too much about it though, just went on with my evening. A few minutes ago my partner noted my car was done, I looked at my phone and no notification. So I look through the app and about half of my notifications are turned off. Logging out and restarting the app lost my settings.
> 
> So hope they have already noted the issues and are working on them, but this app needs some help.


That's interesting, I just booked service from the app today for my steering wheel issue and it worked pretty well for my first time using it.


----------



## Long Ranger

GDN said:


> Logging out and restarting the app lost my settings.


Note that when you sign out of the app it does ask "Are you sure? You will lose your settings and all stored data."

Not that I think that's right, but at least they do warn you.


----------



## panpanbebe

3.8.3 App just released. Don't know what bug fixed or features were added?


----------



## PiperPaul

panpanbebe said:


> 3.8.3 App just released. Don't know what bug fixed or features were added?


Yeah; my wife's iPhone showed the update on her App Store updates, but again my iPhone doesn't show it. One update notification per customer?? 
The release notes from the App Store don't reveal anything new.
I'm just going to wait to see if I eventually do get a notification. Maybe she's special because her iPhone is newer, shinier, bigger, uses more apps.......


----------



## Kizzy

PiperPaul said:


> Yeah; my wife's iPhone showed the update on her App Store updates, but again my iPhone doesn't show it. One update notification per customer??
> The release notes from the App Store don't reveal anything new.
> I'm just going to wait to see if I eventually do get a notification. Maybe she's special because her iPhone is newer, shinier, bigger, uses more apps.......


Did you try refreshing?


----------



## PiperPaul

Kizzy said:


> Did you try refreshing?


Oh yeah. It's a good suggestion, and one I've been using since electric computers were invented. 
When in doubt refresh, re-boot, re-install batteries, re-image, replace....


----------



## viperd

PiperPaul said:


> Oh yeah. It's a good suggestion, and one I've been using since electric computers were invented.
> When in doubt refresh, re-boot, re-install batteries, re-image, replace....


But have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## PiperPaul

viperd said:


> But have you tried turning it off and on again?


Oops.  
And I should have checked that it is plugged in, and the circuit breaker is closed, and the house has power, and it's not a full moon.....
I'm so glad this technology makes our lives simpler.


----------



## iChris93

PiperPaul said:


> Yeah; my wife's iPhone showed the update on her App Store updates, but again my iPhone doesn't show it. One update notification per customer??
> The release notes from the App Store don't reveal anything new.
> I'm just going to wait to see if I eventually do get a notification. Maybe she's special because her iPhone is newer, shinier, bigger, uses more apps.......


Is it possible you have automatic app updates turned on and it has already updated?


----------



## PiperPaul

iChris93 said:


> Is it possible you have automatic app updates turned on and it has already updated?


Wow; lots of good suggestions.
No, I don't. (Still 3.8.2)

We don't have real WiFi here so have to use cellular data which gets very expensive. So I manage each electron very carefully including not having auto updates on.
So I get App Store notifications but manage each update as desired. Fun eh?
While that might drive someone else crazy, we are used to it and accept it as a cost of living in a beautiful, calm, sane part of the world. (I'm taking a risk in revealing too much because we want it to stay peaceful and quiet here. But ARE lobbying for real broadband. :sweat:
I'm imagining this will raise a bunch of new questions; however, I am still counting electrons my replies on this forum use up. :grinning:


----------



## Long Ranger

PiperPaul said:


> Oh yeah. It's a good suggestion, and one I've been using since electric computers were invented.
> When in doubt refresh, re-boot, re-install batteries, re-image, replace....


Just to confirm, when you say you've tried refreshing, you've gone to the App Store, clicked on the Updates tab, and pulled down on that screen, right?

That always works for me to speed up updates and worked last night when my wife got the update and I hadn't been notified of it yet.


----------



## PiperPaul

Long Ranger said:


> Just to confirm, when you say you've tried refreshing, you've gone to the App Store, clicked on the Updates tab, and pulled down on that screen, right?
> 
> That always works for me to speed up updates and worked last night when my wife got the update and I hadn't been notified of it yet.


Yes, I have. Thanks for the suggestion.

In the meantime I believe I have found the root cause:
While confirming all the possibilities suggested I discovered that my iPhone was missing an iOS update (a different mystery since there is normally a persistent indicator showing on the Settings icon - oh well)
Once I had the iOS update installed, then the App Store showed me that the Tesla app update was waiting.
Downloaded, installed, all good.

*So it is likely the root cause was that App version 3.8.3 is tied to iOS level 12.2 or better.*

Good thing the car doesn't require any maintenance so I have time to fiddle with this stuff.


----------



## Long Ranger

PiperPaul said:


> So it is likely the root cause was that App version 3.8.3 is tied to iOS level 12.2 or better.


Makes sense based upon your experience. Only problem with that theory is that I was able to install app 3.8.3 Tuesday night but didn't update to IOS 12.2 until Wednesday. In any case, glad you got the update.

Maybe Tesla is managing to apply their random, selective update logic from their car updates to the App Store as well!


----------



## PiperPaul

Long Ranger said:


> Makes sense based upon your experience. Only problem with that theory is that I was able to install app 3.8.3 Tuesday night but didn't update to IOS 12.2 until Wednesday. In any case, glad you got the update.
> 
> Maybe Tesla is managing to apply their random, selective update logic from their car updates to the App Store as well!


Seems like it, then!
Definitely confirms the error of determining cause based on my one data point.


----------



## iChris93

3.8.4 was released today.


----------



## SalisburySam

Updated this morning on iPhone7 with 12.2. I went through all the menu items and saw nothing at all new or different. My [mod edit] Summon still doesn't work with vehicle on 8.5.


----------



## tivoboy

It's funny, I had a vehicle software update ready, and then I updated this iOS version of the Tesla app, and now the in vehicle software update is no longer showing on the iOS app. I'm not at the car at the moment, but has the recent software update been pulled?


----------



## PiperPaul

I'm back on the Apple App Store good guys list - I just got notification of this update. 
My wife got the update last week. 
This is all to make sure I don't get too full of myself and start thinking I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## EValuatED

Tesla iOS app updated to 3.8.5 for “...minor fixes and improvements.” Haven’t seen any visible differences yet.


----------



## SalisburySam

Updated the iOS Tesla app yesterday to v3.8.5. I saw no difference to any screen, feature, or process except one: the app does seem to wake up the car far more quickly than previously, at least from the two places in my home that I typically use. Don’t know if this is just an anomaly, but it was faster connecting today as well. I’m using an iPhone7 with iOS v12.3.1.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SalisburySam said:


> Updated the iOS Tesla app yesterday to v3.8.5. I saw no difference to any screen, feature, or process except one: the app does seem to wake up the car far more quickly than previously, at least from the two places in my home that I typically use. Don't know if this is just an anomaly, but it was faster connecting today as well. I'm using an iPhone7 with iOS v12.3.1.


I wonder if this has Smart Summon elements in it and they just don't say yet.


----------



## SalisburySam

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wonder if this has Smart Summon elements in it and they just don't say yet.


Could be, fervently hope so. My car's firmware, 16.2, still offers me only Stupid Summon in which it does exactly nothing.


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wonder if this has Smart Summon elements in it and they just don't say yet.


This should already be included. Go back to the beta version of SW that included Smart Summon and those users were using the same previously released version of the iOS app as those that didn't have Smart Summon.


----------



## JWardell

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wonder if this has Smart Summon elements in it and they just don't say yet.


Enhanced Summon elements have been in the app since February. They add all sorts of things in the background without telling you


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> Enhanced Summon elements have been in the app since February. They add all sorts of things in the background without telling you


I'm still going with ... something in here was needed for whatever has been improved with Smart Summon 😎


----------



## zigzag

SalisburySam said:


> Updated the iOS Tesla app yesterday to v3.8.5. I saw no difference to any screen, feature, or process except one: the app does seem to wake up the car far more quickly than previously, at least from the two places in my home that I typically use. Don't know if this is just an anomaly, but it was faster connecting today as well. I'm using an iPhone7 with iOS v12.3.1.


Ditto...it does connect faster. I hope it also fixes my trouble of connecting my bluetooth phone call.


----------



## GDN

After losing power yesterday and estimates that it may not be on for a couple of days I decided I should check the status of the closest SuperCharger. It didn't show up on my app, so I believed there was a chance it could be offline too. I pinged the local group on FB and many confirmed it was open and operational. I checked a few more times over the next few hours and it never showed on my app. I decided to close the app and restart, nada, I then changed to the other car, hit charging and there it was, shows right up, switched back and nothing. Rebooted the phone, same behavior. This morning, it is back, shows under both cars. No clue why it wouldn't show under one car, but it would the other. Other SC's in the area listed just fine.

Same phone, same app - Silent Thunder










And later when I decided to check the other car, Niko. ST still wouldn't show the closer charger status.


----------



## tivoboy

So, same app as yesterday, but I moved from 12.1.1 to 20.1 on the vehicle SW and I too can no longer see available supercharger availability


----------



## tivoboy

tivoboy said:


> So, same app as yesterday, but I moved from 12.1.1 to 20.1 on the vehicle SW and I too can no longer see available supercharger availability


Now it's all working again. No interim updates. Could have been a glitch in the system, or after the in car SW update, it might take some hours to enable the proxy reference to the app?

Anyway, it's working and nothing nearby is available. ;-)


----------



## iChris93




----------



## SoFlaModel3

V3.9.0 out with improvements for solar customers. Updating first post now.


----------



## cain04

I’ve lost my phone key twice since updating this app. I’ll open the app and find it asks to set up a phone key. On the MCU, it shows my phone still listed but it won’t pair and unlock the door or allow me to drive. This is a pretty bad bug. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## GDN

cain04 said:


> I've lost my phone key twice since updating this app. I'll open the app and find it asks to set up a phone key. On the MCU, it shows my phone still listed but it won't pair and unlock the door or allow me to drive. This is a pretty bad bug. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Calling @iChris93 I think he has noted the same thing this morning.


----------



## iChris93

cain04 said:


> I've lost my phone key twice since updating this app. I'll open the app and find it asks to set up a phone key. On the MCU, it shows my phone still listed but it won't pair and unlock the door or allow me to drive. This is a pretty bad bug. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Yes, as @GDN said this happened to me this morning and I have not messed with it yet. I had to log back into the account and when I did it no longer functioned as a key.


----------



## FF35

cain04 said:


> I've lost my phone key twice since updating this app. I'll open the app and find it asks to set up a phone key. On the MCU, it shows my phone still listed but it won't pair and unlock the door or allow me to drive. This is a pretty bad bug. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Haven't had this problem.......yet.


----------



## TmShaz

cain04 said:


> I've lost my phone key twice since updating this app. I'll open the app and find it asks to set up a phone key. On the MCU, it shows my phone still listed but it won't pair and unlock the door or allow me to drive. This is a pretty bad bug. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Having the same problem since app update to 3.9.0

Others too https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/phone-key.13794/

How can we reach Teslas app developer to hotfix this issue?


----------



## Toadmanor

I have not had this EXACT issue but, I have been asked to use key card way more often than usual. Previously, I RARELY needed to use anything but my phone to unlock and drive.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> Yes, as @GDN said this happened to me this morning and I have not messed with it yet. I had to log back into the account and when I did it no longer functioned as a key.
> View attachment 28368


I added my phone as a key again last night and this morning it was the same story, it lost it's configuration.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> I added my phone as a key again last night and this morning it was the same story, it lost it's configuration.


Also, FYI, when the phone key is not working to unlock the car that also means that walk away lock does not work.


----------



## Bigriver

iChris93 said:


> Also, FYI, when the phone key is not working to unlock the car that also means that walk away lock does not work.


Your post caught my attention because my Model 3 yesterday failed to autolock when I walked away. But I have had absolutely no problem with my phone as the key (at least to get in and drive). And I had even recently noticed an improvement.... as we have multiple cars and solar, it has historically been typical to go out to the model 3 and find that the doors won't unlock, but it has always been because the app was last on one of the other Tesla items. Take a few seconds, open the app, switch to the model 3, then back functional. With this update, the car is always responding to the phone even if it's not the model 3 open in the background on the Tesla app. So they seemed to have made it better for me and maybe broke it for others? Have also wondered if the phone key issue is interfacing at all with the driver profiles linked to the phone key (2019.28.2).

Will be interested to know if your phone key keeps disappearing.


----------



## iChris93

Bigriver said:


> Have also wondered if the phone key issue is interfacing at all with the driver profiles linked to the phone key (2019.28.2).


I do not have 28.2 so I believe it's only an issue with the app.


----------



## kjtesla

Same damn problem here..........................

Anyone have a solution yet? Have to log in to the account every time I use the app!


----------



## kjtesla

...............just downloaded iPhone app version 3.9.1.......................................seems to fix the problems!!!!


----------



## Kizzy

kjtesla said:


> ...............just downloaded iPhone app version 3.9.1.......................................seems to fix the problems!!!!


That's promising! I just updated my app but my car is having trouble using the WiFi (and I have no cellular connection at my house).

I was able to re-pair my phone as a key yesterday (now it's listed twice) but without fully functional internet access for the car, I can't resolve and test for now. Oh, and I have a pending software update. Yay.


----------



## Kizzy

Kizzy said:


> That's promising! I just updated my app but my car is having trouble using the WiFi (and I have no cellular connection at my house).
> 
> I was able to re-pair my phone as a key yesterday (now it's listed twice) but without fully functional internet access for the car, I can't resolve and test for now. Oh, and I have a pending software update. Yay.


Update. Added my phone as a key again and this is how it shows up ("Unknown key").


----------



## iChris93

Kizzy said:


> Update. Added my phone as a key again and this is how it shows up ("Unknown key").
> 
> View attachment 28577


It takes a little time for it to sync the name.


----------



## GeoJohn23

iOS Tesla app update to 3.10.0 available today -- thought it might have something to do with the upcoming v10 car software and Smart/Enhanced Summon, but the update says its just "minor fixes and improvements".... don't see anything new visually with the app yet.


----------



## Yankee_Bill_15

iOS Tesla app update 3.10.0 has new window venting option (open/close) and HomeLink button in Controls section.


----------



## Love

Yankee_Bill_15 said:


> iOS Tesla app update 3.10.0 has new window venting option (open/close) and HomeLink button in Controls section.


Hmm, not seeing these new options myself.

Edit: Do you have the latest iOS?


----------



## Yankee_Bill_15

There is also a new defrost button under Climate.


----------



## iChris93

Yankee_Bill_15 said:


> There is also a new defrost button under Climate.


Curious, what version is your car on?


----------



## GeoJohn23

Hmmm, I’m on iOS 13.1 (Tesla 2019.32.2.1) and don’t see defrost nor venting nor homelink....


----------



## GDN

I don't see the new options on 13. I just downloaded the new app to check them out and and don't see the changes, so going to update to 13.1.


----------



## GDN

The new features are only available for beta cars !!! I've got the iOS now and the features are available if I select the car in the beta program. If I switch cars the features disappear.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> The new features are only available for beta cars !!! I've got the app and the features are available if I select the car in the beta program. If I switch cars the features disappear.


That's what I was guessing. Thanks @GDN !!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Window control was a big ask for me — love this!!


----------



## JWardell

OH WOW this is one of the best little upgrades yet! There are SO many times I want to just vent windows in the summer...
It opens all four windows about 3 inches, and changes to close so you can close all four with a tap as well!
Super excited to get this...too bad it is now fall!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Elon just made my night 😎


----------



## Kizzy

But does the new app break anything? 🙂


----------



## skygraff

It is too bad that they don’t bother listing what the “improvements” are. I just got it but, since I’m not in the EAP (beta) pool despite my EAP -> FSD purchase, I don’t see those options. I’d be fine with knowing they were limited to beta cars.

Even if you follow Elon on Twitter, you don’t always see everything he tweets (responses) so, if it’s not a secret, why not put it in the update notes or in the app itself (version history)? They do it for the car updates.


----------



## airj1012

But the real question, is there a way to always enable defrost mode when its needed? I imagine the button is for single use only. However I would love it to turn on every time the windows need to be defrosted if I precondition.


----------



## JWardell

skygraff said:


> It is too bad that they don't bother listing what the "improvements" are. I just got it but, since I'm not in the EAP (beta) pool despite my EAP -> FSD purchase, I don't see those options. I'd be fine with knowing they were limited to beta cars.
> 
> Even if you follow Elon on Twitter, you don't always see everything he tweets (responses) so, if it's not a secret, why not put it in the update notes or in the app itself (version history)? They do it for the car updates.


Tesla, and pretty much every app maker, rarely mentions what is new in their app updates other than "improvements." A ton of things have snuck in under the radar. That's why some people actually crawl through the data in the app to find new images etc.

The official Twitter app is horrible, you will miss plenty of tweets from people you follow, and other things you don't care about are forced in your feed. I highly recommend using any 3rd party app, or better yet Twitter's own Tweetdeck website which is super configurable.


----------



## Ksb466

Yankee_Bill_15 said:


> iOS Tesla app update 3.10.0 has new window venting option (open/close) and HomeLink button in Controls section.


Interesting that in the Controls menu you have to confirm garage open, but in Summon menu , it's one click


----------



## Long Ranger

airj1012 said:


> But the real question, is there a way to always enable defrost mode when its needed? I imagine the button is for single use only. However I would love it to turn on every time the windows need to be defrosted if I precondition.


Doesn't it already do that? I don't know how the new button will change things, but my experience from last winter was that the car would sometimes turn on defrost when I preconditioned. It didn't always get it right, but as I recall, it usually did.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

If you're not on V10 yet and want something to be excited about with this new app version, they added some shadowing behind the white "charging time remaining" text.


----------



## skygraff

Okay, so got v10 this morning and all the app updates appeared.

Very nice to be able to close the windows from across the universe but, for whatever reason, they still require location services to be turned on in order to use HomeLink.

Let’s just think about that.

I can close the windows on somebody’s fingers* from anywhere with internet service (as long as car is connected - can’t do it with Bluetooth only!!!) but I can’t open or close my garage door which has a mandated safety sensor.

I give Tesla marks for pulling that out of summon but only half marks. They really need to leverage more capabilities off the BT connection since it includes proximity rather than relying on internet combined with location services. Both of those are dependent upon third party networks as opposed to true line of sight communication. Sure, by all means, do advanced summon across the continent via internet but don’t limit us when we’re within 30 feet of the car as verified by BT.

* just tested this and the window will close then open after a pretty firm push against finger-like amalgam (used a pack of wipes); don’t think it would sever fingers but would hurt more than the garage door sensor setup.


----------



## garsh

skygraff said:


> Very nice to be able to close the windows from across the universe but, for whatever reason, they still require location services to be turned on in order to use HomeLink.


I'm guessing that there simply hasn't been anybody asking for the ability to use their Tesla as an internet-connected garage door opener.


----------



## Love

Anyone else having issues with the app? I get two pop ups that show up and vanish before I can do anything disconnecting both vehicles, then the app logs me out. This has happened 3 times today already.

Edit: iPhone XS Max, updated software for both it and the app.
Edit 2: It happened again and now I can’t sign back in.


----------



## chaunceyg1

I just got a message saying my car was no longer in my account, got logged out, and when trying to sign back in it said the server is under maintenance.


----------



## Love

chaunceyg1 said:


> I just got a message saying my car was no longer in my account, got logged out, and when trying to sign back in it said the server is under maintenance.


Thank you. Seems this is a bigger thing than just little old me. Hope they fix it soon!


----------



## chaunceyg1

Me too, I just used the Vent function 10 seconds before it went down, and now can't close the windows. 😁


----------



## Love

chaunceyg1 said:


> Me too, I just used the Vent function 10 seconds before it went down, and now can't close the windows. 😁


Seems to be back up and running!


----------



## shareef777

Back in, but have to reconfigure my phone as a key.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Too many people doing smart summon all at once


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> Seems to be back up and running!


It made me reset my password in the app. Also, let me drive w/o entering my PIN(once only). Also, a major phantom braking event during a lane change on AP(once only). I did a brake pedal reboot when I returned home. Hoping for better tomorrow.


----------



## undergrove

Lovesword said:


> Anyone else having issues with the app? I get two pop ups that show up and vanish before I can do anything disconnecting both vehicles, then the app logs me out. This has happened 3 times today already.
> 
> Edit: iPhone XS Max, updated software for both it and the app.
> Edit 2: It happened again and now I can't sign back in.


I had the same thing happen. I upgraded to iPhone version 3.10 yesterday and the app opened normally--no new features visible since I am still on 32.2.1

Today I was asked to enter my password. After entering it correctly twice and failing, I was logged out. Two more attempts to log in failed indicating wrong email or password. The same email and password still work logging into my account on my computer.

I called Roadside Assistance and was told that it is a problem with the 3.10 version of the app and they were working on it.

After seeing that Lovesword was "back up and running" I tried logging in again. The login is accepted but stalls with a "Vehicle Connection Error." I deleted and reinstalled the app--same result.

*I strongly recommend not upgrading to 3.10 until these problems are fixed!*


----------



## undergrove

undergrove said:


> I had the same thing happen. I upgraded to iPhone version 3.10 yesterday and the app opened normally--no new features visible since I am still on 32.2.1
> 
> Today I was asked to enter my password. After entering it correctly twice and failing, I was logged out. Two more attempts to log in failed indicating wrong email or password. The same email and password still work logging into my account on my computer.
> 
> I called Roadside Assistance and was told that it is a problem with the 3.10 version of the app and they were working on it.
> 
> After seeing that Lovesword was "back up and running" I tried logging in again. The login is accepted but stalls with a "Vehicle Connection Error." I deleted and reinstalled the app--same result.
> 
> *I strongly recommend not upgrading to 3.10 until these problems are fixed!*


UPDATE:
I just unlocked the car using the Tesla card, tried to reconnect the app while sitting in the car--SUCCESS. The Tesla app now connects and works normally.

I still recommend waiting to install 3.10 until you have Firmware 10 and can actually use the new features.


----------



## skygraff

garsh said:


> I'm guessing that there simply hasn't been anybody asking for the ability to use their Tesla as an internet-connected garage door opener.


Well, I'm sure it's not a high on the list but I assure you it has been requested.

To be clear, however, this isn't about an internet connected garage door opener as much as it is about offline functionality of the app-car interface. You can open your frunk/trunk and lock/unlock your doors with just Bluetooth but you have to have internet to vent/close the windows and must be able to prove your location via gps (rather than BT proximity) in order to open/close your garage door or use summon. When the internet (Tesla's server) and/or gps goes down, the Bluetooth connection will probably still be viable. I know I had several times on my road trip where either my phone or the car (or Tesla) didn't have internet and those locations were populated enough that people might have garages/gates or find summon useful.

Sorry about the rant. Your point is well taken. I'll be sure to send another suggestion to the black hole that is the Tesla service e-mail address while I play a relaxing game of chess in my car.


----------



## undergrove

undergrove said:


> UPDATE:
> I just unlocked the car using the Tesla card, tried to reconnect the app while sitting in the car--SUCCESS. The Tesla app now connects and works normally.
> 
> I still recommend waiting to install 3.10 until you have Firmware 10 and can actually use the new features.


2nd UPDATE:
I had to reestablish my phone as an entry key using the key card.

Again--avoid this update until you need it.

I got it working, but it was a hassle. I also had to use the special version of Stats to once again reload all of my historical data. The good news is this time it reloaded all the data back over a year, when I first got the M3. Thank you Stats.


----------



## skygraff

Lovesword said:


> Thank you. Seems this is a bigger thing than just little old me. Hope they fix it soon!


Had that happen to me as well but it resolved itself pretty quickly. Figured it was either a hiccup at their server or an issue with the update. No problems since and, luckily for me, I was still in my garage.


----------



## undergrove

undergrove said:


> 2nd UPDATE:
> I had to reestablish my phone as an entry key using the key card.
> 
> Again--avoid this update until you need it.
> 
> I got it working, but it was a hassle. I also had to use the special version of Stats to once again reload all of my historical data. The good news is this time it reloaded all the data back over a year, when I first got the M3. Thank you Stats.


3rd UPDATE:
After updating firmware to 32.10.1 my wife got a message on her previous version of the iPhone app that our VIN number was no longer associated with the app. We updated to the 3.10 software and her phone connected fine. She was not asked for a password.

My niece was not asked for a password when she updated to 3.10 with the 32.10.1 firmware, but she got the "dark car" screen saying there was a connection problem while inside the house, but was able to connect as she approached the car. I had to open the car with the card and get in to connect.

Her husband had no problem at all.

Conclusion: Tesla app 3.10 has inconsistent connection problems, at least when first installed, but persistence will get you in.


----------



## JWardell

undergrove said:


> 3rd UPDATE:
> After updating firmware to 32.10.1 my wife got a message on her previous version of the iPhone app that our VIN number was no longer associated with the app. We updated to the 3.10 software and her phone connected fine. She was not asked for a password.
> 
> My niece was not asked for a password when she updated to 3.10 with the 32.10.1 firmware, but she got the "dark car" screen saying there was a connection problem while inside the house, but was able to connect as she approached the car. I had to open the car with the card and get in to connect.
> 
> Her husband had no problem at all.
> 
> Conclusion: Tesla app 3.10 has inconsistent connection problems, at least when first installed, but persistence will get you in.


I also got a similar popup today that something something was no longer associated but dismissed too fast to read it. I had already installed v10 and this version of the app for a few days so I assume it was a server side error. Everything continued to work fine.


----------



## SalisburySam

I've noticed the smartphone app changes with a firmware update on the car. This is interested to me as I always thought an app was an app was an app and changes meant app updates. But alas, no. So my experience with iOS v3.10.0 of the app:

1- chronologically, I got an Apple iOS update first, to iOS 13.1
2- then my Tesla app updated to v3.10.0
3- then Model 3 updated to v32.2.2
4- then Model 3 updated to v32.11
5- then Model 3 updated to v32.11.1

With no update to the iOS app but with each of the Model 3 updates:

the app changed/rearranged itself to accommodate new features. Yea!
I had to re-enter my login credentials, which I've not had to do previously. Boo!
I had to re-enable TouchID. Boo!
I had to re-enable Calendar Sync. Boo!
Anyone posit why these last 3 aren't sticky?


----------



## MelindaV

SalisburySam said:


> I had to re-enable TouchID. Boo!
> I had to re-enable Calendar Sync. Boo!


you have to do each of these any time you logout and back in


----------



## SalisburySam

MelindaV said:


> you have to do each of these any time you logout and back in


Yup, indeed. Still don't understand why these settings cannot be made to NOT reset. I see no advantage or safety considerations violated.


----------



## JWardell

SalisburySam said:


> I've noticed the smartphone app changes with a firmware update on the car. This is interested to me as I always thought an app was an app was an app and changes meant app updates. But alas, no. So my experience with iOS v3.10.0 of the app:
> 
> 1- chronologically, I got an Apple iOS update first, to iOS 13.1
> 2- then my Tesla app updated to v3.10.0
> 3- then Model 3 updated to v32.2.2
> 4- then Model 3 updated to v32.11
> 5- then Model 3 updated to v32.11.1
> 
> With no update to the iOS app but with each of the Model 3 updates:
> 
> the app changed/rearranged itself to accommodate new features. Yea!
> I had to re-enter my login credentials, which I've not had to do previously. Boo!
> I had to re-enable TouchID. Boo!
> I had to re-enable Calendar Sync. Boo!
> Anyone posit why these last 3 aren't sticky?


I don't think the logins were attached to the firmware or app updates. I had to re-login when Tesla's backend servers went down, which was a major thing two weeks ago but did happen again quickly last week. So they just legitimately broke something that didn't have to do with the app. I've never had to re-login after updating the app.


----------



## Love

Downloading 10.3.1 now...

”Minor bug fixes and improvements.”


----------



## iChris93

Lovesword said:


> Downloading 10.3.1 now...


3.10.1... and I've updated the thread


----------



## Love

iChris93 said:


> 3.10.1... and I've updated the thread


TOMATO TOMATO!

Man... that doesn't work in text form...

Thanks!


----------



## FRC

Hey, @Lovesword , are you lexdysic?


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Hey, @Lovesword , are you lexdysic?


NO HELL! THE CURE FOR FOUND DYSLEXIA HAS !!! - I said, sounding more like Yoda as I butcher a Naked Gun joke.


----------



## gary in NY

Actually, that would be a form of aphasia.


----------



## Love

gary in NY said:


> Actually, that would be a form of aphasia.


What kind of tomatoes are those?


----------



## gary in NY

the red kind


----------



## MelindaV

for the last couple weeks (maybe since the last Tesla app or iOS update, but not sure) Im no longer getting charge started/completed alerts on my phone. I get them on my iPad, but not phone. Both have the alerts settings the same and have not made any other general iOS settings changes. not a huge deal, just curious that they stopped on one device but not the other.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> for the last couple weeks (maybe since the last Tesla app or iOS update, but not sure) Im no longer getting charge started/completed alerts on my phone. I get them on my iPad, but not phone. Both have the alerts settings the same and have not made any other general iOS settings changes. not a huge deal, just curious that they stopped on one device but not the other.


Someone at work just complained about not getting charge completed notifications on their iphone.


----------



## Gatica

MelindaV said:


> for the last couple weeks (maybe since the last Tesla app or iOS update, but not sure) Im no longer getting charge started/completed alerts on my phone. I get them on my iPad, but not phone. Both have the alerts settings the same and have not made any other general iOS settings changes. not a huge deal, just curious that they stopped on one device but not the other.


I had this issue as well. In the Tesla app on the iPhone I went into settings (Tesla app) then the notifications area and noticed that the setting was not checked for the alert when charging complete and charging started. After checking them everything is back to normal for me.


----------



## MelindaV

Gatica said:


> I had this issue as well. In the Tesla app on the iPhone I went into settings (Tesla app) then the notifications area and noticed that the setting was not checked for the alert when charging complete and charging started. After checking them everything is back to normal for me.


mine are checked though. WHen I noticed I wasnt getting the notifications, I specifically went into the settings to verify the last update didnt disable them, and all are checked.


----------



## MelindaV

MelindaV said:


> for the last couple weeks (maybe since the last Tesla app or iOS update, but not sure) Im no longer getting charge started/completed alerts on my phone. I get them on my iPad, but not phone. Both have the alerts settings the same and have not made any other general iOS settings changes. not a huge deal, just curious that they stopped on one device but not the other.


here was the issue (or at least expect it all should be back to normal now). while the main notifications screen showed everything checked, the vehicle screen had my car unchecked. previous releases, I don't believe you could check the main screen options if a car was not selected on the vehicle screen.
rechecked and will see when the charging is done later this morning.


----------



## MelindaV

nope, still no notifications.


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> here was the issue (or at least expect it all should be back to normal now). while the main notifications screen showed everything checked, the vehicle screen had my car unchecked. previous releases, I don't believe you could check the main screen options if a car was not selected on the vehicle screen.
> rechecked and will see when the charging is done later this morning.
> 
> View attachment 30409


I had never clicked on that "number" beside vechicle. Mine shows "2" of course, but I don't ever recall realzing there was something behind that number or setting. To say the least when I touch the "2" the cars are listed there individually and they are both selected. I've not noticed missing any notifications recently.

I'll say this as a trial- when you log out and back in to the mobile app you have to go select notificaitons again as they get cleared. Maybe try logging out of the app and back in to see if that will reset the notifications.


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> I had never clicked on that "number" beside vechicle. Mine shows "2" of course, but I don't ever recall realzing there was something behind that number or setting. To say the least when I touch the "2" the cars are listed there individually and they are both selected. I've not noticed missing any notifications recently.
> 
> I'll say this as a trial- when you log out and back in to the mobile app you have to go select notificaitons again as they get cleared. Maybe try logging out of the app and back in to see if that will reset the notifications.


logged out and back in last night, resetting all the notifications, and got the "Charging Started" notification this morning!


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> logged out and back in last night, resetting all the notifications, and got the "Charging Started" notification this morning!


Very nice - I'll take credit for that SW problems 101 tip - always just reboot or log off and back in. Sorry - just giving you a hard time as it really shouldn't be that way, but way too often it is unfortunately.

For a weird coincidence this morning when I got up - I had been logged out of the app for no apparent reason. I had to log in just to see or connect to the car. My notificatons are working and I didn't have to reset them like you normally do if you do the log off yourself. Maybe they are fixing some of this.


----------



## MelindaV

MelindaV said:


> logged out and back in last night, resetting all the notifications, and got the "Charging Started" notification this morning!





GDN said:


> Very nice - I'll take credit for that SW problems 101 tip - always just reboot or log off and back in. Sorry - just giving you a hard time as it really shouldn't be that way, but way too often it is unfortunately.
> 
> For a weird coincidence this morning when I got up - I had been logged out of the app for no apparent reason. I had to log in just to see or connect to the car. My notificatons are working and I didn't have to reset them like you normally do if you do the log off yourself. Maybe they are fixing some of this.


But now the notifications are not coming thru on the iPad 🤨


----------



## Veedio

3.10.2 just arrived. Just minor bug fixes and improvements according to the notes.


----------



## sduck

One nice little change is when you move the limit slider in the Charging pane, it now shows you the actual percentage you're setting it to - no more quesstimation! (I set mine to exactly 80% tonight, and it charged to exactly 83%, so there's still that)


----------



## GDN

sduck said:


> One nice little change is when you move the limit slider in the Charging pane, it now shows you the actual percentage you're setting it to - no more quesstimation! (I set mine to exactly 80% tonight, and it charged to exactly 83%, so there's still that)


Very nice catch. And when you slide it back and forth, on iOS you get some haptic feedback as you slide past 90%. A nice little catch or reminder/warning to not go above 90%, of course unless you need to.


----------



## Long Ranger

sduck said:


> One nice little change is when you move the limit slider in the Charging pane, it now shows you the actual percentage you're setting it to - no more quesstimation! (I set mine to exactly 80% tonight, and it charged to exactly 83%, so there's still that)


Nice. Looks like it reads in miles, km, or % depending upon the car display settings. My app says 279 miles at the 90% line and 310 if I drag it to full charge.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

sduck said:


> One nice little change is when you move the limit slider in the Charging pane, it now shows you the actual percentage you're setting it to - no more quesstimation! (I set mine to exactly 80% tonight, and it charged to exactly 83%, so there's still that)


It probably charged to 80%, and ambient temperature changes affected the battery percentage afterwards. This happens to me a lot. Some days I will get home from work and get in the car an hour or two later for dinner and it'll be 3-4% higher. Sometimes it will be 3-4% lower.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Here is a picture of the app showing projected percentage at the selected level. It will show miles/kilometers if that's your setting as well!


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here is a picture of the app showing projected percentage at the selected level. It will show miles/kilometers if that's your setting as well!
> 
> View attachment 30850


And for some obscure reason, after setting 90% on the app, the next morning the car was at 92% and I got a warning that continued charging to that level would lower battery life expectancy.

So I have set it to 88% for next time..


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> And for some obscure reason, after setting 90% on the app, the next morning the car was at 92% and I got a warning that continued charging to that level would lower battery life expectancy.
> 
> So I have set it to 88% for next time..


I have seen mine charge to 91 and 92 a few times in the last few weeks as well


----------



## GDN

Interesting bug yesterday and again this morning. Opened the iPhone app (latest release 3.10.2) in the house to the black AWD, which is the car I drive most. I set the climate to come on a few minutes before we were leaving. Went out to open the trunk and then get in and the car did nothing. Checked the app, I was still on the AWD. Tried again and nothing. Went to the controls to unlock the trunk and the trunk on the RWD sitting next to it popped open. Went back a screen and confirmed I was on the AWD, I was. 

Same thing happened again this morning. The climate came on in the car I set it for, the app was set to the AWD, but instead of trunk, I just hit the unlock button and the RWD unlocked. Partner pulled his phone out switched to the AWD and it unlocked via bluetooth.

The joys of progress. Two steps forward and one step back.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

New version is out. Officially more minor fixes and improvements. The only thing I see is the word "Climate" is now next to "Turn On" on the climate screen.


----------



## 2Kap

There is now a button that says "Upgrades". Under Summon

https://www.tesla.com/support/upgrades


----------



## SoFlaModel3

2Kap said:


> There is now a button that says "Upgrades". Under Summon
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/upgrades


yup!!


----------



## SalisburySam

No upgrade for me: LR RWD. But something odd here. The app shows me eligible for FSD. But I have FSD and have had it since July 2018 acquisition. My car shows the features, my invoice reflects that, and the Tesla website also confirms this. Odd. And no, I won't add it twice.A


----------



## slacker775

Interesting. My July 18 M3 was bought with FSD and the app shows no upgrades available for me. So the backend logic can work. 
Also interesting that the FSD upgrade is available for 4K. Isn’t it 6K these days?


----------



## sduck

I found a little oddity - not sure if this was there before, but it's interesting. If you go to your loot box, and click the icon at top left,









You get a "leaderboard" thing, with some (probably) made up stats. Mine are incorrect in the Owners tab, and the map in the Local tab is really funny, having nothing to do with local geography - it seems to be showing Brentwood, California instead of Tennessee.


----------



## GDN

sduck said:


> I found a little oddity - not sure if this was there before, but it's interesting. If you go to your loot box, and click the icon at top left,
> View attachment 31268
> 
> 
> You get a "leaderboard" thing, with some (probably) made up stats. Mine are incorrect in the Owners tab, and the map in the Local tab is really funny, having nothing to do with local geography - it seems to be showing Brentwood, California instead of Tennessee.
> View attachment 31269


The leaderboard has been around a long time on the full web site version. It has also not been correct there for a while either. It used to show you and your referrals and then all Tesla's and the CO2 saved. Maybe they are trying to bring it back. Hope they will get it working correctly if they are going to display it.


----------



## Kizzy

SalisburySam said:


> No upgrade for me: LR RWD. But something odd here. The app shows me eligible for FSD. But I have FSD and have had it since July 2018 acquisition. My car shows the features, my invoice reflects that, and the Tesla website also confirms this. Odd. And no, I won't add it twice.A
> View attachment 31266


That's the old post-purchase price that was grandfathered in for earlier buyers (pre mid-2018) right? Before they jacked it up to $5K US - all back in the Enhanced Autopilot days.



slacker775 said:


> Interesting. My July 18 M3 was bought with FSD and the app shows no upgrades available for me. So the backend logic can work.
> Also interesting that the FSD upgrade is available for 4K. Isn't it 6K these days?


It's $7K US now.


----------



## tencate

Long Ranger said:


> Nice. Looks like it reads in miles, km, or % depending upon the car display settings.


and the miles it quotes takes out the chilly blue part of the battery... My battery is current quite cold and it only shows 279 miles of range! I don't start charging until 1 am.


----------



## SalisburySam

Kizzy said:


> That's the old post-purchase price that was grandfathered in for earlier buyers (pre mid-2018) right? Before they jacked it up to $5K US - all back in the Enhanced Autopilot days.
> 
> It's $7K US now.


Right. For me FSD was a $3k add-on after $5k for what was then EAP. At purchase, not after.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SalisburySam said:


> No upgrade for me: LR RWD. But something odd here. The app shows me eligible for FSD. But I have FSD and have had it since July 2018 acquisition. My car shows the features, my invoice reflects that, and the Tesla website also confirms this. Odd. And no, I won't add it twice.A
> View attachment 31266


Does it also list FSD on the purchased tab? I have seen some flukes where people see it listed as purchased twice.


----------



## SalisburySam

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Does it also list FSD on the purchased tab? I have seen some flukes where people see it listed as purchased twice.


No, FSD not listed under "Purchased." A bit worrisome, but apparently the car doesn't know about the "Upgrades" part of the app and continues to think it has FSD. As does my bank account balance.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SalisburySam said:


> No, FSD not listed under "Purchased." A bit worrisome, but apparently the car doesn't know about the "Upgrades" part of the app and continues to think it has FSD. As does my bank account balance.


If you go on to Tesla.com and go to your Tesla Account, do you see Full Self Drive listed as being included with the car?


----------



## SalisburySam

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If you go on to Tesla.com and go to your Tesla Account, do you see Full Self Drive listed as being included with the car?


Yes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SalisburySam said:


> Yes.


Phew!! Strange, but at least you have that confirmation!


----------



## iChris93

It's been a while but we finally have :

3.10.4 (03/04/2020)

This release contains minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## JWardell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235407330075914241


----------



## MelindaV

after updating to the 3.10.4 the app stalled out on the black screen with the silver Tesla logo. Restarting the app made no difference. Ended up powering the phone down, back on then closed and restarted the app and that seemed to get it going again.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.10.5 now available with more “minor fixes”


----------



## Kizzy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.10.5 now available with more "minor fixes"


Does it still have an Upgrades menu on the main screen?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Kizzy said:


> Does it still have an Upgrades menu on the main screen?


Yeah I still see the option.


----------



## SalisburySam

I’ve cursorily gone through the app options and see no difference from previous iOS version. Doesn’t seem to connect any differently neither faster nor slower. Still performs all the functions it is supposed to. Must be an under-the-covers maintenance release, or maybe adding some new feature not fully-enabled yet. The good news: nothing I can see got worse.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SalisburySam said:


> I've cursorily gone through the app options and see no difference from previous iOS version. Doesn't seem to connect any differently neither faster nor slower. Still performs all the functions it is supposed to. Must be an under-the-covers maintenance release, or maybe adding some new feature not fully-enabled yet. The good news: nothing I can see got worse.


I had heard you need this version of the app to use some new powerwall features.


----------



## Long Ranger

SalisburySam said:


> I've cursorily gone through the app options and see no difference from previous iOS version.


I'm not sure if it's new to this version, but in my Loot Box I now see an expiration date on my referral supercharger miles. I don't recall seeing that before, but it may have been around for awhile, as I don't look at the Loot Box often.


----------



## garsh

Long Ranger said:


> I'm not sure if it's new to this version, but in my Loot Box I now see an expiration date on my referral supercharger miles. I don't recall seeing that before, but it may have been around for awhile, as I don't look at the Loot Box often.


The expiration date was added on April 16.


garsh said:


> The Tesla app was just updated to include an expiration date for your free supercharging miles. Hopefully, that means that the "loss" of peoples' free supercharging miles was just a temporary glitch that occurred while they were developing this new capability. So check the app and see what it shows for you.
> 
> There hasn't yet been any official announcement by Tesla describing how they are coming up with these expiration dates. I've heard that some people have dates in 2023!
> 
> View attachment 33414


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.10.6 now available with more “minor fixes”


----------



## GDN

There is usually a reason for an app update - I just read about "Car Access" and I'm guessing they have just added that to the app. This will allow you to grant someone access to your car through your Tesla Account. They then get access to the car in their own app with a few limitations.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I just read about "Car Access"


More info here.


----------



## serpico007

My brother got the iOS update today on his phone and said all his upgrades are gone. Anyone else experience it?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

serpico007 said:


> My brother got the iOS update today on his phone and said all his upgrades are gone. Anyone else experience it?


Still shows here, but it is buggy. The app locks up briefly and duplicates the close "x" and then it appears.


----------



## serpico007

It shows up on mine too so I told him to reinstall or reboot his phone.


----------



## NR4P

iChris93 said:


> More info here.


I requested something like this 2 years ago but restricting roadside assistance? That is one the additional driver needs.
What should be a restricting is tracking the the car.

Many a spouse do not want to be tracked!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Version 3.10.7 dropped overnight with the same generic minor improvements and fixes.


----------



## SoCal Cal

Zero Gs showing correctly now, although the red brake caliper peeking through isn't on my DM non-Performance.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.10.8 now out with minor fixes.


----------



## fazluke

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.10.8 now out with minor fixes.


Not in available for me,, 10.7 still the latest


----------



## serpico007

Just came for me too. No android update though, so must be ios fixes specifically.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

The widget now supports dark mode but you can't read it anymore


----------



## Long Ranger

fazluke said:


> Not in available for me,, 10.7 still the latest


If you click on your account icon to see updates available and then pull down on the screen to refresh, you should see it.



RawisTheGameHhH said:


> The widget now supports dark mode but you can't read it anymore


 Well that's a bit annoying, wish I hadn't updated.








Edit: Added screenshot.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Long Ranger said:


> If you click on your account icon to see updates available and then pull down on the screen to refresh, you should see it.
> 
> Well that's a bit annoying, wish I hadn't updated.
> View attachment 35268
> 
> Edit: Added screenshot.


Here is mine ...


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

If you have a darker wallpaper it looks worse


----------



## bwilson4web

After upgrade, I had to Bluetooth 'forget' and rediscover the iPhone and Model 3. No fuss.

Bob Wilson


----------



## skygraff

Suddenly getting notifications that turned off Bluetooth means I can’t use my phone as a key.

Is this like the lawyer warnings about ingesting Tide Pods? I had no problem with the concept for 2+ years but now, just in case, they feel it’s important to tell me the Bluetooth I turned off won’t work as a key.

Unfortunately, there are no options to limit notifications beyond the ones that have always been on that screen (alarm, software updates, charging start/stop/interrupt, summon start/complete/fail) and I can’t find it in the car UI. Does anybody know if there’s a way to turn that off?

I know, I’m weird for turning off my BT. I mean, even Apple wants us to leave it on all the time since we have to go to the systems page to “really” turn it off but, ultimately, I still believe it’s a way to conserve battery so...


----------



## Long Ranger

skygraff said:


> Suddenly getting notifications that turned off Bluetooth means I can't use my phone as a key.
> 
> Is this like the lawyer warnings about ingesting Tide Pods? I had no problem with the concept for 2+ years but now, just in case, they feel it's important to tell me the Bluetooth I turned off won't work as a key.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are no options to limit notifications beyond the ones that have always been on that screen (alarm, software updates, charging start/stop/interrupt, summon start/complete/fail) and I can't find it in the car UI. Does anybody know if there's a way to turn that off?
> 
> I know, I'm weird for turning off my BT. I mean, even Apple wants us to leave it on all the time since we have to go to the systems page to "really" turn it off but, ultimately, I still believe it's a way to conserve battery so...


I thought turning off Settings->Bluetooth->[your car]->Show Notifications would do it, but I still see a notification when I toggle Bluetooth off.

Do you toggle Bluetooth on/off to use your phone as a key? If you never enable Bluetooth, then you could probably just remove your phone as a key.


----------



## skygraff

Long Ranger said:


> I thought turning off Settings->Bluetooth->[your car]->Show Notifications would do it, but I still see a notification when I toggle Bluetooth off.
> 
> Do you toggle Bluetooth on/off to use your phone as a key? If you never enable Bluetooth, then you could probably just remove your phone as a key.


I use my phone as the primary key but don't leave BT on unless I'm driving (or using headphones). It seems, as long as the app is active (in the background), the notification pops up every time I turn off BT. Oh, and I've noticed it pops up randomly (I'm sure there's a pattern but don't care enough to track) as long as BT is off and app is background refreshing.

Thanks for confirming it's not just me.


----------



## 2Kap

I hope they do some updates to the widget for ios14


----------



## SMITTY

2Kap said:


> I hope they do some updates to the widget for ios14


Same, I've been waiting for that to happen as well... Also, wonder if they are going to get with Apple and use the Car Key function in iOS14.


----------



## GDN

SMITTY said:


> Same, I've been waiting for that to happen as well... Also, wonder if they are going to get with Apple and use the Car Key function in iOS14.


Would be nice, but for some reason - could be on Tesla's side, they have shunned Tesla completely for the Map updates and routing/pairing with the car app. It could be coming or it could be Tesla didn't want to work with them since the cars already do all of the mileage and suggested charging locations for us.


----------



## serpico007

Yes widgets and watch updates.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.10.9 is out with minor fixes.


----------



## Kizzy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.10.9 is out with minor fixes.


Does it still have that Upgrades section? (Yeah, I'll probably keep asking about it.)


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

i was hoping for a widget....not yet


----------



## GDN

Kizzy said:


> Does it still have that Upgrades section? (Yeah, I'll probably keep asking about it.)


Upgrades section still present.


----------



## GDN

Kizzy said:


> Does it still have that Upgrades section? (Yeah, I'll probably keep asking about it.)


I went back a page or two and see you've asked, but I missed why. Does yours not show it? Or you don't want it to show?


----------



## Kizzy

GDN said:


> I went back a page or two and see you've asked, but I missed why. Does yours not show it? Or you don't want it to show?


I'm still on app version 3.10.2 and am avoiding updating until that section moves off the home screen for the app. 🙂


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Kizzy said:


> Does it still have that Upgrades section? (Yeah, I'll probably keep asking about it.)


Yes it does.



RawisTheGameHhH said:


> i was hoping for a widget....not yet


Same!


----------



## sduck

Kizzy said:


> I'm still on app version 3.10.2 and am avoiding updating until that section moves off the home screen for the app. 🙂


Good luck with that. I doubt it will. Although it would be nice - there's absolutely no reason for it to be there constantly. Especially if like me there aren't any potential upgrades to buy anymore.


----------



## GDN

Is this new? Or do you recall when it was added? I don't recall the battery conditioning icon being on this screen before, this is on the climate screen from iOS. Perhaps just not cold enough here to see it? At least I assume that to be battery conditioning.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Is this new? Or do you recall when it was added? I don't recall the battery conditioning icon being on this screen before, this is on the climate screen from iOS. Perhaps just not cold enough here to see it? At least I assume that to be battery conditioning.
> View attachment 36609


It appeared within the past month. Not sure it coincided with an app or car update or Tesla just flipping a switch.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> It appeared within the past month. Not sure it coincided with an app or car update or Tesla just flipping a switch.


Thanks, I don't recall seeing it reported and I didn't recall it being there last year. Thought maybe it was because we just hadn't been cold enough here. We've not had an app update in a couple of months.

Is the consensus that it is pre-conditioning/heating the battery?


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Thanks, I don't recall seeing it reported and I didn't recall it being there last year. Thought maybe it was because we just hadn't been cold enough here. We've not had an app update in a couple of months.


I've seen it mentioned a few times on Reddit in the past couple of weeks. It definitely wasn't there last year, but not sure when exactly it was added.



GDN said:


> Is the consensus that it is pre-conditioning/heating the battery?


Yup!


----------



## tivoboy

GDN said:


> Is this new? Or do you recall when it was added? I don't recall the battery conditioning icon being on this screen before, this is on the climate screen from iOS. Perhaps just not cold enough here to see it? At least I assume that to be battery conditioning.
> View attachment 36609


Been there at LEAST a couple builds for me, probably more like 3-4


----------



## Long Ranger

GDN said:


> Is the consensus that it is pre-conditioning/heating the battery?


Yes. I've noticed that it comes on when I "Turn on Climate", but if I then toggle climate off, it doesn't turn off like the defrost icon does. It seems to stay on for 30 minutes, as it probably expects that I'll be driving soon. While this icon is on, I notice that my reported charging rate in mi/hr is reduced, while still drawing the same current, so it's consistent with battery preheating.

Like others, I first noticed this about a month ago, and it didn't coincide with an app update.


----------



## Kizzy

Well, version 3.10.2 (from like 2019) has hit the end of the road. Just got this notification.
[Image description: screen shot of phone at 6:11 on Tuesday, January 26. Tesla notification: "New App Version available. Please update to the latest version. This version will stop working in 72h"]


----------



## FRC

Kizzy said:


> Well, version 3.10.2 (from like 2019) has hit the end of the road. Just got this notification.
> [Image description: screen shot of phone at 6:11 on Tuesday, January 26. Tesla notification: "New App Version available. Please update to the latest version. This version will stop working in 72h"]
> View attachment 36853


How do we go about updating our app?


----------



## Kizzy

FRC said:


> How do we go about updating our app?


However you normally update the app on your phone. On iOS, one can visit the App Stire and find the app there where you will be presented with an option to update. Alternatively, you may have a list of app updates from which to choose from. If you like living dangerously, there is an option to automatically keep your apps updated.

I held out on an old version of the app because I was so incensed with the Upgrades addition to the app screen. But I can hold out no more.


----------



## FRC

Kizzy said:


> However you normally update the app on your phone. On iOS, one can visit the App Stire and find the app there where you will be presented with an option to update. Alternatively, you may have a list of app updates from which to choose from. If you like living dangerously, there is an option to automatically keep your apps updated.
> 
> I held out on an old version of the app because I was so incensed with the Upgrades addition to the app screen. But I can hold out no more.


I apologize for my ignorance, but I have no issue with my Tesla app of which I am aware. And I've received no such notice as you show above. Should I proactively seek out a update, or should I wait for Tesla to prompt me, or does it make any difference?


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> I apologize for my ignorance, but I have no issue with my Tesla app of which I am aware. And I've received no such notice as you show above. Should I proactively seek out a update, or should I wait for Tesla to prompt me, or does it make any difference?


You likely have automatic updates turned on for your phone and are running the latest to be honest. Open your Tesla app, go to the settings page (Gear icon in the upper left corner) and then scroll to the bottom, you are likely already on 3.10.9, which is the latest for now.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> You likely have automatic updates turned on for your phone and are running the latest to be honest. Open your Tesla app, go to the settings page (Gear icon in the upper left corner) and then scroll to the bottom, you are likely already on 3.10.9, which is the latest for now.


Thank you, sir! You are 100% correct! And you are well-skilled at communicating with us with lower-than-average intelligence!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Thank you, sir! You are 100% correct! And you are well-skilled at communicating with us with lower-than-average intelligence!


There is no such thing - we all exist from the same life form - some of us just have nothing better to do than be geeks and keep our phones in front of us likely more than we should.


----------



## sduck

FWIW there isn't actually a "new" version of the app that just dropped. Some folks just don't update their apps. The current version (3.10.9) has been out for quite a while, but there's nothing newer.


----------



## GDN

If they are End of Lifing an older release, it makes you wonder if a new one is on the way. I don't know if they have a life span on older releases that expires them, or if they have 2 or 3 active at a time. Either way, maybe a new version is on the way that would need to get pushed out before a new v11 or some other fantastic version of SW for the car.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> If they are End of Lifing an older release, it makes you wonder if a new one is on the way. I don't know if they have a life span on older releases that expires them, or if they have 2 or 3 active at a time. Either way, maybe a new version is on the way that would need to get pushed out before a new v11 or some other fantastic version of SW for the car.


I was wondering the same thing. Or if it has to do to with the security issue from the end of last year.


----------



## Long Ranger

iChris93 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Or if it has to do to with the security issue from the end of last year.


Or hopefully they've finally figured out that black text on a black background isn't a good idea. The widget in dark mode has been like this since August:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Long Ranger said:


> Or hopefully they've finally figured out that black text on a black background isn't a good idea. The widget in dark mode has been like this since August:
> View attachment 36872


I stopped using the Tesla widget and replaced it with Stats since it does so much more and gets attention.


----------



## 2Kap

4 months without an update...I mean couldnt we atleast get a decent widget update in all this time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

First update in 4.5 months... 3.10.10 is out, but officially only minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## 2Kap

Yeah after a quick glance i don’t see any upfront changes. And the widget still sucks.


----------



## pyjamasam

2Kap said:


> Yeah after a quick glance i don't see any upfront changes. And the widget still sucks.


Gotta love the minor fixes 🔥🔥

Maybe we just all misinterpreted double fire. Could it be that double fire just means "bug fixes"?

hahaha.

chris.


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I stopped using the Tesla widget and replaced it with Stats since it does so much more and gets attention.
> 
> View attachment 36873


You have issues with the widget not working ("unable to load") message. I've had that happen a lot and am forced to restart the phone for it to load again. Reached out to dev with zero response outside the initial "just restart your phone".


----------



## Long Ranger

pyjamasam said:


> Gotta love the minor fixes 🔥🔥
> 
> Maybe we just all misinterpreted double fire. Could it be that double fire just means "bug fixes"?
> 
> hahaha.
> 
> chris.


I think you nailed it. 🔥 🔥 = Putting out fires!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.10.11 is now available


----------



## tivoboy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3.10.11 is now available
> View attachment 37779


This is IT. This is the one that opens up full FSD for all!!


----------



## GDN

tivoboy said:


> This is IT. This is the one that opens up full FSD for all!!


Just downloaded, that FSD button is pretty cool.


----------



## 2Kap

tivoboy said:


> This is IT. This is the one that opens up full FSD for all!!


Haha. April fools.

The widget still sucks


----------



## PiperPaul

GDN said:


> Just downloaded, that FSD button is pretty cool.


Can't wait to see it!
Particularly since I didn't buy FSD.


----------



## PaulK

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I stopped using the Tesla widget and replaced it with Stats since it does so much more and gets attention.
> 
> View attachment 36873


Does this widget wake up the car without clicking on it, or does it just politely report "sleeping" like the Tesla widget. I wouldn't want to needlessly wake my car every time I view my widgets.


----------



## shareef777

PaulK said:


> Does this widget wake up the car without clicking on it, or does it just politely report "sleeping" like the Tesla widget. I wouldn't want to needlessly wake my car every time I view my widgets.


It reports the vehicle sleeping, if it decides to work. I've had issues with the widget saying "unable to load" a lot and the watch complication is always problematic if you have multiple cars on your account. Developers response is ALWAYS "restart your phone 🤦‍♂️ "


----------



## joelliot

joelliot said:


> The car does not wake up.


----------



## airj1012

Did they break the ability to share addresses from map applications (Google/Apple Maps) with a recent release? I don't see the option anymore and I'm pretty sure I didn't turn off any settings (or even know where that setting is).


----------



## GDN

airj1012 said:


> Did they break the ability to share addresses from map applications (Google/Apple Maps) with a recent release? I don't see the option anymore and I'm pretty sure I didn't turn off any settings (or even know where that setting is).


iOS still works well. Looks like they may have altered the UI just a little. Just under the address in Apple Maps is a "Share" button. I used to have to swipe to find it.


----------



## airj1012

GDN said:


> iOS still works well. Looks like they may have altered the UI just a little. Just under the address in Apple Maps is a "Share" button. I used to have to swipe to find it.


I no longer see the option to share to Tesla. I can get to the share page, but I don't see Tesla in the default apps nor after clicking "More". I really don't think I've changed a setting somehow, as I don't even know where that is and it was working recently.


----------



## GDN

My Tesla icon moves around sometimes in the list of applications. Currently it is on the first screen, I don't have to swipe or go to More to find it. I can't vouch for the security of this site, it looks OK, but they describe how to update and add to the share menu if your needs updating. https://www.makeuseof.com/customize-share-menu-iphone-mac/


----------



## airj1012

GDN said:


> My Tesla icon moves around sometimes in the list of applications. Currently it is on the first screen, I don't have to swipe or go to More to find it. I can't vouch for the security of this site, it looks OK, but they describe how to update and add to the share menu if your needs updating. https://www.makeuseof.com/customize-share-menu-iphone-mac/


Ya I don't even see Tesla as an option anymore. Not on Favorites. Not in More. Not in Edit.

It really doesn't make any sense... I haven't played with any settings. Just noticed I couldn't send an address to my car which is something I use pretty regularly.


----------



## GDN

I've had good luck with mine on iOS. There is another user that reports issues with Bluetooth quite often. You might try removing the Tesla app and reinstalling. There aren't too many things you'd have to redo, mainly change your notifications I believe. You should not have to repair as a key as they BT identifiers won't actually change.


----------



## Long Ranger

airj1012 said:


> Ya I don't even see Tesla as an option anymore. Not on Favorites. Not in More. Not in Edit.


Just double checking, when trying to fix it, you're pulling this menu up from Google Maps or Apple Maps right? Your screenshot looks like it might be Photos in the background. Tesla won't appear as an option for Photo sharing. From Maps, go to Share->More->Edit


----------



## airj1012

Long Ranger said:


> Just double checking, when trying to fix it, you're pulling this menu up from Google Maps or Apple Maps right? Your screenshot looks like it might be Photos in the background. Tesla won't appear as an option for Photo sharing. From Maps, go to Share->More->Edit


Yup. The photo behind the share options is the place of business's photos for which I'm trying to share the address for. This is through Google Maps, not Apple Photos.


----------



## airj1012

Technology....I went with a classic restart and everything works fine now. WHY?!?!?!


----------



## sduck

It's still there and working. Find and press the share button, then scroll left to the tesla icon. Used it twice this morning just to check. The addresses were set up in nav when i got in the car. This is using google maps, don't know about apple maps (and don't want to).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

airj1012 said:


> Technology....I went with a classic restart and everything works fine now. WHY?!?!?!


Wish I saw this earlier ... happened to a friend of mine a few weeks ago and we couldn't figure it out. Finally he said I'll try restarting it (the first thing you try in the IT handbook  ) and it worked. Glad you got it!


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wish I saw this earlier ... happened to a friend of mine a few weeks ago and we couldn't figure it out. Finally he said I'll try restarting it (the first thing you try in the IT handbook  ) and it worked. Glad you got it!


Not something we're used to doing with Apple products.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Not something we're used to doing with Apple products.


----------



## Numbersix

Weird App error. When waking Model 3, times out and says “unknown error”. Never wakes. Phone key works, Bluetooth, but can’t connect through app. Model Y is fine, can wake from app, phone key, everything as usual. Some reason can’t connect to my M3. I’ve logged out of the app, removed the app, removed and added back the phone to the car and phone key & Bluetooth remain working but app connection still doesn’t work. By the way the network/internet connectivity from inside the car is fine. This leads me to my question. How do you submit a service call without the app? I can submit a service call on the Model Y and say it’s really for the 3 but there must be a different way but can’t find it. Can’t submit for service through the web in your Tesla account. When it rains it pours... charge port made a weird noise, opened an inch and can’t open/close through car interface. Can open/close manually🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Numbersix

Numbersix said:


> Weird App error. When waking Model 3, times out and says "unknown error". Never wakes. Phone key works, Bluetooth, but can't connect through app. Model Y is fine, can wake from app, phone key, everything as usual. Some reason can't connect to my M3. I've logged out of the app, removed the app, removed and added back the phone to the car and phone key & Bluetooth remain working but app connection still doesn't work. By the way the network/internet connectivity from inside the car is fine. This leads me to my question. How do you submit a service call without the app? I can submit a service call on the Model Y and say it's really for the 3 but there must be a different way but can't find it. Can't submit for service through the web in your Tesla account. When it rains it pours... charge port made a weird noise, opened an inch and can't open/close through car interface. Can open/close manually🤷🏻‍♂️


Right on cue, I post this, do one more google search and find a solution that fixes it, at least the "unknown error", no connection through the App. I do a foot on brake, hold down steering wheel button style reboot/reset and then I have to remove my phone from the car's phone key list and go through the app to add it back. But now it's all better. Now I can submit a service request for the charge port door! Yay!


----------



## 2Kap

3.10.12 update is out...

I don’t see any new changes up front.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

2Kap said:


> 3.10.12 update is out...
> 
> I don't see any new changes up front.


Updating now 😎


----------



## SalisburySam

I’ve got one change: the app no longer connects to my car. Gives an “Unknown error” graphic. I’m thrilled about this.


----------



## GDN

SalisburySam said:


> I've got one change: the app no longer connects to my car. Gives an "Unknown error" graphic. I'm thrilled about this.


Have had no problem with it this week. Tesla had some problems earlier today. Might try rebooting the phone and or then the car.


----------



## SalisburySam

GDN said:


> Have had no problem with it this week. Tesla had some problems earlier today. Might try rebooting the phone and or then the car.


Thanks for the suggestions. I rebooted the iPhone a couple of times, and deleted/reinstalled the app (don't want to do this again…ever) to no avail. Then the same day, the car was updated to 4.15.12 and the issue self-resolved. Very odd though and the first such problem in almost 3 years. Now on 4.18, all working.


----------



## 2Kap

3.10.13.
“Minor fixes and improvements”

looks like the widget is more responsive, and updates itself quick enough to be useful.

edit. Nope it still takes forever to connect. I just needed to have the car go asleep. 

Still can’t add it to the Home Screen or move it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

First post and title updated to reflect another “minor” fixes release.


----------



## iChris93

2Kap said:


> looks like the widget is more responsive, and updates itself quick enough to be useful.


Still no dark mode compatible widget.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3.10.14


----------



## Madmolecule

Great thing, I wish Tesla would release a wall connector, that would allow us to use our vehicles the same way. It would be a lot more significant in a crisis I feel


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> I wish Tesla would release a wall connector, that would allow us to use our vehicles the same way.


It would take more than a wall connector to enable that functionality.


----------



## shareef777

Madmolecule said:


> Great thing, I wish Tesla would release a wall connector, that would allow us to use our vehicles the same way. It would be a lot more significant in a crisis I feel


Are you saying you want the wall connector to function as an ATS to use our Tesla's as power walls? While that sounds like an awesome concept, the necessary (re)wiring of the wall connector back to the house would be far more complex and could easily lead to a pretty large disaster if not done correctly (destroyed equipment and/or a house fire).


----------



## Madmolecule

shareef777 said:


> Are you saying you want the wall connector to function as an ATS to use our Tesla's as power walls? While that sounds like an awesome concept, the necessary (re)wiring of the wall connector back to the house would be far more complex and could easily lead to a pretty large disaster if not done correctly (destroyed equipment and/or a house fire).


Yes the wall connector would be needed to be integrated into the existing main breaker panel, And installed by a professional, it's painful to know I have that much energy sitting in my garage That cannot be used. Of course with that much energy you can melt stuff and burn things up, electricity has been around for a little while, let's use it safely


----------



## Mike

Both of my Apple devices are not working with the app…I had to use my wife’s android device to get the app to open (to start a charge session).

I have power cycled both my iPhone and iPad.

I have removed and reinstalled the app and all I get a back screen and a failed message…anyone else have issues?


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Both of my Apple devices are not working with the app…I had to use my wife's android device to get the app to open (to start a charge session).
> 
> I have power cycled both my iPhone and iPad.
> 
> I have removed and reinstalled the app and all I get a back screen and a failed message…anyone else have issues?


On both devices, the black field has this in the center:

"Failed to load. Please try again
NSPOSIXErrorDomain"


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> On both devices, the black field has this in the center:
> 
> "Failed to load. Please try again
> NSPOSIXErrorDomain"


Deleted the app and reinstalled the app a second time on both devices and now they work again…dang computers…


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Deleted the app and reinstalled the app a second time on both devices and now they work again…dang computers…


Weird. Glad you got it!


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Weird. Glad you got it!


How can I tell what version of the app that I have (iPad air 4)?

I am suspecting that the app may not have had the latest update…but I can't seem to find any settings that tell me the current app version that I have.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> How can I tell what version of the app that I have (iPad air 4)?
> 
> I am suspecting that the app may not have had the latest update…but I can't seem to find any settings that tell me the current app version that I have.


Disregard my last, just went to the App Store and I see the version number…I'll just go back to watching reruns of The Flintstones on my Zenith Chromo-Colour 3 26" (i. e. big screen) tv…..


----------



## FRC

Mike said:


> Disregard my last, just went to the App Store and I see the version number…I'll just go back to watching reruns of The Flintstones on my Zenith Chromo-Colour 3 26" (i. e. big screen) tv…..


Color? Braggart!!


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> Color? Braggart!!


Well, the Emerson 12" portable b&w was in the den...


----------



## 2Kap

App redesign on the horizon. Looks pretty slick. I guess the app development team has been working and not just sitting on their hands. Lol!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-mobile-app-redesign-update-images-video/amp/


----------



## 2Kap

New app update!


----------



## tivoboy

I wonder if “streamlined summon expierince” means that it won’t take four attempts to work at all, just to backup or reverse?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Updating the thread now!


----------



## 2Kap

tivoboy said:


> I wonder if "streamlined summon expierince" means that it won't take four attempts to work at all, just to backup or reverse?


Nope. Still slow as $h^% 😂


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Charging animation is slick!


----------



## GDN

Love the new app - 2 big things, first one of my biggest requests - access to both cars to unlock and drive without having to select the car in the app. Second is the charging level - each 10% has a "click" feedback to be able to set even amounts 70, 80, 90%. I like it to hit an even number, just one of my little ticks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Love the new app - 2 big things, first one of my biggest requests - access to both cars to unlock and drive without having to select the car in the app. Second is the charging level - each 10% has a "click" feedback to be able to set even amounts 70, 80, 90%. I like it to hit an even number, just one of my little ticks.


Agreed … switching the charge cable between cars last night was a breeze!! I'm also liking the widget and how fast the app connects to the car.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Second is the charging level - each 10% has a "click" feedback to be able to set even amounts 70, 80, 90%. I like it to hit an even number, just one of my little ticks.


The old version of the Android app has had that for as long as I remember. I didn't realize that the iOS versions did not.


----------



## 2Kap

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Agreed … switching the charge cable between cars last night was a breeze!! I'm also liking the widget and how fast the app connects to the car.
> 
> View attachment 39663


FINALLY A LEGIT WIDGET!!!


----------



## shareef777

GDN said:


> Love the new app - 2 big things, first one of my biggest requests - access to both cars to unlock and drive without having to select the car in the app. Second is the charging level - each 10% has a "click" feedback to be able to set even amounts 70, 80, 90%. I like it to hit an even number, just one of my little ticks.


YESSSSSSS! Access to multiple cars is amazing. I've got 3, soon to be 4 vehicles on there and got really annoying swapping around.

As for the percentage, I know what you mean and have tried to stay at 80%. However, even finding that number, next day I'll find my battery charged to anywhere between 78% and 83%, so either way it's not exact.


----------



## Bigriver

When comparing the new and old app last night, after updating one phone while leaving the other on old app, noticed that going to the charger in the new app opens the charge port without giving you any indication that it is open. The old app then showed it to be open. So just checking what your charge setting is will cycle the charge port open and closed. Confirmed by doing this in eye site of the car.


----------



## shareef777

2Kap said:


> FINALLY A LEGIT WIDGET!!!


Outside of the SOC and location, what does the widget provide? Was hoping for controls like the old one, but that seems missing now.


----------



## tivoboy

Bigriver said:


> When comparing the new and old app last night, after updating one phone while leaving the other on old app, noticed that going to the charger in the new app opens the charge port without giving you any indication that it is open. The old app then showed it to be open. So just checking what your charge setting is will cycle the charge port open and closed. Confirmed by doing this in eye site of the car.
> 
> View attachment 39667
> View attachment 39668


Is it smart enough at least to know if the car is currently being charged? Or will it try and slam the charging port closed (if it is open and charging) and bang into the cable. This used to happen as well, in that the charge port logic wasn't smart enough to know if the femaie port was filled.


----------



## Bigriver

tivoboy said:


> Is it smart enough at least to know if the car is currently being charged? Or will it try and slam the charging port closed (if it is open and charging) and bang into the cable. This used to happen as well, in that the charge port logic wasn't smart enough to know if the femaie port was filled.


I just played around with this. Could not create any situation that it tried to close the port with a cable attached.


----------



## GDN

Someone locally noted that the Superchargers (and other chargers) are no longer shown in the app, one small negative so far.

Also love the SC history, shows how many referral miles or the cost of each session.


----------



## Bigriver

GDN said:


> the Superchargers (and other chargers) are no longer shown in the app


SCs can now be seen on the map, under Location, if you zoom out. But it seems not to have level 2 options anymore.


----------



## Long Ranger

Bigriver said:


> When comparing the new and old app last night, after updating one phone while leaving the other on old app, noticed that going to the charger in the new app opens the charge port without giving you any indication that it is open. The old app then showed it to be open. So just checking what your charge setting is will cycle the charge port open and closed. Confirmed by doing this in eye site of the car.


There are two ways in the new app to bring up the charging slider. I see that if I click on the charging lightning bolt icon it opens and closes the port like you say. However, if you click on the battery icon at the top, it brings up the charging slider without messing with the charge port.


----------



## Long Ranger

shareef777 said:


> Outside of the SOC and location, what does the widget provide? Was hoping for controls like the old one, but that seems missing now.


With the new style widget, you can place it on your Home Screen and use it as the app icon. And it's actually readable in Dark Mode! (We were at the one year anniversary of that being broken on the old widget).

But yeah, no control buttons on the widget itself. However the app is pretty quick for that. The thing I liked on the old widget was that it confirmed when the car was asleep. With the new widget, I think the location disappears when the car is asleep, but I'm not sure yet if that's a reliable sleep indicator.


----------



## Bigriver

So about the widget…. I had tried it a long time ago, it was awful, so I deleted it from my Home Screen. Now it is not showing as an option to add. Am wondering if the new app only updated the widget for those who already had it? Anyone else without the widget able to add it after they updated to the new app?

I did try rebooting my phone and deleted and reinstalled the Tesla app. Still no widget option.

Edit: it is the Today View (the left most screen) that the widget is not an option. Long press on blank Home Screen did bring up widget search, which successfully found Tesla. Now the only problem is that it recolored my model 3, and put different wheels on it. 🤨


----------



## SoFlaModel3

shareef777 said:


> Outside of the SOC and location, what does the widget provide? Was hoping for controls like the old one, but that seems missing now.


Controls are risky in my opinion… your screen activates in your pocket and who knows what will happen …


----------



## Long Ranger

Bigriver said:


> Edit: it is the Today View (the left most screen) that the widget is not an option. Long press on blank Home Screen did bring up widget search, which successfully found Tesla.


I was about to ask how you were trying to find the widget. On Today View it's not there anymore if you go to Edit->Customize, because that's where you find old style widgets. It should have been there on Today View if you went to Edit and then hit the "+" at the top of the screen. In any case, sounds like you got it, now you just need to paint your car to match!


----------



## 2Kap

shareef777 said:


> Outside of the SOC and location, what does the widget provide? Was hoping for controls like the old one, but that seems missing now.


After playing with it. It doesn't do anything but open the app. But Atleast I can add it to my Home Screen. Lol


----------



## sduck

I hope someone will provide a detailed explanation about how to add this new widget to the iphone, as I can't figure it out.


----------



## 2Kap

sduck said:


> I hope someone will provide a detailed explanation about how to add this new widget to the iphone, as I can't figure it out.


Okay. 
1. Swipe right all the way on your phone screen to the search/widget page. 
2. Scroll all the way down to the bottom of that page and select "edit". 
3. Click on the "+" at the top right corner. 
4. Search for the Tesla Widget. 
5. Pick which size you want and add it 
6. Drag it to your Home Screen or in a stack or wherever you want it to be.


----------



## sduck

Thanks. Still doesn't work. Step 3, my "+" button is on the top left. Even so, searching does not find it.


----------



## mrau

@sduck …. Also, you can just hold-touch on blank area on your Home Screen. Apps start to wiggle. Press the + icon in upper left. Just look for widget you want to add.


----------



## sduck

It's not showing up for me. And judging by what I'm seeing on facebook right now, it's not just me.


----------



## Long Ranger

sduck said:


> It's not showing up for me. And judging by what I'm seeing on facebook right now, it's not just me.


Try power cycling your phone. I've seen that fix missing widgets before.


----------



## sduck

Tried that, doesn’t help. And I’m following the instructions given here and elsewhere, no confusion about how to do this, it’s just not showing up as an option. It shows up fine on my iPad, but not my phone. Weird.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

sduck said:


> Tried that, doesn't help. And I'm following the instructions given here and elsewhere, no confusion about how to do this, it's just not showing up as an option. It shows up fine on my iPad, but not my phone. Weird.


Here is step by step…

Hold down, get the apps wiggling, click + in the top left










Search comes up










Search for Tesla










Tap Tesla, add widget










Widget is added


----------



## Skione65

Is there a way to show or toggle between miles and percent in the app on charging or is it dictated by which one you have selected in the car? (I.e. mirroring the car selection)

Ski


----------



## Maxpilot

Does having the Tesla app widget on the home screen keep the car from going to sleep?


----------



## 2Kap

sduck said:


> Tried that, doesn't help. And I'm following the instructions given here and elsewhere, no confusion about how to do this, it's just not showing up as an option. It shows up fine on my iPad, but not my phone. Weird.


Ah okay. The only other thing I can think to do is delete the app and reinstall it.

no clue why it wouldn't show up in your search.


----------



## shareef777

sduck said:


> Tried that, doesn't help. And I'm following the instructions given here and elsewhere, no confusion about how to do this, it's just not showing up as an option. It shows up fine on my iPad, but not my phone. Weird.


Delete the Tesla app and reinstall it. I've had issues where an installed app's widget was missing or non-functioning. The only way I got it fixed was to delete and re-download the app.


----------



## sduck

2Kap said:


> Ah okay. The only other thing I can think to do is delete the app and reinstall it.
> 
> no clue why it wouldn't show up in your search.


As I said, weird. I followed all the various versions of the instructions on my iphone, it just didn't work - last night. Today, it showed up. I didn't even delete the app or anything, apparently it just decided it was time.


----------



## 2Kap

sduck said:


> As I said, weird. I followed all the various versions of the instructions on my iphone, it just didn't work - last night. Today, it showed up. I didn't even delete the app or anything, apparently it just decided it was time.


Haha. That's software for you.


----------



## Gordon87

I have a question regarding the new Tesla app for iPhone: I don't see a button for using Face ID, like the old app. Under the old app, selecting the Settings gear gave you a Face ID button just above the Calendar Sync button. Under the new app, Profile > Settings gear gives you the Calendar Sync button, but no Face ID button. Does this mean Face ID won't work for the Tesla app, or isn't necessary?


----------



## iChris93

Gordon87 said:


> I have a question regarding the new Tesla app for iPhone: I don't see a button for using Face ID, like the old app. Under the old app, selecting the Settings gear gave you a Face ID button just above the Calendar Sync button. Under the new app, Profile > Settings gear gives you the Calendar Sync button, but no Face ID button. Does this mean Face ID won't work for the Tesla app, or isn't necessary?


Did that ever work?


----------



## Gordon87

iChris93 said:


> Did that ever work?


Well, I always had it selected and whenever I needed to open the app, there was no delay or sign-in required. Maybe it always now just opens if your iPhone is unlocked (which it would be if you were selecting the app).


----------



## iChris93

Gordon87 said:


> Well, I always had it selected and whenever I needed to open the app, there was no delay or sign-in required. Maybe it always now just opens if your iPhone is unlocked (which it would be if you were selecting the app).


I think it works now the same as it did before. Even though there was an option to use FaceID, I don't think it was ever used to authentic opening the app. I'm not sure what that option was for.


----------



## Long Ranger

Skione65 said:


> Is there a way to show or toggle between miles and percent in the app on charging or is it dictated by which one you have selected in the car? (I.e. mirroring the car selection)
> 
> Ski


It's based upon whether you have miles or percent selected in the car (which is same as before).


----------



## Long Ranger

Maxpilot said:


> Does having the Tesla app widget on the home screen keep the car from going to sleep?


No, the widget won't keep the car from sleeping.


----------



## Bigriver

iChris93 said:


> Even though there was an option to use FaceID, I don't think it was ever used to authentic opening the app. I'm not sure what that option was for.


I had not previously given the security/Face ID of the Tesla app much thought. I don't care so much about just opening the app, but I think Face ID or the account password should be required when authorizing the car to be started remotely. That bypasses the PIN to drive. The old app required the Tesla account password to be entered. The new app lets the user authorize the car to be driven with no further authentication.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.0.1 now out with bug fixes I assume (same release notes).


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 4.0.1 now out with bug fixes I assume (same release notes).


Well, on my iPad, it no longer likes my VPN being enabled…couldn't connect to the car until I deleted the app, reinstalled the app and then shut off the VPN…


----------



## Eli

iOS seems to aggressively cache the installed widgets and only rebuilds the list periodically. For me it took several minutes after restarting the phone for the Tesla widget to show up in the widget gallery. Hopefully they adjust this in iOS 15, I've had the same confusion with other apps.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> Well, on my iPad, it no longer likes my VPN being enabled…couldn't connect to the car until I deleted the app, reinstalled the app and then shut off the VPN…


I've never used VPN on my iPhone, but does it have a split tunnel option? I'm not sure which VPN you are using, but many times if you connect to a corporate VPN you get locked from having local network access. It helps protect the corporate network from your personal surfing and any virus or danger you might encounter.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> I've never used VPN on my iPhone, but does it have a split tunnel option? I'm not sure which VPN you are using, but many times if you connect to a corporate VPN you get locked from having local network access. It helps protect the corporate network from your personal surfing and any virus or danger you might encounter.


The VPN does have a split tunnel option, never been able to figure it out (to work as advertise), so it's just easier for me to disconnect the VPN when required (home use, using Bitdefender).


----------



## Nom

I was wondering about this widget thing. I didn’t seem to have the option. Tried again today - it was right there ready to go. So, like others, I also experienced a delay. Now, I wonder if I will actually gain value from it. TBD.


----------



## skygraff

Can't say I"m thrilled with how long it takes to wake up but appreciate that they've made it possible to use send commands while waking. Still can't use the media controls to play/pause YouTube videos (haven't tested other content yet). Still no way to disable/reduce notifications when bluetooth is intentionally turned off.

Those concerns aside, one amazing upgrade is that HomeLink now works even if location services are turned off! The way my detached garage is aligned, that's going to make things so much easier so I hope it wasn't a mistake they plan to correct.


----------



## WonderlandRising

Long Ranger said:


> No, the widget won't keep the car from sleeping.


It does go to sleep, but the widget will wake the car up throughout the day at random intervals to update. I didn't drive yesterday or use the app, just had the widget on my homescreen. TeslaFi recorded 20 idles.


----------



## frankenstein897

Newb here. New to this forum and a new Tesla owner as of last night. Sorry if this post isn’t in the right spot or if I am interrupting a conversation.  As I mentioned I am new owner and when I go into the app it shows 3 of my same car. I scroll through each of them and they all have the same settings. Did I mess something up? Is that normal? A bug?

I am attempting to attach a screenshot to show what I am talking about. I hope it works.


----------



## Mike

frankenstein897 said:


> Newb here. New to this forum and a new Tesla owner as of last night. Sorry if this post isn't in the right spot or if I am interrupting a conversation.  As I mentioned I am new owner and when I go into the app it shows 3 of my same car. I scroll through each of them and they all have the same settings. Did I mess something up? Is that normal? A bug?
> 
> I am attempting to attach a screenshot to show what I am talking about. I hope it works.


Welcome to the forum!

I'm no subject matter expert with the app or smart phones in general, but to confirm: the Tesla app on your Apple iPhone is showing three of your cars at once?

If so, I'd try the old "delete the app and reinstall the app" trick first.

Cheers.


----------



## SalisburySam

frankenstein897 said:


> Newb here. New to this forum and a new Tesla owner as of last night. Sorry if this post isn't in the right spot or if I am interrupting a conversation.  As I mentioned I am new owner and when I go into the app it shows 3 of my same car. I scroll through each of them and they all have the same settings. Did I mess something up? Is that normal? A bug?
> 
> I am attempting to attach a screenshot to show what I am talking about. I hope it works.


Congratulations! Buy a new Tesla and get 3 of them, wow!

No, that is not the normal display. I'd try three things: (1) hard close the app, then re-open. If still a problem (2) close the app, turn off the device completely, re-start, and try again. If same problem, @Mike nailed it: delete the entire app, then re-install, re-setup, and see what you get.

On a different note, you may wish to look into joining one of several Tesla owners groups in our state. There's one for the Piedmont, and another for the Triad areas, both near me. There are others across the state as well.


----------



## frankenstein897

Thanks Guys! I will try all of those things. I will post what fixes it. It's weird.

BTW, I absolutely love this car. I will look into the Piedmont group as well.

Thanks!!


----------



## Long Ranger

WonderlandRising said:


> It does go to sleep, but the widget will wake the car up throughout the day at random intervals to update. I didn't drive yesterday or use the app, just had the widget on my homescreen. TeslaFi recorded 20 idles.


Huh, maybe I spoke too soon about the new widget. Have you tried deleting the widget and verifying that your car sleeps continuously without it?


----------



## frankenstein897

So deleting the app and re-installing it worked. thanks all!!!


----------



## WonderlandRising

Long Ranger said:


> Huh, maybe I spoke too soon about the new widget. Have you tried deleting the widget and verifying that your car sleeps continuously without it?


Yup! As soon as I delete the widget, the car stays asleep continuously.

I know we can turn off background updates in the settings, but I think that would lead to other issues.


----------



## 2Kap

Anybody try using smart summon with the new update? It was taking minutes to “warm up” despite the car already being in standby mode. I just gave up waiting on it.


----------



## Ksb466

Cool visualization in app as its driven. Moving wheels, a/c and road.


----------



## tivoboy

2Kap said:


> Anybody try using smart summon with the new update? It was taking minutes to "warm up" despite the car already being in standby mode. I just gave up waiting on it.


I've been using it a bit more in the past few days, it connects maybe SLIGHTLY faster, but it only takes 2 attempts to get it to move (car connects, then disconnects) vs. 4 attempts.


----------



## jdcollins5

I have recently purchased the FSD subscription and have been testing the different features. Once I understood how the new-to-me Go to Target and Come to Me features work now, it did take some time to connect to car and become ready to move. I was never able to complete a full move without disconnecting at least once. It was a good thing that I was practicing in a parking lot that was not busy.

Other than the wait time and disconnects, it did complete the moves successfully.


----------



## jsmay311

WonderlandRising said:


> It does go to sleep, but the widget will wake the car up throughout the day at random intervals to update. I didn't drive yesterday or use the app, just had the widget on my homescreen. TeslaFi recorded 20 idles.


Idk about this. I installed the widget yesterday morning and haven't observed a single unexplained wake-up in TeslaFi since then.

What are the "background update" settings that you mentioned?


----------



## GDN

jsmay311 said:


> Idk about this. I installed the widget yesterday morning and haven't observed a single unexplained wake-up in TeslaFi since then.
> 
> What are the "background update" settings that you mentioned?


I also agree it is not the widget. Over the last 45 days I've had a few periods where my car would wake up and then sleep once every hour or so - for no apparent reason. It is not consistent, it won't do it every day. I figure it is some sort of SW bug in general. It has not changed behavior since I added the widget a number of days back. Most days it has slept like it should, a couple of days back I had one of those wake every hour scenarios. All of the above in the garage with no disturbances.


----------



## shareef777

I just wanna say I absolutely love the new app. The widgets always have the latest info and love the timer that shows the last check so you know how old that data is.

But what’s even more shocking is how FAST the app is. I can touch the widget and have practically instant access to controls. It’s insane to say, but I think the app update is easily the greatest update to our 3 or Y in over a year. FINALLY got that 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Long Ranger

shareef777 said:


> The widgets always have the latest info and love the timer that shows the last check so you know how old that data is.


Good to know it's working for someone, because that's not my experience with the new widget. The data is usually really stale for me unless I open the app. For example, yesterday my wife took the car and hours later the widget was still reporting the state from before her trip. I don't think my timer ever resets to zero unless I open the app. In contrast, the old widget was almost always up to date for me.


----------



## Bigriver

The new widget is nice looking, I like that I can have one for each car, and I like that it tells how long it has been since it updated. But, like @Long Ranger, I do not find it up to date (I never found the old widget up to date either.) Furthermore, I have had a 0% success rate at getting to the car via the widget. It just freezes. So here is what my widget just looked like, saying it had updated 14 hours ago:









then when I tried to access the car, this is the frozen screen I get with the status 5 days ago with the location being the middle of a drive:








So I close out the frozen screen and then could get into the car controls via the widget, but only after about a 20 to 30 second wait.

My conclusion is that it is fastest to access the cars via the app itself. I don't care that much as I don't access them on my phone all that much, and all I ultimately care about is that they do connect without timing out. I do very much appreciate that the phone as key works on the model 3 even if it wasn't the last car selected in the app.


----------



## lance.bailey

i can't find "come to me" or "go to target" in the new app. I lost "come to me" a couple of car updates back and I lost goto target with the iOS 4.blah update earlier this week.


----------



## Ksb466

See pic. Click go to target and it toggles to come to me if I recall right


----------



## lance.bailey

I don't get "Go To Target" where you get it. I think I have "start or some such. I'll screen grab when I can summon (both the car and I are currently drinking "juice" )


----------



## WonderlandRising

So it looks like I had some rogue past app somewhere that was causing the car to keep waking up… weird that when I removed the widget, it would stop doing it for a bit but then it came back over the days of testing.

Anyway, did the token / password reset and I can confirm that the car now stays asleep with the widget running.



GDN said:


> I also agree it is not the widget. Over the last 45 days I've had a few periods where my car would wake up and then sleep once every hour or so - for no apparent reason. It is not consistent, it won't do it every day. I figure it is some sort of SW bug in general. It has not changed behavior since I added the widget a number of days back. Most days it has slept like it should, a couple of days back I had one of those wake every hour scenarios. All of the above in the garage with no disturbances.


----------



## 2Kap

Glad it just wasn't something I was doing wrong, lol.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.0.2 now available. Same notes. Likely just bug fixes.


----------



## shareef777

Wife’s phone key disappeared. I’ve seen that happen on her phone before and on mine as well. Anyone know the cause of this?


----------



## jdcollins5

shareef777 said:


> Wife's phone key disappeared. I've seen that happen on her phone before and on mine as well. Anyone know the cause of this?


When I have installed both 4.0.1 and 4.0.2, my phone key would not connect and I had to use my key card. Both times I have had to delete my phone key and re-pair. After doing this my wife's phone key has worked fine.

Anyone know why other than a bug?


----------



## GDN

I've not had that issue with either of the two release. I will note it seems I need to have the phone much closer to the door to get it to unlock.


----------



## Madmolecule

It would still be nice to get some additional functionality in the app. They’re starting with a marketplace, but the inbox is barely used, I would like to see some connectivity of course to other Tesla owners in the nearby area, but at minimum they should add coupons and specials for businesses that are next to supercharger locations. This should be something that you could opt in or out of if you like. Of course there’s already apps like TripAdvisor to find things in your area, but it would be cool to get a special deal somewhere because you are a Tesla owner, and using the supercharger nearby. Wi-Fi sentry mode viewer would be nice. Also a vehicle statistics page


----------



## shareef777

shareef777 said:


> Wife's phone key disappeared. I've seen that happen on her phone before and on mine as well. Anyone know the cause of this?


Her phone (ios) was low on space. My guess is this might be an app offload feature that broke it. What was weird is the main app page shows "setup phone key" under security. Tapping into that though shows the key is already setup and connected, though the car doesn't see it. Logged off and back on and then it shows no key setup and had to go thru the process.


----------



## bwilson4web

This was a pleasant surprise after iPhone IOS and recent Tesla firmware updates:









In the past, it was a guessing game about where the charge limit was set. Seeing the BMS estimated range is a lot more useful. Also:








Retired engineer, I prefer this orthogonal view from the top.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey

I don't have that charge limit bar below the four icons. I'm running 14.8 iOS, 4.02 of the app and 32.10 on the car


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> I don't have that charge limit bar below the four icons. I'm running 14.8 iOS, 4.02 of the app and 32.10 on the car


Click the bolt to make it appear.


----------



## fritter63

Does anyone here have Powerwall installed and understand the new "energy" display in the iOS app? It's confusing as hell.


----------



## lance.bailey

D'oh! Thanks Chris.

but I have to wonder, is there more functionality to that bolt when you are charging (stop/resume/release/...) or is that bolt only for [temporarily) displaying the charge bar? if so - then why have the bolt icon? I'd much rather have both a frunk and trunk release icon.


----------



## shareef777

lance.bailey said:


> D'oh! Thanks Chris.
> 
> but I have to wonder, is there more functionality to that bolt when you are charging (stop/resume/release/...) or is that bolt only for [temporarily) displaying the charge bar? if so - then why have the bolt icon? I'd much rather have both a frunk and trunk release icon.


Suppose the idea is that the frunk has no easy way to open it outside of the app or getting in the vehicle and tapping the screen, whereas the trunk has a physical button. If you're not near the vehicle then whoever needs the trunk opened can still press the button (after you tap unlock). Though I agree in that I'd rather have a trunk button as I adjust the charge settings even less frequently.

Why not have 5 icons (leading to someone needing something else and asking why not have 6 icons 🤣)


----------



## garsh

lance.bailey said:


> but I have to wonder, is there more functionality to that bolt when you are charging (stop/resume/release/...) or is that bolt only for [temporarily) displaying the charge bar?


The "bolt" bar also lets you adjust the charge level in addition to showing you the current charge state.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

lance.bailey said:


> D'oh! Thanks Chris.
> 
> but I have to wonder, is there more functionality to that bolt when you are charging (stop/resume/release/...) or is that bolt only for [temporarily) displaying the charge bar? if so - then why have the bolt icon? I'd much rather have both a frunk and trunk release icon.


It also opens the charge port.


----------



## lance.bailey

i must be thick because when I tap it, I only get the charge as (as per @iChris93 above). I don't see an open port. maybe it's time for tri-focals


----------



## Long Ranger

lance.bailey said:


> i must be thick because when I tap it, I only get the charge as (as per @iChris93 above). I don't see an open port. maybe it's time for tri-focals


You're just looking at the wrong thing. You need to look at your actual physical car, not the virtual image of it.

The bolt icon opens the charge port and shows the charging slider.

Click on the battery icon at the top to show the charging slider without opening your charge port.


----------



## skygraff

Would be great to have user customization for the 4 front page buttons.

Homelink (now that I don’t have to have location turned on) and vent are my most used buttons and, since reading about it earlier in this thread, I’ve never used the bolt (vs battery icon) since I don’t want to open the port.


----------



## lance.bailey

Long Ranger said:


> You're just looking at the wrong thing. You need to look at your actual physical car, not the virtual image of it.
> 
> The bolt icon opens the charge port and shows the charging slider.
> 
> Click on the battery icon at the top to show the charging slider without opening your charge port.


hmph, checked this morning and yep, tapping on the bolt opened the port. tapping again closed it. open close open close. yesterday i must have been flapping the port like a bird trying to dry a wet wing.

heaven forbid that the UI be consistent. when I tap the frunk button I get a warning "are you sure" pop up. what would be so unfashionable about a line of text saying "charge port opened" when the bolt is tapped (or "charge port closed" to complete the current flap at hand).

hmph. no, i said that. sorry.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

lance.bailey said:


> hmph, checked this morning and yep, tapping on the bolt opened the port. tapping again closed it. open close open close. yesterday i must have been flapping the port like a bird trying to dry a wet wing.
> 
> heaven forbid that the UI be consistent. when I tap the frunk button I get a warning "are you sure" pop up. what would be so unfashionable about a line of text saying "charge port opened" when the bolt is tapped (or "charge port closed" to complete the current flap at hand).
> 
> hmph. no, i said that. sorry.


Well the frunk does that because you can't close it from the app so an accidental tap there is brutal.


----------



## RickO2018

What is the purpose of “Start” under Controls in the new app? Wouldn’t Summon or turning on climate serve the same purpose?


----------



## iChris93

RickO2018 said:


> What is the purpose of "Start" under Controls in the new app? Wouldn't Summon or turning on climate serve the same purpose?


Start has always been there. It allows remote authorization to drive the vehicle.


----------



## bwilson4web

I can’t find the ‘unlock’ charge port control. Flapping the charge port cover works but I have to go into the cabin to unlock the adapter.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey

when charging I get a "stop charging" below the energy bar. does pressing that release the adapter?


----------



## bwilson4web

lance.bailey said:


> when charging I get a "stop charging" below the energy bar. does pressing that release the adapter?


Yes. My problem is charging stops when it reaches the limit. I can remove the J1772 but the adapter can remain locked until I get in cabin to unlock the port. More irritating than a problem.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger

bwilson4web said:


> Yes. My problem is charging stops when it reaches the limit. I can remove the J1772 but the adapter can remain locked until I get in cabin to unlock the port. More irritating than a problem.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Have you tried Controls and then tapping on the charge port? I've only used a J1772 once with the new app, but I know I unlocked it from the app and that's how I think I did it.


----------



## undergrove

fritter63 said:


> Does anyone here have Powerwall installed and understand the new "energy" display in the iOS app? It's confusing as hell.


I don't know if this is the right place to discuss this, however the Solar Forum here is not very active. The Tesla Owners Forum was much better, but it is now closed to new input.

The Mods can send this there if they think it appropriate.

I have solar cells and 2 Powerwalls. I think most of the changes to the app are good but there are some takeaways and the differences can be confusing.

The front page real time display now shows pictograms instead of the simple diagram for Solar, Home, Powerwalls, and Grid. It also shows total energy production up front.

Pressing the Energy button takes you to the graph section.
The Bad: You can no longer display the graphs for Home, Solar, Powerwall, and Grid simultaneously. You can only display the graph for each separately.

The Good: You can choose to display the energy destinations or sources in each specific graph as well as getting specific numbers below.

The Impact button
The Good: It displays the same circular Self Powered graph and Solar Offset bar graph, plus a new Time-of-Use graph & numbers.

The Bad: The separate Backup History button is gone. The Backup History summary is at the bottom of the Impact section.

Worse: When you select View All Events below the summary you get a list similar to the old one, but now you get a starting time and an ending time but there is only. a date for the starting time. If the ending time is the next day it is no longer indicated, so if your outage started at 6 AM and ended at 6 PM the next day, it appears as if it was only 12 hours. The only indication that it was longer is to the right, where it says the duration was "a day." In fact it was 1.5 days.

Settings
Pretty much the same, but Time-Based-Control only incudes the option to maximize savings by using the battery during Peak hours. There is no Balanced option. I never understood exactly what it did or why I would want to use it. I always set it to maximize savings.
There is a new option to join the beta of the Tesla Virtual Power Plant.

There is no Backup only setting

There is a new separate button to Go Off Grid which replaces the Self Powered option that was in Settings. It allows you to connect your phone directly to the Powerwall, presumably to give you control and data even if the internet goes down. I haven't tested this yet.

Apologies to those in this Thread for whom this is irrelevant.


----------



## lance.bailey

bwilson4web said:


> Yes. My problem is charging stops when it reaches the limit. I can remove the J1772 but the adapter can remain locked until I get in cabin to unlock the port. More irritating than a problem.
> 
> Bob Wilson


did some experimenting on a cloudy Saturday morning.


when not plugged in, the bolt button opens the physical port (no messaging) and displays the charge limit bar
when plugged in and charging, the bold button is solid green, does nothing on being tapped and the display shows the charge limit bar. there is an animated graphic showing green electricity flowing into car. there are details on that screen as to time left, current charge and limit. Below the charge limit bar there is a button to "Stop charging"
when the "stop charging" button is touched, it spllits into two buttons "Unlock charge port" and "Start Charging"
When charging is finished, the "stop charging" button changes to "unlock charge port"

I could not find a list of superchargers which the old app had on the sub page for charging. With all charging on the main page, I don't know where they hid that list. You used to be able to tap a site and routing to that site from current location would be put into the car's navigation.

I think, that with the collection of "unlock charge port", "start charging", and "stop charging" that a "open port" and "close port" could have been put under the charge limit bar which is displayed when the car is not plugged in and you tap the bolt (which one dependant on the current open/close status of the port). The room is there on the screen and it would have been more intuitive than opening the port with no message.

*Yes, now I know that the port opens when you push the bolt button, but good UI should never depend on people already knowing how to do something. Good UI design is for people who do not know.*


----------



## bwilson4web

lance.bailey said:


> when charging I get a "stop charging" below the energy bar. does pressing that release the adapter?


If charging, yes, but not when charging end at the limit I set. Still had to duck into cabin.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey

bwilson4web said:


> If charging, yes, but not when charging end at the limit I set. Still had to duck into cabin.
> 
> Bob Wilson


read my post from earlier today where I did a bunch of experimenting with the new app and charging, not charging, opening port, releasing port, and later this evening - drinking port.


----------



## RickO2018

Yesterday I noticed while in a parking lot, “Come to Me” or “ Go to Target” was missing from the summon features. Only forward and back.


----------



## iChris93

RickO2018 said:


> Yesterday I noticed while in a parking lot, "Come to Me" or " Go to Target" was missing from the summon features. Only forward and back.


It probably said "warming up" in text that is harder to see.


----------



## mrau

lance.bailey said:


> I could not find a list of superchargers which the old app had on the sub page for charging.


On the new app you have to press Location, which will bring up a map. You then zoom in/out on the map and it will show Supercharger locations pins as they come into view. It also shows a number of how many are available. If you touch the supercharger pin you then have option to send info to the car.

I liked the old list style better.


----------



## lance.bailey

mrau said:


> On the new app you have to press Location, which will bring up a map. You then zoom in/out on the map and it will show Supercharger locations pins as they come into view. It also shows a number of how many are available. If you touch the supercharger pin you then have option to send info to the car.
> 
> I liked the old list style better.


yeah, old list was better and being a part of the charging submenu - better located.


----------



## lance.bailey

iChris93 said:


> It probably said "warming up" in text that is harder to see.


mine's been warming up since the app upgrade a week or more back. sigh.

I believe that I got it to stop warming up only once and that was by walking to the car to open/close a door. Obviously at that point "come to me" was meaningless as I had "gone to it"

this is a great example of something that did work and after an update no longer works. In another thread (that I cannot be bothered to look up) there was a dismissal of the thought that as Tesla fixes one thing another breaks which is similar to the IBM fiasco of the 1980s (70s?) which was in part responsible to the formalization of software engineering. Series of bug-fix releases with evidence of existing functionality breaking after a bug-fix release is not comforting to those of us with experience or study (or both) in large scale software systems.


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> mine's been warming up since the app upgrade a week or more back. sigh.
> 
> I believe that I got it to stop warming up only once and that was by walking to the car to open/close a door. Obviously at that point "come to me" was meaningless as I had "gone to it"
> 
> this is a great example of something that did work and after an update no longer works. In another thread (that I cannot be bothered to look up) there was a dismissal of the thought that as Tesla fixes one thing another breaks which is similar to the IBM fiasco of the 1980s (70s?) which was in part responsible to the formalization of software engineering. Series of bug-fix releases with evidence of existing functionality breaking after a bug-fix release is not comforting to those of us with experience or study (or both) in large scale software systems.


Yeah, it's pretty useless.


----------



## gary in NY

lance.bailey said:


> mine's been warming up since the app upgrade a week or more back. sigh.
> 
> I believe that I got it to stop warming up only once and that was by walking to the car to open/close a door. Obviously at that point "come to me" was meaningless as I had "gone to it"
> 
> this is a great example of something that did work and after an update no longer works. In another thread (that I cannot be bothered to look up) there was a dismissal of the thought that as Tesla fixes one thing another breaks which is similar to the IBM fiasco of the 1980s (70s?) which was in part responsible to the formalization of software engineering. Series of bug-fix releases with evidence of existing functionality breaking after a bug-fix release is not comforting to those of us with experience or study (or both) in large scale software systems.


My summon works fine


----------



## RickO2018

It’s interesting that at home (when I don’t need summon) the “go to target”option comes up quickly. The parking lot I referenced earlier could now be a dead zone, or perhaps the car isn’t recognizing the area as a parking lot, although it did before. Will need to check it out at a different parking lot.


----------



## Madmolecule

Just a button away


----------



## lance.bailey

in 2021.24.5 i had a few "go to target" show up, but only at home and only a couple of times. I think that in another thread I mentioned the irony of this because I have smart summon/stay awake/whatever turned off for at home.

since 2021.24.5 I have not seen "come to me" in any parking lot including ones where it used to be available. since the iOS app upgrade it got worse and I have the "warming up" forever situation.

So I think that this is a combination of 2021.24.5 and the new iOS app. Has anyone checked to see how "come to me" is working on the latest android phone app?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.1.0 dropped


----------



## mrau

New IOS app 4.1.0 now shows both Charge Limit percent and miles on the main screen.


----------



## GDN

I don't know if this was in the redesigned app, or just the latest 4.1 version, but discovered this on the climate screen - swipe up on the bottom half and get a "Defrost" button. I don't recall what the last app did, but also like internal and external temps listed.


----------



## mrau

Nice. I did not seen the Defrost before. 
That Defrost button is a bit hidden. I wonder when the temps get closer to freezing if the Defrost button will be more visible.


----------



## Bigriver

It also now shows white seats on the model 3. No such love for the model X with cream seats; they still show as black.


----------



## 2Kap

It appears that smart summon doesn’t get stuck on “warming up” anymore. Not sure if it’s the app update or the car update to 32.22


----------



## shareef777

What's cool is that it recognizes if the 3rd row is up or down.


----------



## Mike

Bigriver said:


> It also now shows white seats on the model 3. No such love for the model X with cream seats; they still show as black.
> View attachment 39977


I wonder if the rendered map within the UI in that app picture is the true vehicle position.

If so, that means they are showing off


----------



## shareef777

shareef777 said:


> What's cool is that it recognizes if the 3rd row is up or down.


And I jinxed myself. Not showing the third row up in our Y (or heated seats for it) and now am wondering if I just imagined the whole thing 😜


----------



## Mike

How does one change the amps via the latest ios version?

Cant seem to find where that is hidden.


----------



## shareef777

Mike said:


> How does one change the amps via the latest ios version?
> 
> Cant seem to find where that is hidden.


As far as I know you couldn't set the amp draw via the app. In car only.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> How does one change the amps via the latest ios version?
> 
> Cant seem to find where that is hidden.


Need 2021.36+


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> Need 2021.36+


Thanks. I knew I saw it somewhere on line…


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.1.1 same notes as 4.1.0


----------



## Eli

New app update now includes a larger widget with quick controls:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Top post updated for 4.2.0


----------



## Eli

There's also hidden strings and resources found in 4.2.0 that references remote camera viewing for live cameras and sentry clips. Also requests access to phone's microphone, maybe you can eventually talk to people near the car?











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448506504257150976
There are also strings referencing options to disable in-car purchases of upgrades.


----------



## TrevP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448506607973765130


----------



## JWardell

That means I can finally get rid of the sluggish Roadie, and replace with a SSD...maybe dig up that way to format it to do both dashcam and music


----------



## 2Kap

JWardell said:


> That means I can finally get rid of the sluggish Roadie, and replace with a SSD...maybe dig up that way to format it to do both dashcam and music


That's what I did with my ssd. Partitioned a few gigs for music and hopefully movies in the future.


----------



## shareef777

Wonder if live view will require wifi or a premium subscription.


----------



## Eli

shareef777 said:


> Wonder if live view will require wifi or a premium subscription.


From the app strings it seems to have some daily data limit, so I think that implies that it works over cellular where limiting data use becomes necessary.


----------



## iChris93

If you have a Tesla ordered, and an estimated delivery date, the EDD shows up in the app now. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/q7zb74


----------



## skygraff

Think it was covered earlier in this thread but definitely annoying that they’ve essentially removed info about supercharger locations.

I’m charging now at a pretty full bank (had to share power full) and I really wanted to keep an eye on the open stalls in case my walk to lunch took longer than expected. Tapping location shows the numbered pin and I can tap it to get the number of total stalls but it doesn’t update quickly and is difficult to view without focusing all attention.


----------



## San Jose Bart

Where is the solar usage data in the new v4.2.2 IOS app? If it's there, it's not easy to find. For us solar-only customers, the app appears to contain nothing but ads for Tesla products!

Update: (should have thought of trying this first): After the app auto-update to v4.2.2, solar customers should delete the app, re-install it, and re-enter their account info. This info came from Tesla support, which was very prompt and much better than the average tech support!


----------



## SysConsultant

San Jose Bart said:


> Where is the solar usage data in the new v4.2.2 IOS app? If it's there, it's not easy to find. For us solar-only customers, the app appears to contain nothing but ads for Tesla products!
> 
> Update: (should have thought of trying this first): After the app auto-update to v4.2.2, solar customers should delete the app, re-install it, and re-enter their account info. This info came from Tesla support, which was very prompt and much better than the average tech support!


Having to delete the app after you've updated it and then install the updated version again is a sign someone made a mistake in the installer. You shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## mrau

The new IOS app 4.2.2 also includes a way to see and adjust the charging Amps from the phone. In example screen shot you would press arrow next to the 32A to adjust.

Also there is new Schedule menu where you can adjust you Charging Time or Departure Times.


----------



## Mike

mrau said:


> The new IOS app 4.2.2 also includes a way to see and adjust the charging Amps from the phone. In example screen shot you would press arrow next to the 32A to adjust.
> 
> Also there is new Schedule menu where you can adjust you Charging Time or Departure Times.
> 
> View attachment 40372
> View attachment 40373


My car is on 32.21 and I have IOS 4.2.2 installed, but I do not see the options (change amps/schedule) as shown.


----------



## shareef777

mrau said:


> The new IOS app 4.2.2 also includes a way to see and adjust the charging Amps from the phone. In example screen shot you would press arrow next to the 32A to adjust.
> 
> Also there is new Schedule menu where you can adjust you Charging Time or Departure Times.
> 
> View attachment 40372
> View attachment 40373


That was available in 4.1.1 (previous version). Vehicle needed to be on 36.x for that to work though.


----------



## shareef777

Mike said:


> My car is on 32.21 and I have IOS 4.2.2 installed, but I do not see the options (change amps/schedule) as shown.


Vehicle needs to be 36.x


----------



## mrau

Thanks @shareef777 . I got the App update and Software update (2021.36.3) on the same day. Was not sure which one effected the change. Looks like it was both.


----------



## Kizzy

shareef777 said:


> That was available in 4.1.1 (previous version). Vehicle needed to be on 36.x for that to work though.


According to release notes, this was first available with app version 4.1.0.


----------



## GDN

4.2.3 was released on 10/31. I just saw it today, look like bug fixes.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

JWardell said:


> That means I can finally get rid of the sluggish Roadie, and replace with a SSD...maybe dig up that way to format it to do both dashcam and music


I quit using my Roadie months ago as a test and the random errors I was getting quickly stopped.

I might repurpose it and install Klipper on it for my 3d printer instead. It was a nice idea, but as soon as Tesla had a viewer, it was nearly worthless to me.


----------



## JWardell

Rick Steinwand said:


> I quit using my Roadie months ago as a test and the random errors I was getting quickly stopped.
> 
> I might repurpose it and install Klipper on it for my 3d printer instead. It was a nice idea, but as soon as Tesla had a viewer, it was nearly worthless to me.


It's still the only way to download to your phone on the go, sadly the tesla mobile app still doesn't let you view or download clips, just live view.
That's why you see so many people just take video of their screen


----------



## shareef777

JWardell said:


> It's still the only way to download to your phone on the go, sadly the tesla mobile app still doesn't let you view or download clips, just live view.
> That's why you see so many people just take video of their screen


I use an SD card/reader along with a Lightning SD reader for my iPhone.

Looking at testing out teslausb one day:
https://github.com/marcone/teslausb/


----------



## Rick Steinwand

shareef777 said:


> I use an SD card/reader along with a Lightning SD reader for my iPhone.
> 
> Looking at testing out teslausb one day:
> https://github.com/marcone/teslausb/


Sounds like a Roadie, without the phone app.


----------



## shareef777

Rick Steinwand said:


> Sounds like a Roadie, without the phone app.


Yeah, the hope is that because it ties directly back to my NAS (that's available 24/7) that it'd be able to sync ALL videos back without issue.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Sorry I was MIA, updated the first post with all of the recent details.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.3.0 allows for the customization of quick controls!!!


----------



## Steve Martin

I’m not seeing how to adjust the cabin overheat protection. I believe they updated the picture of my car in this release. It shows my white seats on the climate page. I don’t recall seeing that before. If it wasn’t updated in this release, it was a recent release.


----------



## skygraff

So happy to see the customizable buttons!

Never understood the redundancy on that front screen, especially now with so much realestate devoted to charging. Can definitely remove the lightning bolt.

It would be great to have more than 4 buttons since, depending on the time of year, I could switch between defrost and vent but I’d want to always have homelink available. HVAC is a must and the lock icon is useful to know the status and for when car camping (if only the latter, I could add it when needed). Really, the 4 buttons would be fine if they’d optimize interactivity on the avatar like in the car (touch the trunk/frunk/door to manage directly, display lock status on the avatar).

Separate note, I got .36 the other day and can now manage charge scheduling but it wouldn’t let me select a time and it took several attempts for the car and app to sync (they kept disagreeing with each other). Nice feature but needs some tweaking.


----------



## Eli

There's a lot of new resources under the covers that hint at future app features. It looks like they're planning to add saving clips from sentry mode. There's resources about unlocking parking gates around chargers, ability to buy Tesla gift cards, applying for loans in-app, and finding installers for Tesla Energy.

Another thing that wasn't mentioned is you can toggle notifications for when pre-conditioning is complete now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

There is a (good) bug in the app that lets you add more quick actions. Notice below I have 5. Apparently there is no limit and you can add every available icon so it's definitely a bug as there isn't enough spacing to handle that. 5 feels right to me though!

To do it, simply drag an icon to the right right of the row of 4 and drop it once the icon to the right isn't highlighted. That will add another row and allow your 5th icon!


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There is a (good) bug in the app that lets you add more quick actions. Notice below I have 5. Apparently there is no limit and you can add every available icon so it's definitely a bug as there isn't enough spacing to handle that. 5 feels right to me though!
> 
> To do it, simply drag an icon to the right right of the row of 4 and drop it once the icon to the right isn't highlighted. That will add another row and allow your 5th icon!
> 
> View attachment 40531


Why do you think it's a bug?


----------



## EpsilonKore

iChris93 said:


> Why do you think it's a bug?


At the minimum it's a sub optimal UI experience. You can't easily setup 5 icons without carefully dodging the 4th icon. It should be easy and obvious.


----------



## iChris93

EpsilonKore said:


> At the minimum it's a sub optimal UI experience. You can't easily setup 5 icons without carefully dodging the 4th icon. It should be easy and obvious.


Gotcha. I haven't tried to edit mine at all.


----------



## FRC

I only ever use the frunk button. So now I have 4 icons I don't use instead of 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Why do you think it's a bug?


Because you shouldn't be able to do this 😂


----------



## skygraff

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Because you shouldn't be able to do this 😂
> 
> View attachment 40532


As long as the touch points are distinct, it doesn't look horrible to me. I would never use that many but don't see why it shouldn't be user definable. It's not like Tesla is marketing the app as a controlled, proprietary UI or claiming the original 4 are optimized for everyone.

Giving end users flexibility to personalize their experience is in keeping with the driver profiles concept and I hope it remains an unsquashed bug.

For me, that means I'll be able to add both homelink and window venting as well as, maybe, defrost. If it's not hard coded, I'll probably remove the lightning bolt since, like in the car, it seems unnecessarily redundant.


----------



## GDN

That many icons on a row is obviously not ideal for most fingers. They could easily make multiple rows (the whole screen scrolls) and then everyone can have as many or as few as they like (except @FRC and you just need to choose the 3 you think are the prettiest cause you gotta have at least 4.)


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> View attachment 40533
> 
> 
> That many icons on a row is obviously not ideal for most fingers. They could easily make multiple rows (the whole screen scrolls) and then everyone can have as many or as few as they like (except @FRC and you just need to choose the 3 you think are the prettiest cause you gotta have at least 4.)


I funnied that because we're friends, not because it was actually funny!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There is a (good) bug in the app that lets you add more quick actions. Notice below I have 5. Apparently there is no limit and you can add every available icon so it's definitely a bug as there isn't enough spacing to handle that. 5 feels right to me though!
> 
> To do it, simply drag an icon to the right right of the row of 4 and drop it once the icon to the right isn't highlighted. That will add another row and allow your 5th icon!
> 
> View attachment 40531


I can't get this to work with the Android app.

EDIT.

Managed to get one to display on the second row using your technique. When saved, it displayed as 5.


----------



## 2Kap

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Because you shouldn't be able to do this 😂
> 
> View attachment 40532


How do you get more than 5? Once I get one added to the second row I can no longer get it to add more.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

2Kap said:


> How do you get more than 5? Once I get one added to the second row I can no longer get it to add more.


I actually haven't tried. That pic of the whole row was from someone replying to my Tweet showing 5.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I actually haven't tried. That pic of the whole row was from someone replying to my Tweet showing 5.


Photoshop?

Even though I was able to have 5 in the app, my Tesla widget still shows 4.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rick Steinwand said:


> Photoshop?
> 
> Even though I was able to have 5 in the app, my Tesla widget still shows 4.


I trusted the source that it was legit


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.3.1 now available with the same release notes as 4.3.0, so presumably just bug fixes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.4.0 now available


----------



## TrevP

Icon bug is still there! Yea


----------



## SoFlaModel3

They added a tip when you attempt to open the charge port with the ⚡ icon. Great for new owners!


----------



## Kizzy

Ooo! Just learned that 4.4 supports displaying how many kWh were added during a charge (with historical data coming later).

Edit: I'm on 4.4.0-810


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Kizzy said:


> View attachment 40712
> Ooo! Just learned that 4.4 supports displaying how many kWh were added during a charge (with historical data coming later).
> 
> Edit: I'm on 4.4.0-810


I have this installed on my iPad, and it says "7 mi added during last charging session". I'm on 120v, if that makes a difference. I plugged in for an hour to warm the battery. It's 10F out now.


----------



## Kizzy

Rick Steinwand said:


> I have this installed on my iPad, and it says "7 mi added during last charging session". I'm on 120v, if that makes a difference. I plugged in for an hour to warm the battery. It's 10F out now.


Sounds like it matches your range display units.


----------



## jmart38

Just received 4.4.1

Can't see any immediate changes and patch notes look the same as 4.4.0

Have been having problems with scheduled pre-conditioning and scheduled charging settings reverting back to their previous values, this seems a bit better now but haven't been able to test it much


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Top post updated for 4.4.1 (bug fix release)


----------



## bwilson4web

Thank you!

The earlier version would announce "notification" without any details. The new version, after a manual update, told me the driver side door was open: a problem I quickly fixed.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web

“Unlock charge port” is back!!

😁

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Top post updated for 4.4.1 (bug fix release)


I hope it solves what has become "problematic" again since I got 4.4. a few weeks ago: the inability to preheat my car via the app when the car is "sound asleep".


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Top post updated for 4.4.2 (bug fixes)


----------



## bwilson4web

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Top post updated for 4.4.2 (bug fixes)


I predict a new version soon:








<GRINS>

*SOLVED! (Version 4.4.3)*

Lessons learned:

NEVER release an update on Friday without a sleeping bag in office and a blackout plan.
NEVER release an update before leaving to catch a vacation flight.
Bob Wilson


----------



## jmart38

4.4.3 same patch notes


----------



## SoFlaModel3

jmart38 said:


> 4.4.3 same patch notes


Updating top post now.


----------



## jmart38

4.4.4 same patch notes lol


----------



## SoFlaModel3

jmart38 said:


> 4.4.4 same patch notes lol
> 
> View attachment 40988


Updating top post now.


----------



## jmart38

4.5.0

- Tesla Insurance policy holders can add their insurance card to Apple Wallet


----------



## SoFlaModel3

jmart38 said:


> 4.5.0
> 
> - Tesla Insurance policy holders can add their insurance card to Apple Wallet


Top post updated


----------



## SoFlaModel3

4.5.1 out. Same notes as 4.5.0. Top post updated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Actually, despite the same release notes Tesla added "Charge Stats"


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Actually, despite the same release notes Tesla added "Charge Stats"
> 
> View attachment 41140


That's pretty cool. Just wish it'd show the miles driven during that time as well.


----------



## Kizzy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Actually, despite the same release notes Tesla added "Charge Stats"
> 
> View attachment 41140


Do you still have five quick action buttons on the app Home Screen?


----------



## shareef777

Kizzy said:


> Do you still have five quick action buttons on the app Home Screen?


Yep, that's still there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Kizzy said:


> Do you still have five quick action buttons on the app Home Screen?


A good bug! However, my wife only has 4 and I tried to add a 5th for her and it wouldn't work so maybe the bug is fixed. All I can say is don't tinker with it or you might not get it back.


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> A good bug! However, my wife only has 4 and I tried to add a 5th for her and it wouldn't work so maybe the bug is fixed. All I can say is don't tinker with it or you might not get it back.
> 
> View attachment 41142


I took the fifth off, saved, and then was able to add it back (though did seem a bit more difficult to add, I REALLY had to drag to the edge of the screen to get it to work).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

shareef777 said:


> I took the fifth off, saved, and then was able to add it back (though did seem a bit more difficult to add, I REALLY had to drag to the edge of the screen to get it to work).


That's good to know. I think I need to take my wife's case off to reach to the edge.


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's good to know. I think I need to take my wife's case off to reach to the edge.


Likely, as I had to bend out my flexible case to reach out enough for it to work.


----------



## Park2670

shareef777 said:


> Likely, as I had to bend out my flexible case to reach out enough for it to work.


I did the same, took my phone out of its case, and was able to do it. Five buttons across the quick controls. iOS 15.3, iPhone12 Mini, Tesla app 4.5.1-864


----------



## bwilson4web

In the past weeks, I noticed the App shows a graphical image instead of the earlier, blocks and polygons:









A welcome change but I don't remember seeing an announcement of it.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey

do you mean a satellite image instead of a drawing?


----------



## bwilson4web

lance.bailey said:


> do you mean a satellite image instead of a drawing?


I don't know the source. Regardless, I've got a summon workaround.

Starting from park, summon attempts to backup a couple of meters even when there is a direct path. It will then turn the wheel and 'tour the parking lot.' But if I command 'forward' a meter or so and then go to target, it takes the direct route.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy

bwilson4web said:


> I don't know the source. Regardless, I've got a summon workaround.
> 
> Starting from park, summon attempts to backup a couple of meters even when there is a direct path. It will then turn the wheel and 'tour the parking lot.' But if I command 'forward' a meter or so and then go to target, it takes the direct route.
> 
> Bob Wilson


That little globe icon in the upper right corner is how you toggle between map views.


----------



## jmart38

4.6.0
- Charge Stats displays your vehicle energy charged and estimated costs
- (New) Submit comprehensive claims for Tesla Insurance policyholders
- (New) Support for actionable vehicle push notifications


----------



## shareef777

Latest update 4.6.0-885 started sending me notifications about cabin reaching temp on vehicles that have notifications disabled.


----------



## iChris93

shareef777 said:


> Latest update 4.6.0-885 started sending me notifications about cabin reaching temp on vehicles that have notifications disabled.


You get ones you don't want and I don't gets one I do want. (Software update).


----------



## bwilson4web

The App, version 4.6.0, now posts a notice that it is best to keep it running all the time. 

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

bwilson4web said:


> The App, version 4.6.0, now posts a notice that it is best to keep it running all the time.
> 
> Bob Wilson


That sounds…high maintenance.


----------



## jmart38

jmart38 said:


> 4.6.0
> - Charge Stats displays your vehicle energy charged and estimated costs
> - (New) Submit comprehensive claims for Tesla Insurance policyholders
> - (New) Support for actionable vehicle push notifications
> View attachment 41432


4.6.1
same release notes
326.9mb


----------



## SalisburySam

Mike said:


> That sounds…high maintenance.


Yeah, extra step to swipe the notification away. Another annoyance. Keeping the Tesla app open does not seem to consume much battery thankfully, at least on my aging iPhone7. Perhaps those with Tesla solar get benefits from keeping the app open.


----------



## bwilson4web

I opened my testa.com account to see how much charging cost on a 386 mile trip to Kentucky and back:

default in winter: 75% ~164 miles
100% SOC ~220 miles
charged on way up in Nashville *FREE* (a referral code) 81 mi
charged on way down in Nashville *FREE* ("") 63 mi
arrived home ~10% SOC, charged to winter default 75%
I have no credible way to estimate the SuperCharger costs because only "miles" are listed, not kWh and we know they are more expensive than the $0.12/kWh charged at home. So looking at the trip total:

92 kWh * $0.12 ~= $11.04 at home rate
63 mi + 80 mi = 143 mi of SuperCharger provided miles
237 Wh/mi from tripmeter -> 33.9 kWh of SuperCharger provided kWh
$0.29/kWh (pre-referral code) * 33.9 kWh ~= *~$9.83* expected SuperCharger fees
386 mi - 143 mi = 243 mi @237 Wh/mi = 57.6 kWh paid at $0.12/kWh ~= *$6.91 *expected home charging fees

*$16.74 *= $9.83 + $6.91 round trip cost estimate for 386 miles
$16.84 / 386 or $0.0436 / mi or $4.36 / 100 miles

One error is I used my efficient tripmeter 238 Wh/mi to try and convert the SuperCharger "miles" into kWh. There is probably a better conversion factor but I don't have it. Anyone?

The second problem was my credit card was listed as 'expired.' The expiration date was listed as expired, 07/2021? Huh? But the "Wallet" function of the App does not allow updating the card! So I had to add a second credit card to removed the one listed as expired. Then I could add it back with the 2025 expiration date and mark it as preferred:

An "expired" card did not trigger an error message or failure to use the SuperChargers
To "remove" an "expired" card, another payment method (I used a second credit card) has to be added
Then the original card with the current expiration date is re-added and recognized
I set the original credit card as perferred
Even trying to explain what happened is confusing. Everything is working but DANG!

I'm set but the next user will become pretty frustrated.

Bob Wilson


----------



## skygraff

shareef777 said:


> I took the fifth off, saved, and then was able to add it back (though did seem a bit more difficult to add, I REALLY had to drag to the edge of the screen to get it to work).


I had hope that would work but, on 4.6.1, can't swap a 5th control to my iPhone 12 mini. Wanted to replace defrost with vent but ended up back to 4 (even removed the case).


----------



## lance.bailey

i found when I added the fifth, I had to "grab" the left side of the icon and slide it over to the far right side of the row. By grabbing it on the side of the icon opposite to the side of the row on which I was adding it I could get the icon a bit more toward that side of the row and the icon was joined to the row. YMMV


----------



## skygraff

lance.bailey said:


> i found when I added the fifth, I had to "grab" the left side of the icon and slide it over to the far right side of the row. By grabbing it on the side of the icon opposite to the side of the row on which I was adding it I could get the icon a bit more toward that side of the row and the icon was grabbed. YMMV


Perfect explanation, works like a charm, thanks!


----------



## jmart38

Version 4.7.0 • 320.9 MB

Storm Watch status and event opt-out for Powerwall
Reorganised Solar and Powerwall settings to focus
on your Home


----------



## iChris93

jmart38 said:


> Version 4.7.0 • 320.9 MB
> 
> Storm Watch status and event opt-out for Powerwall
> Reorganised Solar and Powerwall settings to focus
> on your Home


Also includes auto heated seats. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503602639069609984


----------



## shareef777

Graphics in the new version are much more detailed. They also added the 3rd row in our 7seat Y.


----------



## Flat6

Patiently waiting for the Watch companion app - Complications for the basic commands (Lock/Unlock/Trunk/Climate) would be extremely useful. Doesn't have to summon, park etc just the basics.


----------



## shareef777

Flat6 said:


> Patiently waiting for the Watch companion app - Complications for the basic commands (Lock/Unlock/Trunk/Climate) would be extremely useful. Doesn't have to summon, park etc just the basics.


Same. Tried Stats app for a while but the watch app was always hours (if not days) out of sync and inaccurate. Worse is that it takes minutes for the app to launch and connect on my watch and just as long to send commands to my cars. Hoping Tesla will eventually come out with an app themselves that'll actually work.


----------



## Flat6

shareef777 said:


> Same. Tried Stats app for a while but the watch app was always hours (if not days) out of sync and inaccurate. Worse is that it takes minutes for the app to launch and connect on my watch and just as long to send commands to my cars. Hoping Tesla will eventually come out with an app themselves that'll actually work.


Im very reluctant to give access to my vehicle/account to a 3rd party.

Color me skeptical but these days, I think you have to be...


----------



## Kizzy

shareef777 said:


> Same. Tried Stats app for a while but the watch app was always hours (if not days) out of sync and inaccurate. Worse is that it takes minutes for the app to launch and connect on my watch and just as long to send commands to my cars. Hoping Tesla will eventually come out with an app themselves that'll actually work.


Watch Key would be slick.


----------



## jmart38

4.7.1

Same release notes as 4.7.0

320.5mb

*edit:*

4.7.2

Same release notes as 4.7.0/1

311.9mb

Edit:

4.7.3 same notes same size


----------



## Ksb466

App no long shows me projected range when I toggle the % of charge. It used to say something like 300 mi if I toggled max charge to 100%. Anyone else, or can you tell me where to view it now If I’m just not seeing it


----------



## RickO2018

Ksb466 said:


> App no long shows me projected range when I toggle the % of charge. It used to say something like 300 mi if I toggled max charge to 100%. Anyone else, or can you tell me where to view it now If I'm just not seeing it


I'm not seeing that. A simple tap on the percentage changes it to miles. Using iOS.


----------



## Ksb466

RickO2018 said:


> I'm not seeing that. A simple tap on the percentage changes it to miles. Using iOS.


I'm not referring to that, which works fine here. Say Im at 150 mi of range currently, when I used to toggle the range meter to any amount, say 100%, it would estimate range once reaching 100%, for me that was around 300. I no longer see that estimate


----------



## iChris93

Ksb466 said:


> I'm not referring to that, which works fine here. Say Im at 150 mi of range currently, when I used to toggle the range meter to any amount, say 100%, it would estimate range once reaching 100%, for me that was around 300. I no longer see that estimate


I've seen this widely reported on Reddit.


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> I've seen this widely reported on Reddit.


Same issue on the latest versions of the Tesla Android app as well.


----------



## PaulK

garsh said:


> Same issue on the latest versions of the Tesla Android app as well.


I miss this as well. Simple enough to divide your displayed range by the displayed % to get the total, but it was so nice to have this easily shown.

Of course it was notoriously whacky. My 2018 Model 3 LR RWD with 45k miles has been showing a 100% range either side of 300 (296-308 typically) but while charging would show 285 or 310, swinging in just a matter of minutes. I'd also noticed that running the battery down below 10% would cause the projected range to temporarily show 320 (!) only to drop back to the expected range once plugged in and charging through 25-30%.

I'm not complaining nor am I worried about my battery. We all know that projecting range is difficult.

But I imagine some would take these experiences to Tesla complaining that something is "wrong" and leads them to remove the functionality.


----------



## jmart38

*4.10.0 - 373.3mb*
- Minor fixes and improvements


----------



## jmart38

4.11.0
- Minor fixes and improvements


----------

